# Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2016)

*Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Hi zusammen

Der Zuspruch an Demokratie sinkt, während der Zuspruch für autoritäre Herrschaftsformen wächst, besonders bei Jungen, wie 2 US Forscher festgestellt haben.
Zwei Forscher in den USA haben untersucht wie die Menschen in hochentwickelten Staaten, zu demokratischen Systemen stehen. Yascha Mounk und Roberto Foa von der Harvard-University beobachteten eine breite Abwendung von der Demokratie. 
In Ihrer Studie belegten sie mit Zahlen, dass in Europa und in den USA immer weniger Menschen Demokratie für unverzichtbar halten. In der Folge, werde der Zusammenbruch einer Demokratie immer wahrscheinlicher! Sogar in Teilen der Welt die bisher von solcher Instabilität verschont geblieben sind.

Die beiden Forscher haben ein "Frühwarnsystem" entwickelt mit 3 Faktoren, erstens fragten sie, wie wichtig ist es dass ihr Land demokratisch bleibt. Zweitens, wie offen sind die Bürger für nicht-demokratische Regierungsformen wie Militärregime oder Diktaur. Und Drittens beobachteten sie ob gegen das System gerichtete Parteien und Bewegungen an Boden gewinne.

Ihre Befunde in allen 3 Bereichen weisen auf eine Schwächung der Demokratier hin, die Schuld daran tragen die Jungen! In Europa und USA sind ältere Menschen noch starke Befürworter der Demokratie, vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg geborene sagen zu 72% einer Demokratie zu. Von den nach 1980 geborenen sagen nur noch 30% einer Demokratie zu. Bei den Jungen kommt noch hinzu das das sie weniger wählen gehen und die Beteiligung an der Demokratie geht zurück.

Gleichzeitig sagen immer mehr befragte eine Herrschaft des Militärs sei gut oder sehr gut! 1995 fanden das in den USA nur 6%, heute bereits 17%! Eine militärische Ordnung oder ein starker Mann (Diktatur) würden laut den Forschern in diversen Ländern immer mehr akzeptiert. In Frankreich und Schweden gewinnen Rechtspopulisten an politischem Boden, in Polen und Ungarn beginnen Regierungschefs demokratische Freiheiten abzubauen.

Die beiden Forscher warnen: Die demokratische Ordnung sei nicht so sicher wie viele glauben, die Warnsignale blinken rot!

Quelle: 20min.ch
------------------------------
Die Demokratie ist immer noch mein Favorit, klar läuft nichts Perfekt aber bei einer Diktatur entscheidet nur jemand  nach Laune und eigenem Geschmack zu vielem! Ein Militäregime will ich nicht, kein Bock überall Militär zu haben und das Militär soll nicht zu viel Macht haben, schon jetzt haben die genug.


----------



## yingtao (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich denke bei vielen der jungen Leute ist das Problem das sie garnicht verstehen was Demokratie wirklich ist und was sich alles ändern würde, würde man die Demokratie aufgeben.  Ein anderes Problem sind die rechtspopulistischen Parteien die aktuell an Boden gewinnen. Die schaffen Demokratie ab ohne es offen zu sagen sondern verstecken das ganze hinter Versprechen die die eher benachteiligten, unteren Volksschichten ansprechen. Vor allem in der Türkei sieht man wie das gemacht wird. Erdogans Anhänger empfinden nicht dass die Demokratie in der Türkei weniger wird, sondern denken das die eher gestärkt wird während politische Gegner ohne irgendwelche Gründe verhaftet werden.

Es liegt jetzt natürlich an den aufgeklärten Bürgern und auch den anderen Parteien aktiv zu werden und für die Demokratie zu werben und nicht wie in Frankreich oder auch aktuell die CDU auf den rechtpopulistischen Zug aufzuspringen um Wählerstimmen zu erhalten. Mit rechtspopulistischen und undemokratischen Versprechen zu werben nur um ins Amt zu kommen um diese später nicht umzusetzen, da man die Demokratie erhalten möchte ist ein Verrat an den Werten der Partei sowie ein Verrat an den Wählern. Die Parteien sollten eine klare Linie gegen Rechts fahren und wenn sie dann nicht ins Amt kommen, sondern eine stärker rechts gelenkte Partei, dann ist das halt so, denn auch das bedeutet Demokratie. Gerade das hin und her vieler Parteien ist was viele Wähler verunsichert und dazu führt das diese Wähler eine Partei mit klarer Linie wählen.

Ich hoffe inständig das es genug aufgeklärte Bürger in den verschiedenen demokratischen Ländern gibt, sodass die Demokratie erhalten bleiben kann und das im Fall das eine undemokratische Partei an die Macht kommt, das Rechtssystem über genug Mechanismen verfügt das genügend demokratische Werte wie z.B. freie Wahlen erhalten bleiben damit man zu einer demokratischen Regierung zurück kann.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wer noch glaubt, in einer Demokratie zu leben, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Allen voran machte Rot / Grün zwischen 1998 und 2005 genau die Politik für die Arschlö..er und Schmarotzer, wo sie hinterher mit Beraterverträgen und Vorstandsmitgliedschaften den dicken Reibach gemacht haben.
Die Kanzlerin wiegt sich wie ein Fähnlein im Wind und macht es jeder tagesaktuellen Strömung recht, um sich ja bei der jeweiligen anonymen Masse beliebt zu machen, die sie das nächste Mal wählen soll.

Das Extrem von "Demokratie" auf das wir uns zubewegen, kann man sich ja schonmal in den USA oder der unregierbaren Weimarer Republik ansehen.
Da brauche ich auch keine "Expertenkommision", um das herauszufinden.

Wann wurde mal das letzte Gesetz für die Menschen in diesem Land gemacht? Ich kann mich an keines erinnern. Das Betreuungsgeld für Kinder bis 3 Jahre, was in einem so unglaublich reichen Land eine *Selbstverständlichkeit* sein sollte, wurde per Gericht für verfassungswidrig erklärt. So menschen- und kinderfeindlich geht es hier zu. Muss man sich da noch wundern, wenn die Leute da Diktatoren nicht für das kleinere Übel halten?
Vielleicht ist da mal jemand dabei, der seinen gesunden Menschenverstand nicht am Eingang des Bundestagsgebäudes abgelegt hat. Die Chance bei unseren Regenten hierfür liegt bei NULL.
Wir haben uns an der Eurokrise und Giechenlands Pleite noch bereichert und Herr Schäuble, die schwarze Null, weigert sich auch nur einen Cent mehr in den seit 20 Jahren geschundenen öffentlichen Sektor (ja das ist das Ding, was die Menschen mit ihren Steuern für ihr *eigenes* Wohl finanzieren) zu investieren. Statt dessen wird über weitergehende Privatisierung ÖFFENTLICHER Güter geplappert. Unfähig, unnütz und zum Schaden der Gemeinschaft, so wird hier regiert.
Die Post und das Telefonnetz, die Stromversorgung, alles was UNS gehörte, liegt jetzt in den Händen von Investoren. Das letzte Fitzelchen "sozialer" Marktwirtschaft wird noch in den nächsten Jahren gefunden werden und zerstört.

Die Einflussnahme auf das Schicksal über Wahlen ist einfach nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Herrschenden weigern sich anzuerkennen, dass frühere Gesetze (wie z.B. die Absenkung des Spitzensteuersatzes, Hartz IV, die Zerstörung der umlagenbasierten Rente) Schei..e waren und machen diese nach gründlichem Nachdenken rückgängig. Passiert nicht.

Man kann Europa und vor allem Deutschland nur wünschen, dass das ganze unnütze Abstimmungsvieh aus den Parlamenten geschwemmt wird und echte Denker und Leute mit Moral, Anstand und Würde dort einkehren. Dafür muss man leider mal ein paar Jahre rechte und linke Extreme drin sitzen haben. Und das wird zweifellos kommen. Frankreich wird mit einem Erdrutschsieg der Anfang sein. Gerade Frankreich, das sich mit seiner Politik sklavisch an die europäische, durch deutsche "Wirtschaftsweise" (=Vollidioten) erdachte Wirtschaftspolitik gehalten hat und sich trotzdem mit Spanien, Italien, Griechenland und Portugal die höchste Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Europa teilt.
Dass diese im Stich gelassene und weggeworfene Generation nicht an die Demokratie glaubt, muss nun wirklich niemanden mehr wundern.


----------



## EX-Buzz (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich sehe das eher von der anderen Seite. Der Bürger informiert sich einfach viel zu wenig und nutzt seine Möglichkeiten um aktiv an der Veränderung von Deutschland mitzuwirken so gut wie überhauptnicht. Das lesen der "Stimme für´s Volk" [BILD] wird als Beweis  genommen um sich als gebildeter Bürger darzustellen, "In der BILD steh" ist immer noch verbreitet, wenn es um die erste Wahl der Belegung der eigenen Meinung geht, populistisch, direkt und für das Volk..... Also muss diese Zeitung recht haben. 
Es wird zusehenst weniger mit Sekundärquellen gearbeitet, Quellenprüfung oder sich einfach fünf Minuten Zeit nehmen und über das geschriebene Nachdenken wird ausgeschlossen.... Frau Springer wird schon die Wahrheit sagen!

Der Bürger versteht somit gar nicht, was TTIP, BREXIT, Referendum in Italien, die Zusammenhänge in der Flüchtlingskrise eigentlich bedeutet und wie sie Zusammenhängen. Auch die Funktionsweise des Bundestages, Gesetzverabschiedungsverfahren etc. wird doch als unnützes Wissen abgetan..... "Die Politiker, die machen doch was Sie wollen, ich kann eh nichts ändern"...... Schwupps, Dose Bier auf, RTL II angeschaltet und mir die Probleme der Soap-generierten Unterschicht zu Gemüte geführt.... Probleme in der Welt ade....

Das ist sehr sehr überspitzt formuliert, was sich sagen will, es geht allen noch immer zu gut und solange wird sich hier nichts ändern.  Und ich bin ehrlich, solange wir hier in DEU einen Bevölkerungsanteil haben, der in dieser Masse "Die Linke" oder AFD wählt , möchte ich keine direkte Demokratie in DEU haben, diese Macht, per "Volksentscheid" direkt Politik zu machen, würde sehr viele Mensch überfordern!

Das System ist derzeit wahrlich nicht perfekt und der ein oder andere wird sich benachteiligt fühlen, aber dies wird immer so sein. Selbst in der nahezu perfekten Welt der, um mal ein bisschen nerdig zu werden  , Sternenflotte, wo es keine monetären MIttel gibt, Frieden auf mehreren tausend Planeten  und einzig die Suche nach "Wissen" dem Lebenszweck dient, gibt es Individuen, denen das auch nicht gefällt.....  

@Cinnayum

Ich hab heute morgen leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit. Möchte aber kurz auf deinen letzten Absatz bezüglich Frankreich eingehen. Ich gehe mit dir konform, dass sich in FRA derzeit einiges ändert, aber meinst du nicht, dass die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit ein verschuldetets Problem der Einwanderungspolitik der letzten Jahrtzehnte ist? Stichwort "Banlieue" und ungebremste zuwanderung aus Nordafrika? Marsaille ist dafür ja ein perfektes Beispiel, eine Stadt die in großen  Teilen mittlerweie rechtsfreie Räume hat, Jugendarbeit = Drogenhandel ,  Umschlagplatz für alles was aus dem afrikanischem Raum kommt Waffen, Drogen, Prostitution etc. ...... und dort wird das Problem der ungebremste Zuwanderung, Perspektivlosigkeit, politischer Unwille, "wunderschön" dargestellt, ein Kreislauf, der derzeit nicht zu durchbrechen ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Du musst bei Demokratie etwas genauer werden, welche Wirtschaftsform man da bekommt.
Gibt ja den totalen freien Markt, der sich selbst regelt.
die soziale Marktwirtschaft.
Und die kommunistische Demokratie.

Ich selbst bin für eine transparente Demokratie, in der es keine Heimlichtuerei gibt und kein Geschacher.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich persöhnlich bin ja der  Meinung das die Globokratie der erste Schritt zur Lösung von verschiedenen durch nationalen Egoismus ausgelösten Problemen wäre. Leider nur sind wir weit davon entfernt globokraitsche Verhältnisse zu haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wer noch glaubt, in einer Demokratie zu leben, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Allen voran machte Rot / Grün zwischen 1998 und 2005 genau die Politik für die Arschlö..er und Schmarotzer, wo sie hinterher mit Beraterverträgen und Vorstandsmitgliedschaften den dicken Reibach gemacht haben.
> Die Kanzlerin wiegt sich wie ein Fähnlein im Wind und macht es jeder tagesaktuellen Strömung recht, um sich ja bei der jeweiligen anonymen Masse beliebt zu machen, die sie das nächste Mal wählen soll.




Das ist das paradoxe an der Geschichte: auf der einen Seite fühlt man sich von den etablierten Parteien vernachlässigt, auf der anderen Seite wählt man dann die demokratiefeindlichen Rechtspopulisten, die offen bekennt, diese Ungleichheiten noch ausweiten zu wollen, wodurch es den Vernachlässigten noch übler gehen würde. Trotzdem stellen die die Kernwählerschaft. Für mich unfassbar. Hier kommt sicher massiv die mangelnde Bildung ins Spiel, zusammen damit, dass die Lügen von Bild usw. für wahr gehalten werden. Alles in allem besorgniserregend.

Ich würde aber auch die Ablehnung des Systems nicht automatisch für eine Ablehnung der Demokratie halten. Die Anhänger von Sanders UND Trump waren beide sicher zum Teil welche, die das "System" ablehnen, und zumindest Sanders, der gerade von vielen jungen Wählern unterstützt wurde, ist sicher ein größerer Demokrat als z.B. Clinton.
Genau wie z.B. auch Teile der Linken unser "System" (im Sinne von Wirtschaftssystem) ablehnen, vielleicht sogar noch ein paar der alten Grünen.
Man könnte vielleicht sogar argumentieren, dass mit TTIP und ähnliche Abkommen auch die Politiker, die diese Abkommen befürworten, die Demokratie eingrenzen oder abschaffen wollen. In dem Sinne wären Teile der FDP sicher ebenso demokratiefeindlich wie die NPD, wenn auch aus vollkommen anderer Richtung. Deren Traum von der neoliberalen Wirtschaftsdiktatur ist mMn nämlich auch nicht wirklich mit der Demokratie vereinbar.

Ansonsten könnte man ja auch andere Demokratieformen ausprobieren, wenn man schon von der bisherigen Parteienlandschaft enttäuscht ist und gleich so wählt, um die Demokratie abzuschaffen. Direkte Demokratie fällt wohl raus, aber wieso nicht die Volksvertreter auslosen? Hier kann man doch sicher sowohl aus der Geschichte lernen als auch kreativ werden. Eine Alternative zur repräsentativen Demokratie muss ja nicht zwangsläufig eine Diktatur sein.

Wie auch immer, dass die Demokratie stärker in Gefahr ist als noch vor kurzem dürfte klar sein. Nur erscheinen mir die Zahlen zu krass, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da "gegen das System" und "gegen die Demokratie" verwechselt wurde oder die Frage in irgendeiner Form relativiert wurde.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wichtig ist Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Gewaltenteilung.
Und das ist wiederum mit einer Diktatur und Militärregime nicht vereinbar -- worin liegt eigentlich der Unterschied?
Ob ich nun von einem Typen im Anzug oder in Uniform gefoltert werden, ist doch Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da "gegen das System" und "gegen die Demokratie" verwechselt wurde oder die Frage in irgendeiner Form relativiert wurde.



Jupp, kommt mir auch so vor.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin für eine transparente Demokratie, in der es keine Heimlichtuerei gibt und kein Geschacher.



Wird nie im Leben passieren, jedenfalls nicht mit den momentanen Regierungen. Viel zu viel Lobbyarbeit, die da ans Tageslicht kommen würde und vermutlich noch jede Menge andere Schweinereien. Und mit sowas hätte man der AfD und Konsorten auf einen Schlag einen deutlichen Wählerzuwachs verschafft. Allerdings: Den Mist auf ewig unter den Teppich kehren wird auch irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren...


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich hab ja nichts gegen Lobbyisten. Ist in einer Demokratie normal.
Nur eben Transparent. 
Sieht man ja schon gut an TTip und Co.
Solange die da geheim verhandeln und keiner was erfährt, wird das abgelehnt, ganz gleich, was bei raus kommt.
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die Zettel mal zu veröffentlichen, damit sich jeder ein Bild machen kann.
Aber im Grunde genommen wird die EU sowieso das akzeptieren, was die USA wollen.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich habe leider auch nichts gegen Lobbyisten, jedenfalls nichts wirksames  Finde es schrecklich, dass teilweise die Bedürfnisse von Großkonzernen über die Bedürfnisse der Menschen gehen. Das finde ich einfach falsch. Für meinen Geschmack ist sowas mit richtiger Demokratie nicht vereinbar... auch dann nicht, wenn es transparent vonstatten geht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Tja, 90% der Leute wählen eine Politik, die Politik für 10% der Leute macht.
Die Wählen müssen endlich mal aufwachen und merken, dass die Politik Politik für das Kapital macht und nicht für den Menschen.
Als die Banken pleite waren, wurde sie gerettet.
Als die Kindergärten pleite wurden, passiert nichts.
Daran sieht man, dass der Politik Kinder egal sind, das Geld aber entscheidend ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich halte die Aussage, die Churchill einmal getroffen hat, nach wie vor für richtig: "Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Regierungsformen - abgesehen von all den  anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind."


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich muss da grade an Eminem denken, der hat zu Bush-Zeiten mal gesagt, "_Democracy of hypocrisy_" - Demokratie der Heuchelei.
Ist in Deutschland doch nicht viel anders, da wird jede wirtschaftsträchtige Entscheidung mit Arbeitsplätzen gerechtfertigt und versucht die Unterschicht mit Sätzen wie "man muss sich mehr um die Verlierer der Globalisierung kümmern" (Merkel) abzuspeisen.

Noch schlimmer sind nur die Populisten, die sind mMn die Inkarnation der Heuchler. Angefangen bei Seehofer bis in die rechtesten Winkel der AfD.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Du hast Westerwelle vergessen, der immer gesagt hat, dass Sozial ist das, was Arbeit schafft. 
Dass die FDP immer nur im Niedriglohnsektor Arbeit geschaffen hat und diese Menschen in Altersarmut hineingehen, war dabei unwichtig.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Eines muss man den Populisten aber lassen: Wenigstens hören die dem "dummen Wählervolk" mal zu, wenn es sich zu Problemen äußert. Auch wenn es dann rigoros für die eigene Propaganda missbraucht wird 

Von den restlichen Parteien hört man nicht mal ein "Ja, wir hören euch". Außer hie und da ein "Wir schaffen das!" kommt da nichts. Da wundert mich nicht, dass sich so manch einer verarscht vorkommt, diese angeblichen "Demokraten" kacke findet und sich lieber jemanden an die Macht wünscht, der mal aufräumt.

Wo das noch endet...


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Das Problem bei Merkel ist, dass sie außer "wir schaffen das" nichts weiter gesagt hat. Z.B. wie wir das schaffen wollen.
Denn egal wie man zur AFd und Co. steht, die Regierungsparteien sind in der Pflicht eine Lösung anzubieten.
Die Afd muss das nicht.
Natürlich wäre es nicht verkehrt, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, wenn sie nächstes Jahr im Bundestag hockt -- und davon gehen wir mal aus -- wird sie Opposition machen müssen und dazu gehört es eben, auch Gegenvorschläge zu bringen.
Wer aber in einem Satz sagt, dass die Fluchtursachen bekämpft werden müssen und die Waffenverkäufe neue Rekordzahlen erreicht haben, muss sich eben nicht wundern, wenn er als nicht glaubwürdig dargestellt wird.
Solange die EU ihre Wirtschaftspolitik und ihr Subventionspolitik nicht ändern, wird es weiterhin massenhaft Flüchtlinge aus allen Ecken der Welt geben.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es nicht auf die Regierungsform, sondern auf die Regierung/den Regenten an.

Es kann in einer Diktatur ebenso einen Diktator geben der sich um das Volk kümmert und zum Wohle des Volkes handelt, wie es auch in einer Demokratie eine Regierung geben kann die sich nicht für das Volk, sondern die eigenen Interessen einsetzt.

Darum liegt für mich der Gedanke nicht all zu weit entfernt, dass auch eine Diktatur eine annehmbare Regierungsform ist soweit der Diktator zum Wohle des Volkes handelt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



taks schrieb:


> Darum liegt für mich der Gedanke nicht all zu weit entfernt, dass auch eine Diktatur eine annehmbare Regierungsform ist soweit der Diktator zum Wohle des Volkes handelt.



Welche Diktatoren kennst du denn, die sich um das Volk kümmern?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Diktatoren kennst du denn, die sich um das Volk kümmern?


Welche demokratischen Regierungschefs kümmern sich denn um ihr Volk?
Putin ist ein böser Diktator und bei Merkel oder Obama steht das Wohl wohl außer Frage.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Diktatoren kennst du denn, die sich um das Volk kümmern?



Ein Diktator muss ja nicht zwingend das Volk ausbeuten. Auch wenn mir kein Gegenbeispiel einfällt ^^
Von mir aus kann man auch eine Monarchie als Beispiel nennen.

edit: 
Z.B. eine Konstitutionelle Monarchie wäre eine Alternative zu einer Diktatur oder Demokratie.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Eines muss man den Populisten aber lassen: Wenigstens hören die dem "dummen Wählervolk" mal zu, wenn es sich zu Problemen äußert. Auch wenn es dann rigoros für die eigene Propaganda missbraucht wird


Wo hören die denn zu?
Marodes Bildungssystem? Kein Wort von der AfD.
Marodes Rentensystem? Kein Wort von der AfD.
Unterbezahlte, überforderte Arbeitnehmer im sozialen Bereich? Kein Wort von der AfD.
Flüchtlinge? Nur, dass insbesondere Muslime grundsätzlich eine Gefahr darstellen, sie dem Staat ein Haufen kosten und an den Grenzen schon mal auf selbige geschossen werden sollte. Über diejenigen, welche allerdings wirklich den Arsch hinhalten mussten/müssen (Hilfskräfte, Behörden oder die deutschlandweit nur 5000 wirklich qualifizierten Integrationshelfer) verliert die AfD noch weniger wörter, als Union oder SPD, nämlich gar keine.

Und Seehofer ist auch nicht besser, der hört nur auf die altkonservativen Bayern, welche die CSU nur deshalb wählen, weil es die Generation Strauß so gemacht hat.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

[x] Xenokratie


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Welche demokratischen Regierungschefs kümmern sich denn um ihr Volk?



Sie kümmern sich doch um ihr Volk.
Nur eben um 10% davon. 
Aber solange die anderen 90% die wählen, die sich nur um die 10% kümmern, bleibt alles wie es ist. 



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Putin ist ein böser Diktator und bei Merkel oder Obama steht das Wohl wohl außer Frage.



Merkel ist Physikerin. Sie weiß also, dass Atomkraftwerke von heute auf Morgen unsicher werden und sofort abgeschaltet werden müssen und wir daher jetzt Vattenfall entschädigen dürfen.
Herrlich. 
Obama hat den Friedensnobelpreis bekommen, weil er keine US Soldaten mehr in Kriegsgebiete geschickt hat. Das überlässt er den Drohnen.
Spitze. 
Ach, Gott, ich freue mich so auf Trump. Das wird der beste US Präsident, den die Welt je hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Red-Hood schrieb:


> [x] Xenokratie



Invasion von Aliens? 
Jediismus?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie kümmern sich doch um ihr Volk.
> Nur eben um 10% davon.
> Aber solange die anderen 90% die wählen, die sich nur um die 10% kümmern, bleibt alles wie es ist.
> 
> ...




Ob Trump oder Clinton die Aufträge der Eliten erfüllen, ist nun wirklich nicht von Belang. Im Zweifel ist Trump wegen seiner Finanzen sogar etwas unabhängiger. Wir werden sehen.

Zum letzten: Nun, hauptsache nichts Heimisches, man will ja nicht xenophob sein.

@ Two-Face
Wofür standen die Grünen denn bei ihrer Gründung, mal abgesehen von Natur, Pazifismus und Pädophilie? 
Da gabs natürlich zu jedem Bereich ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept, wa?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Zum letzten: Nun, hauptsache nichts Heimisches, man will ja nicht xenophob sein.



Siedel doch nach Griechenland um. die sind schon fremdbestimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> Wofür standen die Grünen denn bei ihrer Gründung, mal abgesehen von Natur, Pazifismus und Pädophilie?
> Da gabs natürlich zu jedem Bereich ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept, wa?


Wofür stand denn die NSDAP bei ihrer Gründung, mal abgesehen von Rechtsnationalismus, Anti-Pazifismus und Antisemitismus?
Da gabs natürlich zu jedem Bereich ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept. Oder die NPD bei der Gründung. Hat sich aber mit der Zeit alles gebessert, die....oops.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder die NPD bei der Gründung. Hat sich aber mit der Zeit alles gebessert, die....oops.



Na ja, für einige Teile in Trumps designiert Regierungsmannschaft ist die NPD eine links liberale Partei.


----------



## der-sack88 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die Anfragen der AfD im Bundestag, ob die Vorfälle im Hyde Park in München und im Central Park in Hamburg vertuscht werden sollen.
Vielleicht kann man auch noch den Vorfall im Eiffelturm in Frankfurt untersuchen?

Ich würde ja darauf setzen, dass die sich selbst demaskieren und auch die dümmsten merken, dass die als "Alternative" nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Dann fällt mir wieder ein, dass die das längst geschafft haben und trotzdem genügend Gläubige finden, die dem Schwachsinn folgen.
Trotzdem bin ich wirklich gespannt, wie sich die Demokratiefeinde auf Bundesebene in das von ihnen abgelehnte System integrieren. Ich bin leider fast mir sicher, dass bei deren Klientel am besten ankommen würde, wenn die weiterhin mit aller Macht versuchen würden, politisch bloß keine Alternativen zu bieten und selbst politisch aktiv zu werden. Die würden doch am liebsten sehen, wenn die die Demokratie von innen ausbremsen würden, indem sie den Bundestag mit Blödsinn zumüllen. Politischer Spam.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Siedel doch nach Griechenland um. die sind schon fremdbestimmt.


Beherrsche die Sprache leider nicht. 

Mir ist es letzten Endes total egal, wer regiert. Ich kümmere mich um die Dinge, die ich in der Hand habe.
Das eine Kreuzchen ändert sehr wenig. Da geht es nur darum, dass man es aus Prinzip macht, um 4 weitere Jahre Merkel zu verhindern. Ob du die Stimme ungültig machst oder die APPD ankreuzt, spielt dann keine Rolle.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, für einige Teile in Trumps designiert Regierungsmannschaft ist die NPD eine links liberale Partei.


Sämtliche rechtskonservative Partei in Deutschland ist verglichen mit bestimmten Reps und der Tea Party linksliberal.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich wirklich gespannt, wie sich die Demokratiefeinde auf Bundesebene in das von ihnen abgelehnte System integrieren. Ich bin leider fast mir sicher, dass bei deren Klientel am besten ankommen würde, wenn die weiterhin mit aller Macht versuchen würden, politisch bloß keine Alternativen zu bieten und selbst politisch aktiv zu werden. Die würden doch am liebsten sehen, wenn die die Demokratie von innen ausbremsen würden, indem sie den Bundestag mit Blödsinn zumüllen. Politischer Spam.



Du siehst ja in der EU, dass die Parlamentarier, die die EU ablehnen, innerhalb des EU Parlament eine tolle Bleibe gefunden haben.
Dienstags mal reinschauen, nichts los, also weg. Donnerstags ins Wochenende. EU Politik ist sehr einfach, die Lobbyisten in Brüssel helfen sowieso gerne bei allem.
Also im Endeffekt ein schönes Leben und wieso sollte man das aufgeben -- selbst wenn man gegen die EU ist?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wofür stand denn die NSDAP bei ihrer Gründung, mal abgesehen von Rechtsnationalismus, Anti-Pazifismus und Antisemitismus?
> Da gabs natürlich zu jedem Bereich ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept. Oder die NPD bei der Gründung. Hat sich aber mit der Zeit alles gebessert, die....oops.


Die Nationalsozialisten tragen das "Sozialisten" nicht umsonst in ihrem Namen. Und selbst heute wird man sehen, dass die Linken und die NPD in gar nicht so wenig Bereichen übereinstimmen, wenn man dann kurz seine Verblendung außen vor lassen kann. Das willst du aber sicherlich nicht, oder? 

Komisch, dass du die SED nicht erwähnst. Ganz aus Versehen vergessen, wa?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die SED ist genauso Geschichte wie die DDR.
Ansonsten könnte man auch mal fragen, was die SPD damals im dritten Reich so gemacht hat. Aber auch das ist Teil der Geschichte, mehr nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die Nationalsozialisten tragen das "Sozialisten" nicht umsonst in ihrem Namen. Und selbst heute wird man sehen, dass die Linken und die NPD in gar nicht so wenig Bereichen übereinstimmen, wenn man dann kurz seine Verblendung außen vor lassen kann. Das willst du aber sicherlich nicht, oder?
> 
> Komisch, dass du die SED nicht erwähnst. Ganz aus Versehen vergessen, wa?


Ähm, worauf willst du hier eigentlich hinaus?
Hab' ich irgend' was falsches gemacht, weil ich die AfD und Horst Seehofer (berechtigterweise) als Heuchler bezeichne?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hab' ich irgend' was falsches gemacht, weil ich die AfD und Horst Seehofer (berechtigterweise) als Heuchler bezeichne?



Ja, bitte Hors Seehofer gegen CSU austauschen, denn wenn ich so schaue, was da für Vögel herum laufen bei der CSU, dann ist es Seehofer nicht alleine.
Der stammelt jetzt den Recht Mist, weil er Angst um seine rechten Wählerschaft hat.
Denn bisher sind alle rechten Gesinnungsgenossen in der CSU. Jetzt gibt es mit der AFd eine Alternative. Ergo muss die CSU gegensteuern, damit man sie wieder einfängt.
Gerade das Geschwafel mit der Obergrenze. Die gibt es nicht. Trotzdem labern die in der CSU alle davon.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Naja, ich sag' nur "PKW-Maut".


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Und die NSDAP ist genauso Geschichte wie das Dritte Reich (zum Glück...). Aber egal, ich bin ja nicht derjenige, der mit dem Blödsinn angefangen hat 

Dass die AfD nix kann, ist mir bewusst. Anscheinend haben immer noch ein paar nicht kapiert, dass es schon reicht wenn man so tut als hätte man dem "kleinen Mann" zugehört. Hauptsache man erweckt den Anschein als würde man zuhören und bietet dafür einen Prügelknaben, ein Ventil für den angestauten Frust. Es ist komplett egal, ob man tatsächlich eine Lösung für die Probleme hat.
Die momentan amtierenden Politiker haben weder ein offenes Ohr, noch gibt es einen Prügelknaben. Und das ist der Grund, warum momentan die Unlust an der vorherrschenden Demokratie um sich greift.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Na ja, Trump hat ja nur deswegen gewonnen, weil er die großen Verlierer der Politik der letzen 20 Jahre angesprochen hat.
Die waren sicher schon lange nicht mehr wählen und haben nun Trump gewählt. Deswegen hat er die Staaten gewonnen, die Clinton eigentlich sicher hatte.
Sowas kann auch hier passieren.
viele Leute, die nach außen hin liberal und aufgeschlossen tun, sind insgeheim Bereit, die Afd zu wählen. Nur sagen die das keinem und deswegen fallen die aus der Prognose heraus.
Das muss man abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. Man sieht das an den kommenden Landtagswahlen im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wie gesagt, ich befürchte nichts Gutes. Ich warte auch erst mal ab und trinke meinen organisch angebauten Bio-Matcha-Tee mit Ökosiegel


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich genieße mein Milchmischgetränk mit Kakao, der von Kinderhänden gepflückt wurde.


----------



## OField (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich genieße mein Milchmischgetränk mit Kakao, der von Kinderhänden gepflückt wurde.



So gesehen ist Kinderschokolade ein ziemlich zynischer Name.

BTT Demokratie ist schon was feines, sie sorgt dafür, dass die Menschen nicht besser regiert werden, als sie es sich verdient haben.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich halte die Aussage, die Churchill einmal getroffen hat, nach wie vor für richtig: "Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Regierungsformen - abgesehen von all den  anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind."





			
				Shirley Bassey - History Repeating schrieb:
			
		

> The word is about, there's something evolving,
> Whatever may come, the world keeps revolving...
> They say the next big thing is here,
> That the revolution's near,
> ...



Wenn man übrigens ein wenig weiter denkt, statt immer nur überalterten und augenscheinlich nicht mehr praktikablen Systemen nachzuhecheln, dann kommt man eventuall auf die Idee, dass die Demokratie auf der Skala vielleicht nicht den besten Platz einnimmt, sondern unter Umständen sogar noch etwas Besseres weiter Oben kommen könnte... Es muss nicht immer so ablaufen wie in Shirley Basseys Song 

Change we can believe in!


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Meinst du also jetzt Politie statt Demokratie?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Was anderes als Demokratie käme für mich nicht in Frage, nur eben transparent und im Sinne des Volkes. Monarchie, El Presidente / Diktator, rotes Gezuppe usw. haben ja oft genug bewiesen das dort wenig gescheites bei raus kommt besonders wenn Militär und Staatsorgane eingebunden sind.


----------



## azzih (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Demokratie ist zweifellos die best mögliche Herrschaftsform, auch wenn lange nicht perfekt. Wir leben in einem Land, in dem man frei seine Meinung äußern kann, vielfältige Möglichkeiten der Mitbestimmung hat, sozial- und krankenversichert ist und jedem prinzipiell zumindest ein "okayes" Einkommen möglich ist. Das muss man bei dem ganzen Gejammer halt schonmal festhalten.

Was ich mir wünschen würde:
1. Eine bessere Repräsentation der Gesellschaft. Wir haben mittlerweile leider eine Politikerkaste, in der man sich "hochschlafen" muss und am Ende von Berufs-Politikern repräsentiert wird, statt von einem breiten Abbild der gesellschaftlichen Berufe, Schichten etc.
2. Die Rückkehr zur sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Heute sind wir leider immer mehr in einen Zustand verfallen, in dem Löhne kaum noch steigen, aber Geldgewinne fast gar nicht besteuert werden, was dazu führt das Leute die eh schon Geld haben Gewinne einfahren, der normale Arbeiter aber nichtmal mehr Zinsen für ein bisschen Sparen bekommt. Dazu haben die Topverdiener alle Möglichkeiten der Globalen Finanzwelt effektiv kaum Steuern zu zahlen. Die ganze Steuerlast hängt an der Mittelschicht und kleinen Unternehmern .
3. Eine radikale Streichung der Subventionen. Steuergelder werden mit vollen Händen rausgeworfen an Projekte und Subventionen, die nicht Kernaufgabe des Staates sind. Dies muss ein Ende haben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



azzih schrieb:


> Die Demokratie ist zweifellos die best mögliche Herrschaftsform, auch wenn lange nicht perfekt. Wir leben in einem Land, in dem man frei seine Meinung äußern kann, vielfältige Möglichkeiten der Mitbestimmung hat, sozial- und krankenversichert ist und jedem prinzipiell zumindest ein "okayes" Einkommen möglich ist. Das muss man bei dem ganzen Gejammer halt schonmal festhalten.


Ja manche jammern nur rum. Wir können echt froh sein in Deutschland zu leben.  Klar gibt es hier auch Mängel und noch Dinge zu verbessern. Aber ich behaupte mal das es uns so gut geht wie in keinem anderen Land (bei vergleichbarer Größe). Armut gibt es hier auch ist klar. Aber hier gibt es trotzdem noch soziale Absicherungen. In anderen Ländern gibt es kein Arbeitslosengeld oder Krankenversicherung. Da müssen die Menschen sehen wie sie über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Wir haben mittlerweile leider eine Politikerkaste, in der man sich "hochschlafen" muss und am Ende von Berufs-Politikern repräsentiert wird, statt von einem breiten Abbild der gesellschaftlichen Berufe, Schichten etc.


Hmm, stimmt. Leider ist es ja so das wenn die erstmal ein Amt bekleiden die wie festgeklebt wirken und bestenfalls mal weggelobt werden. Ich würde mir da eher wünschen das man sich Pfründe erst mit langen Amtszeiten erwirtschaften darf und beim ausscheiden dann je nach Amtsdauer ein gewisser Prozentsatz für eine bestimmte Zeit. Wenn die nix gebacken kriegen muss es wie in der freien Wirtschaft sein indem man die feuert und für Schäden einzustehen haben.


----------



## Guru4GPU (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich bin ja persönlich gegen Diktatur und Co, aber unsere Regierung könnte meiner Meinung nach schon etwas weniger Seilziehen vertragen


----------



## Seeefe (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



azzih schrieb:


> Die Demokratie ist zweifellos die best mögliche Herrschaftsform, auch wenn lange nicht perfekt.



Eben. Demokratie entwickelt sich immer ein Stück weiter. Es gibt nicht die perfekte Demokratie. Jeder Mensch hat Interessen, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern und somit wird man immer mit diesen in Konflikt geraten. Da gibt es prinzipiell bisher nur zwei Lösungen für. Entweder eine totalitäre Staatsform, wo alle oder zumindest so gut wie alle anderen Interessengruppen (bis auf die eigene) zur Seite geschafft werden oder eben die nicht totalitären Staatsformen, wo es am Ende auf Kompromisse zwischen den jeweiligen Interessengruppen hinausläuft. Letzteres  ist mir da doch wesentlich lieber, wenn auch wesentlich umständlicher. 

Generell bin ich von der Diskussion hier recht überrascht, es hat noch keiner etwas von "VOLKSENTSCHEIDE SOFORT" oder ähnliches geschrieben, was man bei den sozialen Medien aka Facebook und Co. oft unter politischen Artikeln zu lesen bekommt. Da kommt mir ja immer die Galle hoch.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Diktatoren kennst du denn, die sich um das Volk kümmern?



Zwar jetzt formal nicht direkt ein Diktator sondern ein Monarch, aber Friedrich der Große (Preußen) wäre ein durchaus brauchbares Beispiel für einen autoritären Herrscher dem sein Volk nicht weitestgehend egal gewesen ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Na ja, wie viele Kriege hat er geführt?
Ob die jetzt für das Volk gut waren.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wie viele Kriege hat er geführt?
> Ob die jetzt für das Volk gut waren.



Wieviele Kriege haben den demokratisch gewählte Präsidenten in den USA geführt? Ob die alle gut fürs Volk waren?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieviele Kriege haben den demokratisch gewählte Präsidenten in den USA geführt? Ob die alle gut fürs Volk waren?



Wie viele Kriege haben demokratisch gewählte Regierungen von Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland, Niederlande, Irland, Norwegen, Belgien, usw. geführt?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Kriege haben demokratisch gewählte Regierungen von Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland, Niederlande, Irland, Norwegen, Belgien, usw. geführt?



Die Gegenfrage ist absurd.  Du bist doch mit dem Punkt angekommen das Kriege schlecht fürs Volk sind. Du kannst die Bewertung einer Regierung, ob gut oder schlecht, egal ob Demokratie, oder Autokratie, aber schlecht alleine daran festmachen ob sie Kriege geführt hat. Es ist nämlich egal ob du da eine Autokratische Regierung, oder eine demokratische Regierung nimmst, beide führen Kriege und nicht immer weil sie dazu gezwungen wären (zweiter Weltkrieg), sondern oft auch weil irgendwelche vermeintlichen Interessen von bestimmten Personengruppen gewahrt werden sollen, meist wirtschaftliche (Vietnam, Korea, erster Golfkrieg, Kosovokrieg, zweiter Golfkrieg, Intervention in Lybien, ect.)


Entsprechend sind auch Kriege Friedrich des Großen teilweise Interessenbezogen gewesen, auch wen es dabei meist um politischen Einfluss (Machtansprüche durch Erbansprüche: Schlessische Kriege, Machterweiterung durch militärische Intervention: siebenjähriger Krieg)ging.

Waren sie fürs Volk gut? Für bestimmte Personen und Preußen als Gesamtstaatliches Gebilde sicher sicher, für die die Menschen im allgmeinen nur bedingt, aber da kannst du halt auch die Frage stellen war der Vietnamkrieg mit seinen 50.000 Toten und unzähligen Krüpeln gut dür das amerikanische Volk?
Sicher nicht! Gut war das auch nur für einige wenige Menschen die an diesem Krieg verdient haben.

Davon ab beteiligen sich Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland, Niederlande, Irland, Norwegen, Belgien, usw. auch an Kriegen (Irak, Afgahnistan, Kosovo, ect.)
Sind die auch gut für die Menschen?


----------



## Seeefe (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Man darf auch nicht außen vor lassen, dass die Beziehung zum Krieg vor Jahrzehnten/Jahrhunderten noch anders war, als heute.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ihr schreibt schneller als ich dachte , eine Perfekte Regierungsform gibt es  nicht aber was wäre unter all den Verfügbaren Möglichkeiten das beste? 

Demokratie:
Das Volk kann ein bisschen was sagen aber die Politiker können auch Blödsinn veranstalten und Wahlen einführen die von der Mehrheit Abgelehnt oder Befürwortet werden mit über 90% das man sich fragt was das ganze soll. Wohl eher nur um mal was gemacht zu haben und um Steuergelder zu verschwenden!  

Diktatur ohne Militär:
Das Volk hat hier nix zu sagen aber dafür gibt es jemanden der "für" das Volk ist und "nur" das "beste" macht für das Volk, Entscheidungen werden von einer Person getroffen und das kann nach Lust und Laune sein. Dafür muss das Volk nicht wählen gehen weil sowieso alles schon entschieden wurde oder wird vom Diktator. Das Militär gibt es zwar auch aber nicht an jeder Ecke zu finden und nicht die Rechte Hand des Dikators.

Diktatur mit Militär:
Nordkorea!

Anarchie:
Ein Chaos, jeder läuft mit einer Waffe rum und Gesetzte gibt es nicht, die irgendwer befolgt. Es gilt das Recht des stärkeren, wer die bessere Waffe hat und Leute besser überzeugen kann sich einem anzuschliessen kommt am weitesten Vorwärts.

Monarchie:
Nunja, ein Diktator der in die Führungsposition "hineingeboren" wurde, was von beidem besser ist... 

Von all denen bevorzuge ich die Demokratie auch wenn Politiker zu viel Geld für viel Bla Bla bekommen und nicht immer dem Volk helfen, hauptsache das Geld fliesst. Aber was wil man machen? Eine Diktatur will ich auf keinen Fall weil dann nach Lust und Laune wie bei der Anarchie entschieden wird, mit dem Unterschied das es hier nur einen Herscherr gibt.

Klar informieren sich die Jungen heutzutage kaum noch über Politik, sowas hatten wir glaub ich mal ganz kurz in der Schule und dann hatten wir es alle eh vergessen was genau da abläuft.  Oder nicht? 

Eine Verwechslung zwischen "gegen das System" und "gegen die Demokratie kann in der Studie schon sein, eigentlich fehlt in der Studie der Punkt: "Ich will eine Anarchie" 

Wo das ganze Geld hingeht bei der Politik ist nicht nur seit Trump klar, sein Sohn wird täglich zur Schule von der New Yorker Polizei begleitet und die sperrt Strassen ab, das ganze kostet 1Mio $ TÄGLICH! Trump könnte auch einen Privatlehrer für seinen Sohn suchen und damit dem Staat Geld sparen. Aber wenn man es hat und das Volk so nett war einen zu wählen, warum sollte man?


----------



## magicbrownie (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> .
> Generell bin ich von der Diskussion hier recht überrascht, es hat noch keiner etwas von "VOLKSENTSCHEIDE SOFORT" oder ähnliches geschrieben, was man bei den sozialen Medien aka Facebook und Co. oft unter politischen Artikeln zu lesen bekommt. Da kommt mir ja immer die Galle hoch.



Auch wenn ich dir zustimme was die politischen Diskussionen auf Youtube/Facebook etc. betrifft, die Idee von bundesweiten Volksentscheiden finde ich sehr reizvoll. Einerseits gibt sie mir als Bürger die Möglichkeit direkt auf die Politik Einfluss zu nehmen, auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir vorstellen dass durch so einen Schritt viele wieder polikinteresierter werden, dadurch dass sie das Gefühl haben wieder was bewirken zu können (dass auch heute in der Theorie schon jede Stimme Einfluss hat ist mir klar, nur vielen Leuten eben nicht)

Außerdem finde ich gibt es Themen bei denen das Volk durchaus das letzte Wort haben sollte. Homoehe, doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft und ganz allgemein Verfassungsänderungen wären für mich solche Themen bei denen ich gerne direkt Einfluss nehmen würde.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Volksentscheide können für eine Demokratie ein gutes und hilfreiches Werkzeug sein, aber sie sind kein Allheilmittel. Die wenigsten Fragen mit denen wir zu kämpfen haben, lassen sich mit einem schlichten Ja oder Nein beantworten.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Gegenfrage ist absurd.  Du bist doch mit dem Punkt angekommen das Kriege schlecht fürs Volk sind.



Es macht einen riesen Unterschied, ob das Volk vom Krieg direkt betroffen ist -- zweiter Weltkrieg -- als wenn sie den Krieg nur ausm Fernsehen mitbekommen -- Afghanistan, Irak, usw.
Daher ist ein Krieg für ein Volk eher egal, wenn er dort stattfindet, wo man nicht ist.
Deutsche Soldaten waren inzwischen auch schon überall auf der Welt im Einsatz. Interessiert das hier im Land irgendeinen? Nope.
Von daher ist das eine ganz andere Nummer als das was der Preußen König gemacht hat.
Abgesehen davon war Preußen eine Monarchie, in der das Menschenleben jetzt auch nicht soo viel wert war.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es macht einen riesen Unterschied, ob das Volk vom Krieg direkt betroffen ist -- zweiter Weltkrieg -- als wenn sie den Krieg nur ausm Fernsehen mitbekommen -- Afghanistan, Irak, usw.
> Daher ist ein Krieg für ein Volk eher egal, wenn er dort stattfindet, wo man nicht ist.
> Deutsche Soldaten waren inzwischen auch schon überall auf der Welt im Einsatz. Interessiert das hier im Land irgendeinen? Nope.
> Von daher ist das eine ganz andere Nummer als das was der Preußen König gemacht hat.
> Abgesehen davon war Preußen eine Monarchie, in der das Menschenleben jetzt auch nicht soo viel wert war.



Nein es macht keinen Unterschied, auch damals haben die meisten Leute wenig von Kriegen mitbekommen, bis auf Belagerungen von Städten wurden Kriege in der Regel in offenen Feldschlachten ausgetragen, davon hast du als einfacher Bewohner auch wenig mitbekommen!
Und wen die Leute etwas von den Kriegen direkt mitbekommen haben war es sowieso in der Regel nur Lokal, weil es weder Fernsehn, noch Internet, noch Radio gab und Zeitungen bzgl. der politischer Äußerungen zensiert waren.

Davon mal abgesehen hat der Wert eines Menschenlebens nichts mit der Regierungsform zu tun, sondern mit der Einstellung zur Aufklärung und zum Humanismus. Es mag zwar stimmen das Monarchen im Mittelalter dem einzelnen Leben einer Person in der Regel wenig Bedetung beigemessen haben, das trifft auf Monarchen aus der Zeit Napoleons und danach aber weit weniger zu und grade Friedrich der Große ist da durchaus ein gutes Beispiel für einen aufgeklärten Monarchen für den sein Volk durchaus eine gewisse Bedeutung hatte, oder was denkst du warum er unter anderem die Folter abschaffen ließ und gegen die Leibeigenschaft vorging?

Sorry, aber du versuchst hier grade dir die Unterschiede so zurecht zu legen das sie in deine Sicht der Dinge passen, obwohl sie sich nicht nennenswert unterscheiden, oder wo ist z.B der Unterschied zum amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg zwischen Nord- und Südstaaten?
Wo für dich ja exteritoriale Kriege nicht zählen?



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Diktatur ohne Militär:
> Das Volk hat hier nix zu sagen aber dafür gibt es jemanden der "für" das  Volk ist und "nur" das "beste" macht für das Volk, Entscheidungen  werden von einer Person getroffen und das kann nach Lust und Laune sein.  Dafür muss das Volk nicht wählen gehen weil sowieso alles schon  entschieden wurde oder wird vom Diktator. Das Militär gibt es zwar auch  aber nicht an jeder Ecke zu finden und nicht die Rechte Hand des  Dikators.
> 
> Diktatur mit Militär:
> Nordkorea!



Die Ansicht stimmt leider nicht. Nordkorea ist keine Militärdiktatur sondern eine stink normale Diktatur. In einer Militärdiktatur bestimmt das Militär über das Zivilleben und die Politik. Zwar hat Nordkorea ein ausgeprägtes Militär und bestimmen Aspekte und Bedürfnisse des Militärs das Leben der Menschen, aber das Militär ist in Nordkorea nicht das politisch federführende Organ, sondern nur ein Mittel zum Machterhalt.

Das Diktatoren oft ihre Macht auf Polizei, Geheimdienst und Militär stützen, um ihre Machz zu erhalten, macht sie und somit auch Nordkorea nicht automatisch zu einer Militärdiktatur.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wer noch glaubt, in einer Demokratie zu leben, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen....


Nur weil Du nicht in der Lage und Willens bist, Deine demokratischen Möglichkeiten zu erkennen und umzusetzen,
schwadroniere nicht gegen unser System, ohne konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge zu bringen. Wenn Du etwas 
ändern willst, dann starte den Weg; frustriert herum zu reden, dass alles großer Mist ist, mag am Stammtisch ein
Freibier bringen, mehr aber auch nicht....

Alles was Du bemängelst fordern die Linken. Wähle sie, tritt in die Partei ein, arbeite in der Partei. Da wäre der
demokratische Weg.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein es macht keinen Unterschied, auch damals haben die meisten Leute wenig von Kriegen mitbekommen, bis auf Belagerungen von Städten wurden Kriege in der Regel in offenen Feldschlachten ausgetragen, davon hast du als einfacher Bewohner auch wenig mitbekommen!
> Und wen die Leute etwas von den Kriegen direkt mitbekommen haben war es sowieso in der Regel nur Lokal, weil es weder Fernsehn, noch Internet, noch Radio gab und Zeitungen bzgl. der politischer Äußerungen zensiert waren.



Natürlich hat das Volk unter Kriegen gelitten.
Erzähl doch keinen Unsinn.
Wer wurde denn bei einer Niederlage vertrieben?
Wer musste Nahrungsmittel und Pferde abgeben?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen hat der Wert eines Menschenlebens nichts mit der Regierungsform zu tun, sondern mit der Einstellung zur Aufklärung und zum Humanismus. Es mag zwar stimmen das Monarchen im Mittelalter dem einzelnen Leben einer Person in der Regel wenig Bedetung beigemessen haben, das trifft auf Monarchen aus der Zeit Napoleons und danach aber weit weniger zu und grade Friedrich der Große ist da durchaus ein gutes Beispiel für einen aufgeklärten Monarchen für den sein Volk durchaus eine gewisse Bedeutung hatte, oder was denkst du warum er unter anderem die Folter abschaffen ließ und gegen die Leibeigenschaft vorging?



Der Wert eines Menschenlebens steht bei uns im Grundgesetz. Artikel 1 und so.
Da wir ein Rechtsstaat sind, kann man dagegen vorgehen, wenn einem Unrecht getan wird.
In einer Monarchie, wo einer das Sagen hat, ist man diesem ausgeliefert. Da kannst du nicht klagen oder sich beschweren. Das bringt gar nichts.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du versuchst hier grade dir die Unterschiede so zurecht zu legen das sie in deine Sicht der Dinge passen, obwohl sie sich nicht nennenswert unterscheiden, oder wo ist z.B der Unterschied zum amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg zwischen Nord- und Südstaaten?
> Wo für dich ja exteritoriale Kriege nicht zählen?



Ich bringe keine Unterschiede so hin, dass sie passen. Ich schaue mir Fakten an.
Der US Bürgerkrieg hat natürlich das Volk betroffen. Kriege kosten Geld und in erster Linie muss das Volks sie bezahlen. Entweder durch Arbeit oder durch materielle Dinge.
Wie viele Menschen wurde denn zur Zeit des dritten Reiches in die Waffenfabriken und Munitionsfabriken gestopft?
Was wäre denn passiert, wenn du dich geweigert hättest?
Wird heute ein Bundesbürger in Munitionsfabriken getrieben, wenn die Bundeswehr im Ausland einen Kriegseinsatz hat? Nope. Die kriegen davon nichts mit.
Heute ist alles globalisiert. Brauchst du Munition, hast aber keine mehr zu Hause, besorgst du dir woanders welche. Dafür gibt es Waffenhändler. Die werden dazwischen geschaltet.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich denke schon mal, dass die Demokratie die beste Wahl ist

Allerdings laufen jetzt einige Dinge vollkommen aus dem Ruder 

Letztendlich muss man auch mal das Wirtschaftssystem bei dieser Frage mit einbeziehen

Was nützt uns eine Demokratie, wo global agierende Konzerne das Sagen haben?

Finanzielle Mittel sind doch genug vorhanden, man müsste sie nur etwas gerechter verteilen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ...Allerdings laufen jetzt einige Dinge vollkommen aus dem Ruder ...


Richtig, wenn man die Wahlerfolge der populistischen Rattenfänger sieht, könnte man wannsinnig zu werden. 
Entweder haben wir viel mehr satirischer Wähler, als ich mir zu träumen erhoffft hätte, oder aber .... 
ach, lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn man die Wahlerfolge der populistischen Rattenfänger sieht, könnte man wannsinnig zu werden.



Naja, jetzt muss man sich mal fragen warum es solch einen Wahlerfolg gibt

Das die Welt jetzt in Gewinner und Loser aufgespalten wird, kann doch auch nicht normal sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt muss man sich mal fragen warum es solch einen Wahlerfolg gibt


Weil zu wenig Geld in Bildung gesteckt wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil zu wenig Geld in Bildung gesteckt wurde.



Nö, weil die Kluft zwischen Gewinnern und Loosern immer größer wird

Diejenigen welche superreich sind, werden immer reicher

Der ehem. Mittelstand wird ja zwangsläufig enteignet,

und die Anzahl des mittelslosen Pack, nimmt weiter zu


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> und die Anzahl des *mittelslosen Pack*, nimmt weiter zu



Man merkt gleich, dass du nicht in dieser Gruppe bist.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man merkt gleich, dass du nicht in dieser Gruppe bist.



Entschuldigung, ich habe mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergriffen


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich habe mich jetzt etwas im Ton vergriffen



Ich kenne inzwischen genug Leute, die einfach nur echt viel Pech im Leben hatten und heute auf ALG 2 angewiesen sind.
Deswegen sind das keine schlechten Menschen, oder gar faul oder sonst was. 
Es ist eben dumm gelaufen für die und daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der wir solche Menschen auffangen und ihnen ein menschenwürdiges Leben ermöglichen. 
Schlimm ist, dass Parteien, wie die AFD, sowas abschaffen wollen. Die Leute, die ganz unten sind, wählen eine Partei, die ihnen praktisch alles wegnehmen will. Mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, weil die Kluft zwischen Gewinnern und Loosern immer größer wird
> 
> Diejenigen welche superreich sind, werden immer reicher
> 
> ...


Ich sehe die Gründe genau wie Du, nur die Ursachen eine
Ebene tiefer. Was Du beschreibst sind sekundäre Effekte 
der mangelnden Bildung. 

Zum einen führt mangelde Bildung zu geringen Einkommen,
zum anderen wird nicht erkannt, dass die massiv aufgehende
Schere zwischen arm und reich den soziaslen Frieden gefährdet.
Das widerum müsste auch vor allem das ober 1/10 erkennen,
deren Lebensqualiät wegen Angst in Kürze sinken wird.

Dazu kommt die deutsche Eigenschaft, nach unten zu treten,
anstatt gegen oben zu kämpfen. Der verarmende Mittelstand
sucht die "Schuldigen" in den ärmsten der Armen, anstatt sich
einen angemessenen Anteuil dort zu holen, wo viel zu holen ist.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wenn jeder einen Top-Abschluss macht, evtl. studiert und einen gutbezahlten Job annimmt, wer macht dann die Drecksarbeit?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne inzwischen genug Leute, die einfach nur echt viel Pech im Leben hatten und heute auf ALG 2 angewiesen sind.
> Deswegen sind das keine schlechten Menschen, oder gar faul oder sonst was.
> Es ist eben dumm gelaufen für die und daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der wir solche Menschen auffangen und ihnen ein menschenwürdiges Leben ermöglichen.
> Schlimm ist, dass Parteien, wie die AFD, sowas abschaffen wollen. Die Leute, die ganz unten sind, wählen eine Partei, die ihnen paläarktisch alles wegnehmen will. Mir unbegreiflich.



Kenne ich auch

Ich selber komme so über die Runden ohne Unterstützung 

Ein bissel mehrKohle wäre aber nicht schlecht, wenn alle in die Rentenkasse einzahlen würden,

wäre auch etwas mehr Puffer für Beitragssenkungen drin


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn jeder einen Top-Abschluss macht, evtl. studiert und einen gutbezahlten Job annimmt, wer macht dann die Drecksarbeit?



Ich antworte da jetzt nicht, ist sonst nur ein Klischee. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein bissel mehrKohle wäre aber nicht schlecht, wenn alle in die Rentenkasse einzahlen würden,
> 
> wäre auch etwas mehr Puffer für Beitragssenkungen drin



Das ist das Problem in Deutschland. Immer mehr Zweige klinken sich aus der Rentenkasse aus. Nur noch wenige zahlen ein, sollen aber alle versorgen.
Dann die EEG Umlage. Auch hier klinken sich immer mehr Unternehmen raus. Der normale Bürger muss das dann über höhere Beiträge auffangen.
Dazu wird eine Politik gemacht, in der das Einkommen aus Arbeit stark besteuert wird und das Einkommen aus Kapital niedrig besteuert wird.
Also eine Politik, die nur 10% der Menschen in diesem Land dient. Trotzdem werden diese Politiker weiterhin von den 90% gewählt.
Und Transaktionssteuer bei Aktienhandel gibt es nicht. Erbschaftssteuer ist schon weg vom Fenster.
Die reichen haben durch ihre Lobbyarbeit dafür gesorgt, dass ihre Steuervorteile von der Mittelschicht bezahlt werden müssen.
Mir ein Rätsel, wieso sich die Menschen das gefallen lassen.


----------



## OField (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn jeder einen Top-Abschluss macht, evtl. studiert und einen gutbezahlten Job annimmt, wer macht dann die Drecksarbeit?



Entweder Roboter oder die Drecksarbeit wird zwangsweise gut bezahlt, weil sie sonst keiner machen will... oder wie sonst auch Polen, Mexikaner etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn jeder einen Top-Abschluss macht, evtl. studiert und einen gutbezahlten Job annimmt, wer macht dann die Drecksarbeit?


Was mag denn Drecksarbeit sein? Es gibt immer weniger Jobs im klassischen Handwerk oder der Fabrik, darum wäre es sinnvoll, wenn sich die Qualifikationen der Deutschen ebenso langsam verändern würden. Die wirkliche Drecksarbeit wurde durch Arbeitsschutzmassnahmen sicherer oder im Zuge des Kapitalismus längst ausgelagert, oder arbeit noch irgendwer in deutsch Uranbergwerken, haben wir Färber, die krebserregende Farben mit den Händen auf Stoffe bringen, etc....


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Bei uns haben wir eine Handlanger, den wir rufen, wenn irgendwo was leckt oder ein Schlauch geplatzt ist und aufgewischt werden muss.
Wenn der im Urlaub ist, wird penibel darauf geachtet, dass erst gar nichts anfängt zu lecken.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was mag denn Drecksarbeit sein?


Kloputzer? Tellerwäscher? Müllmänner? Regalauffüller? Verpacker? Nein, das geht nicht erst in Bergwerken oder Fabriken los, ich rede von denen, die oft nur 450€ im Monat gezahlt kriegen, davon leben müssen und später mal damit in die Rente gehen.

Das ist eben auch die Drecksarbeit, auch wenn "Dreck" dort nicht immer vorkommt (solltest vielleicht nicht immer alles so wortwörtlich nehmen). Oder fallen die für dich auch in die Kategorie "gutbezahlter Job"?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Dann kannst du auch jeden im Einzelhandel aufzählen, denn diese Gruppe wird garantiert Altersarmut haben.
Ebenso Alleinerziehende.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn man die Wahlerfolge der populistischen Rattenfänger sieht, könnte man wannsinnig zu werden.
> Entweder haben wir viel mehr satirischer Wähler, als ich mir zu träumen erhoffft hätte, oder aber ....
> ach, lassen wir das lieber


Nicht richtig informiert würde ich sagen, manche Wahlergebniss lösen bei mir auch ein riesiges ? aus und ich frage mich was sich die Wähler dabei gedacht haben. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Diejenigen welche superreich sind, werden immer reicher


Ist leider nix neues und wird immer schlimmer  Eigentlich könnten die Reichen den Ärmeren mal unter die Arme greifen aber soviel Geld hat man ja doch auch wieder nicht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne inzwischen genug Leute, die einfach nur echt viel Pech im Leben hatten und heute auf ALG 2 angewiesen sind.
> Deswegen sind das keine schlechten Menschen, oder gar faul oder sonst was.
> Es ist eben dumm gelaufen für die und daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der wir solche Menschen auffangen und ihnen ein menschenwürdiges Leben ermöglichen.
> Schlimm ist, dass Parteien, wie die AFD, sowas abschaffen wollen. Die Leute, die ganz unten sind, wählen eine Partei, die ihnen praktisch alles wegnehmen will. Mir unbegreiflich.


Eine tolle Idee ist es schon aber man lebt knapp an der Grenze von dem was man sich leisten kann, rede leider aus eigener Erfahrung  So Menschenwürdig wie du das hier beschreibst ist es leider nicht, die Motivation fehlt irgendwas zu tun,bei all dem wo man sparen muss.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn jeder einen Top-Abschluss macht, evtl. studiert und einen gutbezahlten Job annimmt, wer macht dann die Drecksarbeit?


In der Zukunft die Roboter, wer sonst? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch jeden im Einzelhandel aufzählen, denn diese Gruppe wird garantiert Altersarmut haben.
> Ebenso Alleinerziehende.


Da kann man so ziemlich jeden Job zählen der nicht eine Kaderfunktion aufweist wenn wir ehrlich sind, erst ab da verdient man genug um später nicht auf vieles verzichten zu müssen wenn man nicht mehr im Stande ist zu arbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eine tolle Idee ist es schon aber man lebt knapp an der Grenze von dem was man sich leisten kann, rede leider aus eigener Erfahrung  So Menschenwürdig wie du das hier beschreibst ist es leider nicht, die Motivation fehlt irgendwas zu tun,bei all dem wo man sparen muss.



Ich kann jetzt nichts dafür, dass Schröder Hartz so vermurkst gemacht hat, aber letztendlich wollte er damit den Niedriglohnsektur ankurbeln.
Denn wenn du recht schnell bei Grundsicherung angekommen bist -- egal wie alt du bist -- wirst du sehr schnell auch Jobs annehmen, die schlechter bezahlt werden als dein früherer Job, weil eben die Aussicht auf Grundsicherung alles andere als verlockend ist.
Schröders Wirtschaftspolitik ist es also zu verdanken  dass die Hedge Fonds ins Land kamen, dass die Aktienunternehmen plötzlich keine Steuern mehr für Aktiengeschäfte zahlen mussten und dass Deutschland von einem Hochlohnland in der EU zu einem Niedriglohnland der EU wurde.
Dann kam der Euro und Deutschland hat sich auf Kosten der anderen Staaten gesund gestoßen, denn bei denen stiegen die Löhne, bei uns sanken sie.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die 90er erinnern. Als ein Facharbeiter in meiner Branche 5000 Mark brutto verdient hat.
Heute sind es um 1600€ Brutto. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Und am liebsten würden die Unternehmen die Löhne noch weiter drücken.
Mangel an Facharbeitern -- wenn ich den Schwachsinn von der Politik und Wirtschaft immer höre, könnte ich kotzen -- es gibt nur eine Mangel an Facharbeitern, die für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten wollen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die anderen Kehrseite der Medaille ist das die Zahl der Arbeitlosen runter gegangen ist. Im Moment so niedrig wie nie. Und das ist nicht Merkels Verdienst oder der CDU. Die SPD hat die unpopuläre Drecksarbeit vorher gemacht und wurde deswegen abgewählt. Die Merkel hat sich ins gemachte Nest gesetzt und profitiert davon.
Aber das soll nicht heissen das ich alles gut finde was die SPD gemacht hat. Z.B. die Sache mit Arbeitlosengeld I und II, das welche die lange gearbeitet haben schnell in Harz IV abrutschen konnten. Aber da hat die SPD ha wenigstens etwas nachgebessert. Löhne sollten natürlich höher sein. Aber gut qualifizierte Kräfte kriegen eigentlich auch gute Bezahlung nach Tarifabschlüssen. Auch Facharbeiter. Und ich kenne persönlich keinen gelernten Facharbeiter der nur 1600 Euro Brutto bekommt. Höchstens wenn er für eine Leihfirma arbeitet.
Der Mindestlohn müßte auf 10 Euro rauf, wie es die Linke fordert. Aber selbst das wäre immer noch zu wenig um vernünftig zu leben. Sparen kann man davon nicht. Geschweige denn in Privatrente oder so einzuzahlen. Eigentlich müßte jeder Vollzeit arbeitende Mensch mindestens 1500 Euro netto bekommen. Davon kann er sparen, privat einzahlen und auch mal in den Urlaub fahren. Aber das ist leider wohl nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## OField (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die anderen Kehrseite der Medaille ist das die Zahl der Arbeitlosen runter gegangen ist



Hmh, klar wenn man Personen in Umschulungsmaßnahmen oder 1€ Jobber nicht als Arbeitlos definiert.


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wir sind an einem Punkt wo man bereinigte Arbeitslosenzahlen bräuchte. Das was als Arbeitslosenzahlen veröffentlicht wird kann man beim besten Willen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## S754 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

[x]eine andere

konstitutionelle Erbmonarchie auf demokratisch-parlamentarischer Grundlage

Wer kreuzt hier wirklich Militärregime an?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Genauso könnte man auch fragen, wer Monarchien ankreuzen würde.


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



S754 schrieb:


> [x]eine andere
> 
> konstitutionelle Erbmonarchie auf demokratisch-parlamentarischer Grundlage



Ja, bin auch ganz zufrieden damit ^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die anderen Kehrseite der Medaille ist das die Zahl der Arbeitlosen runter gegangen ist. Im Moment so niedrig wie nie.



Das stimmt leider nicht.
Heute wird das nur anderes berechnet als früher.
Früher war jeder ohne Job, der ohne Job war. Heute fallen die aus der Statistik raus, die zwar keinen Job haben, aber Maßnahmen vom Jobcenter machen, krank sind, umgeschult werden, usw.
Dazu kommen die Aufstocker, die eigentlich auch ohne Job sind, denn deren Job wird ja vom Jobcenter subventioniert.
Im Grunde genommen kannst du davon ausgehen, dass Deutschland rund 5 Millionen Menschen ohne Arbeit hat. 
Vergiss das, was die Bild und Konsorten für Zahlen meldet.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der verarmende Mittelstand
> sucht die "Schuldigen" in den ärmsten der Armen, anstatt sich
> einen angemessenen Anteuil dort zu holen, wo viel zu holen ist.



Nö, die sogenannte "Mittelschicht" ist doch keinigswegs verblödet 

 Die Frage ist jetzt nur, welche politische Gruppierung soll denn deren Interessen vertreten?

Mit der momentanen GroKo ist ja nix mehr zu machen 

Vlt. sollte mal denen eine Chance geben 'Die Violetten' - Neue Ideen in der Politik  : 'Die Violetten'


----------



## Leob12 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, die sogenannte "Mittelschicht" ist doch keinigswegs verblödet
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, welche politische Gruppierung soll denn deren Interessen vertreten?


Keiner bezeichnet die Mittelschicht als verblödet, es ist nur blöd diejenigen zu wählen die beim Mittelstand selbst kürzen würden oder wenn man sich "mehr" erhofft, indem man den noch ärmeren Menschen etwas wegnimmt.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Denn wenn du recht schnell bei Grundsicherung angekommen bist -- egal wie alt du bist -- wirst du sehr schnell auch Jobs annehmen, die schlechter bezahlt werden als dein früherer Job, weil eben die Aussicht auf Grundsicherung alles andere als verlockend ist.


Eigentlich schon aber wenn man so weit unten angekommen ist braucht man erst mal Motivation wieder hoch zu kommen, ist nicht so einfach  



S754 schrieb:


> [x]eine andere
> 
> konstitutionelle Erbmonarchie auf demokratisch-parlamentarischer Grundlage
> 
> Wer kreuzt hier wirklich Militärregime an?



Militärfanatiker?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon aber wenn man so weit unten angekommen ist braucht man erst mal Motivation wieder hoch zu kommen, ist nicht so einfach



So meine ich das nicht.
Ich bin 45 Jahre alt.
Ich stelle mir nun vor, dass ich meinen Job verliere -- kann ja schneller passieren als vermutet -- und dann erst mal Arbeitslosengeld 1 bekomme.
Sind 60% des letzten Lohns. Das ist schon spürbar.
Jetzt kriegst du keinen Job mehr in dem Verdienstbereich, den du vorher hattest.
Aber schon bald Rück Hartz 4 in den Fokus. Da deine Frau arbeitet, Geld verdient, weißt du, dass das HArtz Geld auf ihren Lohn angerechnet wird. Du kriegst also nicht.
Ergo noch weniger Kohle. Ergo wirst du eher den Job annehmen, bei dem du genau das bekommst, was du jetzt an ALG 1 bekommst, nur damit du nicht in Hartz 4 kommst.

Dass jemand, der seit ein paar Jahren Hartz 4 bekommt und sowieso keine großen Perspektiven hat -- Alter, Erkrankungen -- keine Motivation hat, ist klar. Kann ich nachvollziehen.
Mir ging es aber jetzt darum, erst gar nicht in den Kreislauf von ALG 2 zu rutschen und dann nimmst du eben Jobs an, die weniger gut bezahlt sind als dein alter.
Und die Unternehmen wissen das natürlich auch. Deswegen werden ja die Löhne gedrückt in den diversen Bereichen.
Und dazu kommt, dass die Politik davon anfängt, dass man den Mindestlohn ja erst mal aussetzen könnte, weil es ja so viele Flüchtlinge bei uns gibt.
Was hat die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge mit dem Mindestlohn zu tun? 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Militärfanatiker?



Reichsbürger.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht.
> Heute wird das nur anderes berechnet als früher.
> Früher war jeder ohne Job, der ohne Job war. Heute fallen die aus der Statistik raus, die zwar keinen Job haben, aber Maßnahmen vom Jobcenter machen, krank sind, umgeschult werden, usw.
> Dazu kommen die Aufstocker, die eigentlich auch ohne Job sind, denn deren Job wird ja vom Jobcenter subventioniert.
> ...


Ich beziehe mich auf offizielle Zahlen der Bundesagentur für Arbeit und Aussagen von Wirtschaftswissenschaftlern in Fernsehsendungen. Bild lese ich nicht!


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf offizielle Zahlen der Bundesagentur für Arbeit und Aussagen von Wirtschaftswissenschaftlern in Fernsehsendungen. Bild lese ich nicht!



Ja, und ich sage dir, dass die Statistik dementsprechend angepasst wird.
Schäuble hat -- um seine schwarze Null im Haushalt realisieren zu können -- sämtliche Einnahmen angerechnet, auch die illegalen. 
Dazu hat er die Zinsersparnis der kommenden 10 Jahre mit einem Schlag in den Haushalt eingerechnet.

Die Statistiken werden halt so hin gebogen, wie man sie braucht.

Und wenn ich speziell die Arbeitslosenzahlen anschaue, hab ich mal zwei Berichte aus zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Lagern genommen.
Die tatsachliche Arbeitslosenquote in Deutschland
DIE LINKE: Tatsachliche Arbeitslosigkeit

Das sind jetzt Zahlen, die man bei der Bundesagentur für Arbeit nachschlagen kann und sieht sogar, dass hier "geschummelt" wird.
Wie hoch die tatsächliche Arbeitslosenzahl ist, lässt sich auf eine bestimmte Zahl nicht festlegen.


----------



## azzih (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Arbeitslosenzahlen sind aber schon immer geschönt, das hat quasi jede Regierung betrieben, ist ja eins ihrer wichtigsten Marketingtools. Sollte im Grunde auch jeder Mensch wissen und zu deinen Zahlen kommt noch das lustige Millionenheer der Aufstocker. Also die Jobs, die der Staat alimentiert, weil Arbeitgeber keine überlebensfähigen Löhne zahlt.

Das Ding mit älteren Arbeitnehmern  ist ja auch, das diese bei Arbeitslosigkeit nicht plötzlich schlechter bezahlte Arbeit bekommen. Sie hatten vorher nur meist Verträge von denen "wir Jungen" nur träumen können. Die kommen damit quasi in unserer Realität der oft befristeten Stellen und "3k-Brutto ist schon gut"- Regionen an.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



azzih schrieb:


> Die Arbeitslosenzahlen sind aber schon immer geschönt, das hat quasi jede Regierung betrieben, ist ja eins ihrer wichtigsten Marketingtools. Sollte im Grunde auch jeder Mensch wissen und zu deinen Zahlen kommt noch das lustige Millionenheer der Aufstocker. Also die Jobs, die der Staat alimentiert, weil Arbeitgeber keine überlebensfähigen Löhne zahlt.



Ja, die auf jeden Fall auch. Ohne den Zuschuss hätten sie keinen Job.



azzih schrieb:


> Das Ding mit älteren Arbeitnehmern  ist ja auch, das diese bei Arbeitslosigkeit nicht plötzlich schlechter bezahlte Arbeit bekommen. Sie hatten vorher nur meist Verträge von denen "wir Jungen" nur träumen können. Die kommen damit quasi in unserer Realität der oft befristeten Stellen und "3k-Brutto ist schon gut"- Regionen an.



Das ist aber falsch.
Früher wurden Branchen besser bezahlt als heute. 
Ich muss da nur bei Bekannten schauen, die in der Metallverarbeitung arbeiten.
Dort kriegen Neuanfänger 15% weniger Gehalt und kein Ulraubs/Weihnachtsgeld mehr, bei gleicher Arbeit versteht sich.
Die Löhne werden also gekürzt. 
Klar, du kannst jetzt sagen, dass das heute nun mal so ist.
Aber wieso ist das so? Die Gewinner der großen Unternehmen steigen weiter. Trotzdem versuchen die Lohnkosten zu sparen, wo es nur geht.
Weil sie es können? Tja, dann ist aber hier etwas ganz falsch gelaufen.
Die Leute, die also den Gewinn des Unternehmens, werden mit Lohnsenkungen abgewascht und die Leute, die einfach nur Glück haben, kriege gigantische Bonuszahlungen.


----------



## azzih (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Brauchste mir net sagen, ich seh das ganz genau wie du. Bei den Kündigungsfristen versteh ich Unternehmer ja noch, die auch die Möglichkeit haben müssen Faule (Lowperformer) irgendwie wieder los zu werden. Aber das in den letzten 10-20 Jahren massiv Gehalt und Zusatzleistungen gekürzt werden, bei gleichzeitig oft gestiegenen Anforderungen und Arbeitsleistungen wird auf Dauer nicht gut gehen.

In meinem letzten Urlaub hab ich mich mit nem Belgier Pärchen unterhalten. Die haben gesagt ihr Deutschen seid verrückt, arbeiten bis 67, mit ner Wochenarbeitszeit die man sonst in Europa kaum hat und das  zu Gehältern für die in andern Ländern kein Mensch anfangen würde. Der Typ war Busfahrer, geht in 2 Jahren mit 58 in Rente und kann sich mit seiner Frau ein Skiurlaub leisten.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Frage ist jetzt, wieso sich die Deutschen das gefallen lassen?
Wieso wählen sie Politiker, die eine Politik machen, die gegen sie gerichtet ist?
Mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt, wieso sich die Deutschen das gefallen lassen?
> Wieso wählen sie Politiker, die eine Politik machen, die gegen sie gerichtet ist?
> Mir echt ein Rätsel.



Zuwenig Informiert und irgendwas gewählt das zuerst toll klingt aber nachher nicht ist, siehe Trump  Er lässt seinen Sohn für 1Mio $ täglich zur Schule fahren und seine Mauer wird er doch nicht bauen, viel Bla Bla das er nicht umsetzt. Bin froh das die Mauer nicht kommt aber es zeigt das nicht alles stimmt was Politiker sagen.   Nix neues in der Politik, deswegen mag ich Politiker nicht wirklich, sie sagen viel das sie nachher gar nicht machen aus unbekannten Gründen. Du hast aber noch die Fanboys vergessen die immer die selbe Partei wählen egal was nachher geschieht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich würde Medien sagen. 
Die Medien -- allen voran Axel Springer -- suggerieren den Leute, wie super Top es ihnen geht und wie schlimm es wird, wenn die Flüchtlinge hier Fuß fassen.
Dann wird immer gegen die Griechen gehetzt, die sowieso nichts können.
Und dann kommt das Fernsehen, das mit so seriösen Sendungen wie dem Dschungel und Lets Dance den Leuten eine tolle Stimmung vermittelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Immer diese Drogen wie Zeitungen und Fernsehen


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Deswegen gucke ich nur noch Satire Sendungen und heul mich danach aus, wie furchtbar die Welt ist, weil niemand mehr aufwacht.
Manchmal hoffe ich ja, dass wir in einer Matrix leben. 
Aber dann denke ich an Trump und sage, dass sich kein Roboter oder Alien den Schwachsinn ausdenken könnte.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gewinne der großen Unternehmen steigen weiter. Trotzdem versuchen die Lohnkosten zu sparen, wo es nur geht.
> Weil sie es können? Tja, dann ist aber hier etwas ganz falsch gelaufen.
> Die Leute, die also den Gewinn des Unternehmens  [erwirtschaften?], werden mit Lohnsenkungen abgewascht und die Leute, die einfach nur Glück haben, kriegen gigantische Bonuszahlungen.



Deswegen finde ich den Einwurf von @Adi1 gut, dass man eigentlich auch das Wirtschaftssystem dahinter in die Frage miteinbeziehen müsste. Denn der Unmut, der im Moment ziemlich um sich greift, ist doch hauptsächlich ein Unmut des Geldes wegen. Wenn ich Jahr für Jahr weniger Geld übrig habe, um damit meinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten, sei es aus Gründen der kalten Progression, wegen zusätzlichen Steuerbelastungen oder dergleichen, dann kommt man sich von der Politik natürlich irgendwann verarscht und verlassen vor. Und auch die Tatsache, dass Firmen immer schlechtere Einstiegsgehälter bezahlen oder vielerorts sowieso nur noch Leiharbeiter von Zeitarbeitsfirmen anheuern, die man dann nach kürzester Zeit ohne Probleme wieder rauswerfen kann, wenn die Aktiendividende sich mal nicht so entwickelt wie sie sollte, hilft bei dem Thema auch nicht gerade.

Was der "stinknormale" Bürger sieht: Hauptsache es ist genug Geld für Flüchtlinge, Krisenländer wie Syrien oder Afghanistan und die allseits beliebte Bankenrettung übrig... und im Endeffekt ist die Regierung der Buhmann, die ja sowieso nur noch der Handlanger, ja fast schon ein Sklave, des Kapitals und des Kommerz ist.

Von "Oben" nach "Unten" verteilen werden wir vermutlich nicht mehr erleben. Dazu ist das gesamte System (Wirtschaft + Politik) zu gefestigt, ja man könnte sagen sie stützen sich gegenseitig. Ist zu einem Teil ja auch verständlich, ohne funktionierende Wirtschaft kann ich mit politischen Mitteln nichts lenken und mit einer zu starken Politik gibt es keine funktionierende Wirtschaft mehr. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass die Privatisierungen der letzten Jahrzehnte (gerade in infrastrukturkritischen Bereichen wie Strom und Wasser) nicht das Gelbe vom Ei waren und dass sich die Politik in Zukunft wieder etwas stärker einmischen sollte.
Beispiele: Wenn ich eine Bank als Staat (oder als Staatengemeinschaft EU) schon massivst subventioniere, dann möchte ich gefälligst auch einen Teil des Kuchens abhaben, sollte es der Bank in einigen Jahren wieder besser gehen... oder wenn Vattenfall keinen Plan hat, wo sie mit ihren verbrauchten Uranbrennstäben hin sollen, dann sollen die das Problem gefälligst alleine lösen, ohne Unterstützung von Mutti Staat.


----------



## Alreech (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht.
> Heute wird das nur anderes berechnet als früher.
> Früher war jeder ohne Job, der ohne Job war. Heute fallen die aus der Statistik raus, die zwar keinen Job haben, aber Maßnahmen vom Jobcenter machen, krank sind, umgeschult werden, usw.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee ?
In der gute alten Zeit vor Hartz IV gab es vom Arbeitsamt Arbeitslosenhilfe sobald der Anspruch auf  Arbeitslosengeld vorbei war. 
Wer kein Gutverdiener gewesen ist bevor er arbeitslos wurde konnte davon nicht leben und ging zum Sozialamt.
Das hat noch mehr geschnüffelt als es die Arbeitsagentur heute macht, und kann früher oder später auf die Idee die arbeitsfähigen Sozialhilfeempfänger in ABMs zu stecken.
Dort wurden sie für irgendwelche Arbeiten eingesetzt, aber eigentlich ging es nur darum diese Leute solange sozialversicherungspflichtig zu beschäftigen bis sie wieder Anspruch auf Arbeitslosengeld hatten...
Im schlimmsten Fall wurden die Menschen zwischen Arbeitsamt (von den Arbeitnehmerbeiträgen & Bund finanziert) und Sozialamt (Gemeinden) hin und her geschoben.

Die Leute tun immer so als ob vor Hartz IV alles in Butter war und es keine Armen oder keine Scheißjobs gegeben hat.


----------



## Alreech (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Im übigen ist es klar warum die Anhänger der Demokratie weniger werden.
Die Welt ist schlecht, Politik wird für die Konzerne gemacht, nicht für die Menschen (fun fact: die Typen die bei Konzernen arbeiten und ihren Job verlieren wenn schlecht läuftsind keine Menschen ... sondern ??? Un-Menschen ? Reptiloide vom Aldebaran ?), Politiker sind alle korrupt, inkompetent oder beides, und ganz allgemein moralisch total verkommen.


----------



## Alreech (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> oder wenn Vattenfall keinen Plan hat, wo sie mit ihren verbrauchten Uranbrennstäben hin sollen, dann sollen die das Problem gefälligst alleine lösen, ohne Unterstützung von Mutti Staat.


Der Vorgänger von Vattenfall, die Hamburgische Electricitäts-Werke AG hatten einen Plan wo die verbrauchten Uranbrennstäbe hin sollten: sie sollten wieder aufbereitet werden, so das nur ein kleiner Teil strahlender Restmüll übrig bleibt. Der soll dann in ein Endlager kommen das der Bund betreibt, und die Hamburgische Electricitäts-Werke AG haben für die Planung und den Bau des Endlagers Gebühren zu zahlen. Das Ganze wurde in Gesetzen festgelegt, die der Bund & die Länder gemacht haben. War auch kein Problem, die Hamburgische Electricitäts-Werke AG und alle anderen Betreiber von AKWs sind zum Großteil im Besitz der Bundesländer, der Städte und der Lankreise gewesen.
Die Hamburgische Electricitäts-Werke AG und später Vattenfall haben die Gebühren bezahlt, der Bund hat aber weder die Aufbereitungsanlage gebaut und auch mit dem Endlager getrödelt.

Länder, Städte und Landkreise haben ihre Energieunternehmen später verkauft (natürlich nur wegen irgendwelcher neoliberalen Ideen - und weil sie das Geld brauchten), und jetzt soll der private Betreiber ein privates Endlager betreiben obwohl im Gesetz steht das dies Aufgabe des Staates ist ?


----------



## Kusanar (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Länder, Städte und Landkreise haben ihre Energieunternehmen später verkauft (natürlich nur wegen irgendwelcher neoliberalen Ideen - und weil sie das Geld brauchten), und jetzt soll der private Betreiber ein privates Endlager betreiben obwohl im Gesetz steht das dies Aufgabe des Staates ist ?



Ist es mein Problem, dass der Staat unfähig ist hier mal vernünftige Grenzen zu ziehen und bei einer Meinung zu bleiben? Siehe das nette Beispiel mit den Laufzeitverlängerungen. Erst heißt es 2010 ist Schluss, dann heißt es wiederum bis 2030 geht's ja noch, dann kam Fukushima und plötzlich war die Laufzeitverlängerung wieder unangenehm für die Politik und somit vom Tisch. Dann wurde seitens der Betreiber der AKWs natürlich gegen Mutti Staat geklagt...

Den Sinn dieses Thread hast du verstanden? Ich denke mal bei solchen Beispielen ist es schon verständlich, dass dieser "demokratische Wahnsinn" momentan nicht viele Fans findet.

PS: Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Vattenfall KEIN deutscher Konzern ist und der Bau der AKWs damals massive finanzielle Unterstützung vom deutschen Staat bekommen haben und Vattenfall die HEW quasi aus der Portokasse zum Schnäppchenpreis bekommen hat und sich jetzt wieder von Mutti Staat durchfüttern lässt... Hauptsache die Dividende stimmt und die Bonuszahlungen für die Manager sind nicht in Gefahr, was?

PPS: Und diese "neoliberalen" Ideen von der Privatisierung wurden uns übrigens von der EU aufgezwungen, nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.

Addendum 3: Zu dem Thema Atomkraft kannst du dir auch mal folgenden Artikel durchlesen, der recht gut recherchiert ist und ein eindeutiges Bild hinterlässt. Und das, obwohl so Einiges was den Energiekonzernen zusätzlich am Image kratzen würde, weggelassen wurde: Energie: Mahnmale des Versagens - DER SPIEGEL 42/2015


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AnhÃ¤nger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich speziell die Arbeitslosenzahlen anschaue, hab ich mal zwei Berichte aus zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Lagern genommen.


Dafür braucht man nicht irgendwelche Berichte, sondern es hilft ein Blick auf die Unterbeschäftigung:


> Insgesamt belief sich die Unterbeschäftigung im November 2016 auf 3.517.000 Personen.


Das ist dann doch etwas mehr, als die Linkspartei für den November angibt. Wie sich Unterbeschäftigung zusammensetzt, bitte hier entlang: Unterbeschaftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de. Da zählen dann z.B. auch die wieder mit rein, welche unter die "58er"-Regelung fallen.


Und unabhängig davon und passend zum Thema: Armut in Deutschland - Die Bedurftigen ohne Lobby | Deutschlandfunk


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> PPS: Und diese "neoliberalen" Ideen von der Privatisierung wurden uns übrigens von der EU aufgezwungen, nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.



Gilt das auch für den Wohnungsmarkt?
Das weiß ich nicht genau. 
Viele Sozialwohnungen, die in staatlicher Hand waren, wurde an private Unternehmen verkauft. Die haben sich den Kuchen dann zu Lasten der Mieter vergolden lassen.
Wohnungen in Munchen: BR-Bericht uber Verkauf der GBW


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für den Wohnungsmarkt?
> Das weiß ich nicht genau.
> Viele Sozialwohnungen, die in staatlicher Hand waren, wurde an private  Unternehmen verkauft. Die haben sich den Kuchen dann zu Lasten der  Mieter vergolden lassen.


Bzgl. sozialen Wohnungsbau bitte auch mit der Förderalismusreform I auseinandersetzen.
Foderalismusreform – Wikipedia
In  diesem hat sich der Bund aus der Wohnungsbauförderung, wenn auch mit  Übergangsfristen, komplett verabschiedet und den Ländern übertragen (welche damit komplett überfordert sind) und der Bundes*rat* hat dem sogar  noch zugestimmt. Wobei sich anscheinend mittlerweile die Erkenntnis durchgesetzt hat, dass der Ausstieg des Bundes ein Fehler war und man einen Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg plant.


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Der Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg ist ja inzwischen nichts Neues mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> ... und im Endeffekt ist die Regierung der Buhmann, die ja sowieso nur noch der Handlanger, ja fast schon ein Sklave, des Kapitals und des Kommerz ist.



Natürlich ist das so

Alles fing doch an mit dieser neoliberalen Einstellung "Die Märkte werden es schon richten" an

Daraufhin haben doch der Staat und die Kommunen ihr Tafelsilber verschleudert, in der naiven Annahme, private Investoren würden effizienter damit arbeiten

Das ist ja auch geschehen, nur zu ungunsten der Steuerzahler 

Dieser Privatisierungswahn hat natürlich zu riesengroßen finanziellen Einbüßen geführt,
weshalb jetzt auch wieder viele Kommunen ihre Stadtwerke ect. reprivatisieren

Und was den Sklaven angeht, das ist doch lässt Tatsache, oder warum ist Mario Draghi Chef der EZB?


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> oder warum ist Mario Draghi Chef der EZB?



Weil Goldman Sachs auch in Europa einen Brückenkopf braucht. 
Den US Finanzminister stellen reicht nicht aus, in Europa muss man auch kontrollieren können.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Goldman Sachs auch in Europa einen Brückenkopf braucht.
> Den US Finanzminister stellen reicht nicht aus, in Europa muss man auch kontrollieren können.



Genauso ist es, selbst im Finanzministerium hocken Staatssekretäre mit solcher Herkunft

Nur Idioten können hier keinen Zusammenhang sehen


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Was für einen Zusammenhang?  
Ich finde es super, dass Dirk Niebel jetzt Berater von Rheinmetall ist. 
So kompetent und erfolgreich wie er das Entwicklungsministerium geführt hat, wird er sicher auch Rheinmetall in neue Sphären führen. 
Einfach traumhaft, solche Leute.


----------



## Alreech (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist es mein Problem, dass der Staat unfähig ist hier mal vernünftige Grenzen zu ziehen und bei einer Meinung zu bleiben? Siehe das nette Beispiel mit den Laufzeitverlängerungen. Erst heißt es 2010 ist Schluss, dann heißt es wiederum bis 2030 geht's ja noch, dann kam Fukushima und plötzlich war die Laufzeitverlängerung wieder unangenehm für die Politik und somit vom Tisch. Dann wurde seitens der Betreiber der AKWs natürlich gegen Mutti Staat geklagt...
> Den Sinn dieses Thread hast du verstanden? Ich denke mal bei solchen Beispielen ist es schon verständlich, dass dieser "demokratische Wahnsinn" momentan nicht viele Fans findet.


Ja, es ist demokratischer Wahnsinn wenn ein Staat sich an seine eigenen Gesetze hält... 



> PS: Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Vattenfall KEIN deutscher Konzern ist und der Bau der AKWs damals massive finanzielle Unterstützung vom deutschen Staat bekommen haben und Vattenfall die HEW quasi aus der Portokasse zum Schnäppchenpreis bekommen hat und sich jetzt wieder von Mutti Staat durchfüttern lässt... Hauptsache die Dividende stimmt und die Bonuszahlungen für die Manager sind nicht in Gefahr, was?
> PPS: Und diese "neoliberalen" Ideen von der Privatisierung wurden uns übrigens von der EU aufgezwungen, nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.


Diese neoliberale Idee von der Privatisierung wurde der Stadt Hamburg von einem hohen Schuldenstand aufgezwungen. Statt ihre Wohnungen und Unternehmen zu verkaufen hätte die Länder auch die Kunden stärker abkassieren um höhere Dividenden an den Staat abführen zu können. Bonuszahlungen für die Manager (die dank Parteibuch an den Posten gekommen sind) wären auch noch drin gewesen. 
Hamburg verkauft die HEW - Wirtschaft - Hamburger Abendblatt

Das Tafelsilber zu verkaufen und dann Krokodilstränen zu vergiessen wenn der neue Besitzer das macht was der alte Besitzer sich nicht getraut hat ist natürlich einfacher. Bonuspunkte gibt es weil man anschließend die bösen Konzerne bashen kann, der blöde Wähler wird schon darauf hereinfallen... Und wenn dann auf einmal 20% AfD wählen wundern sich die Politiker wie das passieren konnte. Sie haben doch alles richtig gemacht: erst mehr Schulden gemacht als man Zinsen zahlen konnte, dann das Tafelsibler verkauft, dann sich dafür gegenseitig beschimpft... wo kommt dann blos der Politikverdruss her ?

Aber da ein nichtdeutsche Konzern in Deutschland keine Rechte haben sollte: Ich hätte da eine Idee wie wir die Staatsfinanzen retten können. Wir enteignen einfach ohne finanziellen Ausgleich alle nichtdeutschen Konzerne & Unternehmer in Deutschland. Gründe werden sich schon finden lassen, z.B. weil ein Türke der Gülenbewegung nahe stehen könnte.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Ja, es ist demokratischer Wahnsinn wenn ein Staat sich an seine eigenen Gesetze hält...



Es ist definitiv demokratischer Wahnsinn, wenn man es sich immer wieder anders überlegt und wieder neue Gesetze erlässt, die die alten obsolet machen, ja teils sogar ad absurdum führen. Wir reden hier von 180°-Kehrtwenden im jährlichen Abstand! Entweder man hat eine politische Linie und bleibt dabei, oder man spielt den Wendehals. Letzteres scheint hierzulande sehr beliebt zu sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was für einen Zusammenhang?
> Ich finde es super, dass Dirk Niebel jetzt Berater von Rheinmetall ist.
> So kompetent und erfolgreich wie er das Entwicklungsministerium geführt hat, wird er sicher auch Rheinmetall in neue Sphären führen.
> Einfach traumhaft, solche Leute.



Das ist doch Pillepalle 

Schaue dir doch mal den Schröder und Fischer an, 

was die heutzutage machen


----------



## Rwk (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Demokratie ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt...würde gerne mal eine erleben.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Demokratie ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt...würde gerne mal eine erleben.



Wohnst du in Nordkorea?


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Das Problem ist das wir eine Schieflage der Demokratie haben, seit Jahren wird Politik für einige wenige gemacht die negativen Auswirkungen auf den Großteil der Bevölkerung hat. Begründet wird das mit " alternativlos". "kein Geld", " Arbeitsplätze", " Die Märkte".... bei den Kriesen sieht man ganz besonders für wenn Politik gemacht wird. Egal ob Renten oder Hartz 4 ... immer das gleiche Mantra aber wenn Banken zusammenbrechen ist Geld da  die sind ja System relevant die Menschen ja nicht mehr. Das dies die Menschen nicht verstehen wundert wohl niemand.

Weiteres Problem ist das wir keine alternativen haben, es gibt eigentlich eine Einheitsbrei Partei CDU/SPD/Grüne/FDP die seit Jahren die gleiche Politik durchzieht für ihre Lobby und ihrer Welt und eigenen Echoraum lebt, alternativen nope. 

Somit man kan nvon der AfD halten was man will Demokratie heißt auch das die Leute auch so was wählen können, wir haben eine stabile Demokratie die auch die AfD vertragen wird.


Ich finde es übrigens sehr lustig wie jahrelang die Linke schlecht geredet wird, oder auch die Piraten jegliche alternativen wurden in den Medien platt gemacht. Nun wurde wohl der Bogen überspannt und dieses Mediale Pranger funktioniert einfach nicht mehr.

"Lügenpresse" ist da der Begriff aber wundert sich da jemand, ich erinnere mich an die Berichterstattung zu TTIP wo " Gewerkschaften, Linke..." in Tagesschau als Nazis bezeichnet wurden.  

Auch eine schieflage der Demokratie, interessant ist wie auch hier regiert wird "Fake News" 

Wundert sich jetzt jemand das die Leute bei dieser Schubladen Argumentation nicht mehr reagieren, es wurde doch bei jeglicher Kritik immer nach dem Moto reagiert: jegliche Argumente nicht besprechen sondern " Nazi, Kommunist, .. mit einem Todschlagargument weggewischt. Das funktioniert anscheinend aber nicht andauernd. 

Das ganze Populisten, ... Gelaber ist auch Unsinn, die Leute machen genau das was die bisherigen Parteien auch gemacht haben Gabriel, Merkel, die Grünen ... sind doch genauso Populisten, macht denn Trump, irgendwas anders als Obama, oder Hilary sie fischen bei Wahlen in allen Ecken und nach den Wahlen weiß keiner mehr was. 

Ein schöner Spruch ist wenn das Pendel zu sehr in eine Richtung ausgelenkt wird schlägt das Pendel irgendwann in die andere Richtung aus, nun wurde das Pendel wohl ausgelenkt die Frage ist wohin es ausschlägt und wie stark.

man kann hier viel Ursachen Analyse machen, spekulieren aber dieses Schubladen Denken Trump wird USA zerstören, Petry wird in Reichstag einmarschieren usw Diktatur einleiten ist genauso populistischster Unsinn.

Trump zB wird entweder genau gleich regieren oder politisch hier und da andere Wege einschlagen, welche negativen oder positiven Auswirkungen das haben wird kann keiner heute sagen.

Das gleiche hier in EU, die Flüchtlingskiese, die Banken Pleiten, die Situation von Frankreich, Italien, Griechenland haben alle ihre -ursachen und werden verschieden Auswirkungen auf Europa welche und wie stark sie Europa sich verändert wird kan eigentlich niemand sagen. Wer hier schwarzmalt und aussagen tätigt ist im Endeffekt auch ein Populist und macht eigene Politik.

Übrigens sehe ich das ganze eher als Bestätigung für die Demokratie als gegen sie, das wir leider aber auch so etwas wie in Polen, Russland und Turkei haben ist problematisch aber das sind eher Junge Demokratien, diese sind nicht gefestigt wie alte Demokratien. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Merkel ist, dass sie außer "wir schaffen das" nichts weiter gesagt hat. Z.B. wie wir das schaffen wollen..



Das war auch der beste Spruch zu dem Thema, wenn Trump wegen " make Amerika great again" ein Populist ist weil er nicht sagt wie, dann ist Merkel auch eine Populistin.


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

delete sorry doppelpost


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



poiu schrieb:


> Somit man kan nvon der AfD halten was man will Demokratie heißt auch das die Leute auch so was wählen können, wir haben eine stabile Demokratie die auch die AfD vertragen wird.



Schaust du aber in das Parteiprogramm der Afd rein, will sie exakt die gleiche Politik machen wie jetzt auch, nur eben mit dem Unterschied, dass man sich national abschotten will, was in einer globalisierten Welt jedoch nicht funktionieren wird.
Genau das gleiche kann man auch Trump vorhalten, wenn er davon spricht, dass US Unternehmen keine Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verlagern dürfen.
Wie will er das denn verhindern?
Das kann er nur, wenn er Zugeständnisse macht bei Steuererleichterungen und Absenkung des Mindestlohns.
Und exakt dafür hat er die Voraussetzungen geschaffen, indem er Andrew Puzder, Chef einer Fast Food Kette und bekennender Ablehner des Mindestlohns zum Arbeitsminister macht.
Bedeutet also, dass die Leute, die Trump ins Weiße Haus gewählt haben, am Ende die Verlierer von Trumps Politik sein werden.



poiu schrieb:


> Das war auch der beste Spruch zu dem Thema, wenn Trump wegen " make Amerika great again" ein Populist ist weil er nicht sagt wie, dann ist Merkel auch eine Populistin.



Na ja, Merkel hat ja was gemacht. Sie hat mit Erdogan verhandelt und erreicht, dass der keine Flüchtlinge mehr nach Europa durchlässt.
Dafür zahlt die EU 6,5 Milliarden Euro.
Ob das Geld auch tatsächlich den Flüchtlingen zu Gute kommt oder ob Erdogan dafür was abzweigt, weiß niemand.
Aber genau deswegen kann Erdogan jetzt die Politik machen, die er macht, denn er weiß, dass sich die EU nicht einmischen wird.

Und was Trump in den nächsten 4 Jahren so alles kaputt machen wird, wird sich zeigen, wenn die Russen tatsächlich mehr machen wollen als nur die Krim annektieren.
In den Baltischen Ländern leben eine Menge Russen. Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn die plötzlich aufschreien und Moskau um Hilfe bitte, weil ja ihre Minderheitenrecht auf einmal in Gefahr sind.


----------



## Alreech (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv demokratischer Wahnsinn, wenn man es sich immer wieder anders überlegt und wieder neue Gesetze erlässt, die die alten obsolet machen, ja teils sogar ad absurdum führen. Wir reden hier von 180°-Kehrtwenden im jährlichen Abstand! Entweder man hat eine politische Linie und bleibt dabei, oder man spielt den Wendehals. Letzteres scheint hierzulande sehr beliebt zu sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach dem Tsunami mit 19 000 Toten war die Gelegenheit einfach zu günstig um sie nicht für den Atomausstieg zu nutzen.
Irgendwie muß man ja aus so einer Katastrophe Profit schlagen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Demokratie bedeutet auch Teilhabe durch Teilnahme. Wer seine Rechte verschenkt, weil er der irrigen Annahme ist, dass er alleine eh nichts verändern kann, braucht sich jedenfalls nicht beschweren. 
Andererseits ist eine indirekte Demokratie durch ein Parteiensystem, welches gleichzeitig Restriktionen unterliegt, immer auch eine teilweise beschnittene Demokratie, da Parteien (im Übrigen genauso wie Vereine, Lobbys und andere politischen Organisationstypen) den Nachteil haben, dass sie bereits im Vorfeld eine Konsensbildung und Richtungsbindung bedingen, mit denen der Wähler sich evtl. aber überhaupt nicht identifizieren muss. 
Wir haben ein Parteienwahlsystem und alle politisch "etablierten" Parteien dieses Landes haben insgesamt gerade mal knapp über *1 Mio. Mitglieder*. Thats all. Aber *die* bestimmen hierzulande was abgeht. 

Wer also tatsächlich Mitsprache haben und seine eigenen Ziele durchgesetzt sehen will, sollte und müsste sich dafür eine ihm im Großen und Ganzen genehme Partei suchen, da eintreten und dann den politischen Alltag mitbestimmen. Aber wer tut das schon? Die meisten sind doch viel zu bequem und engagieren sich überhaupt nicht, oder denken, dass die Mitzeichnung einer oder mehrerer Petitionen im Jahr bereits den gesamten Anspruch politischer Mitbestimmung erfüllt. 

Zurecht empfinden sie sich dann als missbrauchtes Stimmvieh. Aber die Schuld haben ja eh immer "die anderen".


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



DeadPresident schrieb:


> Die Menschen werden durch die Staats und Konzernmedien gelenkt und manipuliert und dann sollen sie wählen.
> Das war auch in der DDR Demokratie.



Sorry, aber was für ein dämlicher Vergleich.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



DeadPresident schrieb:


> Die Menschen werden durch die Staats und Konzernmedien gelenkt und manipuliert und dann sollen sie wählen.
> Das war auch in der DDR Demokratie.



In der DDR hat der Staat die Kontrolle gehabt.
In der BRD hat das Kapital die Kontrolle.


----------



## Rwk (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Kann dir verraten, wie ich zu so einer Aussage komme.
Meiner Meinung nach, würde man in einer Demokratie regelmäßige Volksabstimmungen durchführen.
Wurdest du etwa gefragt, ob du aus der Kernkraft austeigen willst ?
Wurdest du gefragt, ob du eine Autobahn Maut willst ?
Wurdest du gefragt, ob du mit unkontrollierter, unbegrenzter Einwanderung einverstanden bist ?
Wurdest du zu Gesetzesänderungen befragt ?
Hat man dir irgendwelche Vor- und Nachteile dieser Entscheidungen dargelegt ?
Wann wurde überhaupt mal um deine Meinung gebeten ?

In 33 Jahren Lebenszeit hatte ich genau 1 Volksentscheid im Briefkasten, als es darum ging ob eine neue Straßenbahnlinie gebaut werden soll...wirklich sehr gnädig, zu Tränen war ich gerührt - machtbesoffen und voller Tatendrang, endlich in diesem Land was bewegen zu dürfen ! 
Das Volk ist in Augen der Regierung wohl einfach zu dumm, um an wichtigen Entscheidungen teilzuhaben...
Was ist denn daran demokratisch, wenn finanzorientierte Sesselpupser einfach über jeden Bürger ungefragt hinweg entscheiden ?
Sind wir technologisch etwa nicht in der Lage solche Abstimmungen durchzuführen ?

Du musst ja hochzufrieden mit der beispiellosen Demokratie und den Zuständen in unserem Land sein, wenn du mir so eine dämliche Frage stellen musst, Leob12...nichts für ungut !


----------



## BernardSheyan (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Was wir hier in Deutschland haben ist alles, nur eben keine Demokratie.
Demokratie bedeutet per Definition:
Politisches System bei dem Macht und Regierung vom Volk ausgeht.

Das ist hier nicht der Fall. 
Hier wetteifern die Parteien nur darum ihren eigenen Lebensstandard und ihre eigenen Vorstellungen auf Kosten des Volks zu erhalten. Dazu werden, anstatt mal zu sparen, ständig neue Steuern und Abgaben erfunden bzw. erhöht und neue Möglichkeiten gesucht, das eigene Volk zu gängeln, zu kontrollieren und zu bevormunden. Alternativen gibt es entweder keine, oder sie werden von Haus aus nicht zuletzt von der Presse diffamiert und schlecht geredet.
Schauen wir uns doch einfach nur mal das Lieblingshasskind der Politik an, dass an allem schuld ist: Das Auto.
Man braucht es, weil die öffentlichen Verkehrsmitttel ein blanker Witz sind, jedoch von Arbeitgeber und Politik maximale Flexibilität vom Arbeitnehmer gefordert werden. Was zahlt man denn so als Autofahrer?
Da wäre zum Einen die KFZ-Steuer, weswegen auch die Einfahrt in gewisse Umweltzonen nicht gestattet ist, und das obwohl diese Maßnahme erwiesenermaßen keinerlei Effekt hat. Das kommt einer Enteignung gleich. Sicher werden aktuelle "saubere" Modelle steuerlich gefördert. Im Klartext bedeutet das: Wer sowieso schon viel Geld hat um sich ständig das Neueste zu kaufen wird belohnt. Wem von seinem mickrigen Lohn nicht mehr genug übrig bleibt nach allen steuerlichen Belastungen und Abgaben, nun der bekommt die Knute zwischen die Augen. Oder der Treibstoff. Dass eine Mehrfachbesteuerung verboten ist, scheint da in der Regierung niemand zu jucken. Wir zahlen Mineralölsteuer, Ökosteuer und Mehrwertsteuer auf ein und das selbe Produkt. Eine Dreifachbesteuerung. 

Und so lässt sich das hier in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland beliebig fortsetzen. Wundert es also wirklich, dass so Mancher die Schnauze voll hat von diese angeblichen Demokratie? Wo für Jeden und Alles Geld da ist, Rettungsschirm für Banken, Megakredite und Geschenke für bankrotte Staaten, aber eben Nichts fürs eigene Volk? Wo man jeden Monat zwangsweise Rentenabgaben zahlt nur um zu hören, dass man selber vorsorgen soll, weil man ja später sowieso nicht mal das bekommt, was man zum Leben braucht? Wo man für Kredite Zinsen zahlt, dass einem die Augen tropfen, für eigene Spareinlagen jedoch Nichts bekommt? Wundert einen das wirklich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher von der anderen Seite. Der Bürger informiert sich einfach viel zu wenig und nutzt seine Möglichkeiten um aktiv an der Veränderung von Deutschland mitzuwirken so gut wie überhauptnicht.


Ja und wenn sich der Bürger informiert, sieht er ja auch erst, wie schlimm das alles um ihn herum wirklich ist und was für einen Käse die ganzen Parteien so verbrechen...

Und das führt dann am Ende noch mehr dazu, dass man kein Kreuzchen macht, weil man keine Hoffnung hat, dass es besser werden könnte...

Wen willst denn noch wählen?! 
SPD hat ziemlich üble 'Niedriglohn' Veränderungen verbrochen, bei der CDU schaut es nicht viel besser aus...
Und alles was die in letzter Zeit machen ist Deutschland zu verraten (TTIP, CETA!) oder die Überwachung der Bevölkerung zu erhöhen -> DDR Reloaded oder schlimmeres...

Die Grünen?! 
Dazu sei nochmal auf das Eintrittsformular Grüne NRW (AFAIR) verwiesen, die bei Geschlecht 'Weiblich' und 'sonstige' haben. Da bleibt einem nur die Spucke weg...
Geht also in Richtung (Geschlechts) Rassisten und ähnlichem Mist...

Was bleibt da noch?!
Die Alternative für Deutschland? Die Linke?? Oder dann doch lieber die Partei?!
Zumal das, was der Martin da in EU abgezogen hat, schon äußerst vorbildlich ist, für Politiker...


----------



## Kusanar (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Wundert einen das wirklich?



Nö...

Anscheinend muss es erst wieder Knallen,
bevor so einige hier im Staate rallen,
dass es so nicht weitergehen kann,
mit der Ausbeutung des "kleinen Mann".

Sozial sein will der Staat,
und streut doch die Zwietrachtssaat
denn reicher werden nur Reiche,
mit Waffenverkäufen an die Scheiche.

Derweil in Aleppo und anderen Orten
geht's fleißig weiter mit dem Morden.
Und ich frage mich inzwischen:
an wem will man 2017 seine blutigen Hände abwischen?

Es lässt sich leicht ein Vorwand finden
für das Wählervolkerblinden.
Doch in einem festgefahrenen System
scheint demokratisch nichts zu gehen.

Nur das Geld scheint zu regieren,
nichts anderes will mehr interessieren.
Lobbyarbeit, Bankenpleite und Staatsbankrott,
dort gibt's Staatshilfe, für uns nur Alltagstrott.

So überrascht es dann auch nicht,
wenn sich der Wähler nichts verspricht
vom sonntäglichen Gang zur Wahl.
Die Politik? Sie ist 'ne Qual.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Nordkorea?



Welche "Demokratie" hat es nötig, seine Bevölkerung grundlos auszuspionieren und unnötig zu überwachen?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Kann dir verraten, wie ich zu so einer Aussage komme.
> Meiner Meinung nach, würde man in einer Demokratie regelmäßige Volksabstimmungen durchführen.
> Wurdest du etwa gefragt, ob du aus der Kernkraft austeigen willst ?
> Wurdest du gefragt, ob du eine Autobahn Maut willst ?
> ...


Immer diese Volksabstimmungen. Bist du etwa derart umfassend zu allen Themen informiert, um da eine Entscheidung zu treffen? Dann musst du ja fast ein Universalgenie sein. 
Ja, die große Masse kann keine Entscheidungen treffen, da sie schlicht uninformiert ist. Ist nunmal so. 

Und du lebst also in Nordkorea, denn dort hast du keine Demokratie. 
Hier kannst du sehr wohl entscheiden, aber das verstehst du anscheinend nicht. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Welche "Demokratie" hat es nötig, seine Bevölkerung grundlos auszuspionieren und unnötig zu überwachen?


Ach so, in einer Demokratie darf es sowas also nicht geben? Das wäre mir neu dass die Demokratie Idee Überwachung etc ausschließen soll.
Ganz ehrlich, DDR reloaded? Hast du die DDR erlebt?


----------



## BernardSheyan (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Immer diese Volksabstimmungen.



Ja, wäre auch total blöd, das dumme, desinformierte Volk zu fragen. Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn wir mitentscheiden dürften? Also wirklich.....!


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Ja, wäre auch total blöd, das dumme, desinformierte Volk zu fragen. Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn wir mitentscheiden dürften? Also wirklich.....!



Wo willst du denn den Strich ziehen was vors Volk kommen soll und was nicht?
Soll alles was in der Regierung entschieden wird zuerst vom Volk bestätigt werden?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Ja, wäre auch total blöd, das dumme, desinformierte Volk zu fragen. Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn wir mitentscheiden dürften? Also wirklich.....!


Gut dass du genau diese Passage heraussuchst und zitierst. 
Kennst du dich bei TTIP/CETA/Gentechnik/Atomkraft/Maut/diverse Gesetzesänderungen etwa gut genug aus, um hier eine Entscheidung zu treffen? Natürlich wirst du jetzt ja sagen. 
Der Großteil des Volkes informiert sich aber nicht eingehend genug mit den Themen, sondern lassen sich durch irgendwelche Schlagwörter (Chlorhähnchen etc) ganz leicht beeinflussen und treffen eine emotionale Entscheidung, anstatt die Fakten zu analysieren und selbst zu einem reflektierten Urteil zu kommen.
Du kannst mit entscheiden. Lies dir die Parteiprogramme durch, hast du sicher schon gemacht oder? Und dann wähle die Partei, die deine Interessen/Ansichten am besten vertritt. Und was glaubst du, wie viele wirklich die Programme sämtlicher Parteien gelesen haben? Kaum jemand.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Kann dir verraten, wie ich zu so einer Aussage komme.
> Meiner Meinung nach, würde man in einer Demokratie regelmäßige Volksabstimmungen durchführen.
> Wurdest du etwa gefragt, ob du aus der Kernkraft austeigen willst ?
> Wurdest du gefragt, ob du eine Autobahn Maut willst ?
> ...



Du lebst in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie.
Diese wählt ihre Vertreter, um eben selbst nicht mehr Volksabstimmungen durchführen zu müssen. Dafür sind ja die Vertreter da, die das im Parlament machen.
Und wenn dir das nicht passt, was dein Vertreter im Parlament macht, wählst du ihn das nächste Mal eben nicht mehr. Ganz einfach.
Die Leute müssten sich endlich mal trauen, die Leute zu wählen, die auch für sie Politik machen.
Nur wählen sie ständig Politiker, die gegen sie Politik machen und das dann als alternatvlos darstellen. 
Alternativlos ist totaler Quatsch. Es gibt immer eine Alternative.
Nur sind Rechtspopulisten nun mal keine Alternative, da sie keine andere Politik machen wollen.


----------



## BernardSheyan (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gut dass du genau diese Passage heraussuchst und zitierst.
> Kennst du dich bei TTIP/CETA/Gentechnik/Atomkraft/Maut/diverse Gesetzesänderungen etwa gut genug aus, um hier eine Entscheidung zu treffen?



Lass dich doch einfach entmündigen und einen gesetzlichen Vormund bestellen, dann brauchst du gar nichts mehr entscheiden.

Dein Irrglaube, dass nur und ausschließlich die Politiker entscheiden können, weil die ja informiert sind, ist an Naivität nicht mehr zu überbieten. Wie viel Ahnung von der Materie haben denn die Herren und Damen abgeordneten? Wieviel die Regierung? Das sind ja dann, deiner Ansicht nach, alles Universalgenies die den Durchblickerlehrgang hinter sich haben.
Gegenfrage: Wie oft sind wir denn schon von diesen Politikerentscheidungen verarscht worden? Und wie oft müssen wir noch verarscht werden, bis es Leute wie du mal einsehen?


----------



## Kusanar (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du lebst in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie.
> Diese wählt ihre Vertreter, um eben selbst nicht mehr Volksabstimmungen durchführen zu müssen. Dafür sind ja die Vertreter da, die das im Parlament machen.
> Und wenn dir das nicht passt, was dein Vertreter im Parlament macht, wählst du ihn das nächste Mal eben nicht mehr. Ganz einfach.
> Die Leute müssten sich endlich mal trauen, die Leute zu wählen, die auch für sie Politik machen.
> ...



Und du lebst in einer Phantasiewelt. Sorry dass ich dir das so hart an die Backe klatschen muss. Wähle doch eine der anderen Parteien, wirst sehen was sich ändert... nämlich nichts! Es wird vielleicht insignifikante kleinere Änderungen geben, sollte eine andere Partei mal die absolute Mehrheit halten, aber an diesem ganzen korrupten System an sich wird sich deswegen nichts ändern.

Die Lobbyarbeit wird weitergehen wie bisher.
Die "Steueroptimierungen" der Firmen werden weitergehen wie bisher.
Die Pfründe der Reichen werden gesichert wie bisher.
In die Banken wird Geld gepumpt wie bisher.
Der einfache Bürger wird gemolken wie bisher.

Und an diesem System wird auch die AfD nicht rütteln. Das garantiere ich dir...

Sieh' es doch endlich ein, es gibt KEINE ALTERNATIVE! Selbst Angie trichtert dir das öfter mal ein, wenn du nur gewillt bist, zuzuhören. Du kannst dich maximal zwischen Pest oder Cholera entscheiden. Das System selbst ist (für die da oben) ALTERNATIVLOS.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Dein Irrglaube, dass nur und ausschließlich die Politiker entscheiden können, weil die ja informiert sind, ist an Naivität nicht mehr zu überbieten.



Die wenigsten Fragen lassen sich mit schlichtem Ja/Nein beantworten.


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie oft sind wir denn schon von diesen Politikerentscheidungen verarscht worden?



Was wären das für Entscheidungen?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

So, ich mach mir jetzt mal die Mühe und gehe näher darauf ein, auch wenn da vermutlich nichts zurückkommen wird. 



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Lass dich doch einfach entmündigen und einen gesetzlichen Vormund bestellen, dann brauchst du gar nichts mehr entscheiden.


Anstatt sachlich zu bleiben wirst du gleich persönlich und kommst mit irgendwelchen abstrusen Schlüssen. Typisch, damit versucht man eine Diskussion gleich zu sabotieren. Das machen die Rechtspopulisten nicht anders. 
Beantworte doch einfach meine Frage, lesen kannst du ja wohl.
Kennst du dich bei TTIP/CETA/Gentechnik/Atomkraft/Maut/diverse Gesetzesänderungen etwa gut genug aus, um hier eine Entscheidung zu treffen während du dir sämtlicher Folgen und Auswirkungen bewusst bist? 
Oder willst wieder mit einer untergriffigen Attacke kontern weil dir sonst nichts einfällt?



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Dein Irrglaube, dass nur und ausschließlich die Politiker entscheiden können, weil die ja informiert sind, ist an Naivität nicht mehr zu überbieten.


Wo habe ich das geschrieben. Zeig es mir bitte. 
Aber auch hier, maximal ein persönlicher Angriff. Inhaltlich gibt es nichts zu holen. 


BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Wie viel Ahnung von der Materie haben denn die Herren und Damen abgeordneten? Wieviel die Regierung? Das sind ja dann, deiner Ansicht nach, alles Universalgenies die den Durchblickerlehrgang hinter sich haben.


Und wieder. Anstatt konkret zu werden kommen nur Fragen, die nicht zu beantworten sind. Eigentlich clever, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. 
Ich stelle dir eine einfache Frage, die du im Prinzip mit Ja/Nein beantworten kannst, aber du bist dessen nicht mächtig. 
Regierung und Politiker lesen zumindest die Gesetzestexte durch, hier werden Fachleute konsultiert, und die Opposition prüft das auch nach, meist mit Hilfe von anderen Experten. Stimmt, da hat der stinknormale Bürger sicher mehr Ahnung von der Materie, besonders wenn man sich dann über die fiesen AGBs aufregt, die man nicht versteht. Und dann soll man über so Dinge wie Euro, EU-Austritt oder Bankenhilfe abstimmen? 
Und auch zum Schluss wirst du wieder untergriffig. Soll ich sagen dass das typisch wäre? 
Mir sind solche Untergriffe auf der persönlichen Ebene vollkommen egal, mir geht es rein darum zu zeigen, wie deine Diskussionsstrategie aussieht. 


BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie oft sind wir denn schon von diesen Politikerentscheidungen verarscht worden? Und wie oft müssen wir noch verarscht werden, bis es Leute wie du mal einsehen?


Du erwartest von mir deine Gegenfrage zu beantworten, was auch noch einen Beweis dafür impliziert den ich quasi schuldig bin, während du nicht einmal meine einfache Frage beantwortet hast? 
Guter Witz, weitermachen. 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Und du lebst in einer Phantasiewelt. Sorry dass ich dir das so hart an die Backe klatschen muss. Wähle doch eine der anderen Parteien, wirst sehen was sich ändert... nämlich nichts! Es wird vielleicht insignifikante kleinere Änderungen geben, sollte eine andere Partei mal die absolute Mehrheit halten, aber an diesem ganzen korrupten System an sich wird sich deswegen nichts ändern.


Gar kein Gedicht mehr? Schade. 
Demokratie ist ein Prozess, der sich stetig entwickelt. Man kann nicht alles über Nacht umdrehen, so wie es du anscheinend gerne hättest. Die derzeitige Situation ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt. 



> Die Lobbyarbeit wird weitergehen wie bisher.


Lobbyarbeit ist also per se negativ?


> Die "Steueroptimierungen" der Firmen werden weitergehen wie bisher.


Da kann man nur gegensteuern, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen, das kannst nicht Deutschland alleine vorwerfen. 


> Die Pfründe der Reichen werden gesichert wie bisher.


Das liegt zum Teil auch einfach an unserem Wirtschaftssystem. Aber dass das immer so sein muss, stimmt auch nicht. 


> In die Banken wird Geld gepumpt wie bisher.


Wäre ja interessant zu sehen was passiert, wenn eine große Bank in Europa zusammenbricht, oder? Kennst du die Folgen? 


> Der einfache Bürger wird gemolken wie bisher.


Dem geht es ja auch wahrlich fürchterlich in Deutschland. 
Es hört sich ja fast so an, als ob es nirgends auf der Welt schlimmer wäre als in Deutschland. 



> Und an diesem System wird auch die AfD nicht rütteln. Das garantiere ich dir...


Nein, weil sie für das System stehen, hat er doch schon mehrmals gesagt. 



> Sieh' es doch endlich ein, es gibt KEINE ALTERNATIVE! Selbst Angie trichtert dir das öfter mal ein, wenn du nur gewillt bist, zuzuhören. Du kannst dich maximal zwischen Pest oder Cholera entscheiden. Das System selbst ist (für die da oben) ALTERNATIVLOS.


Die Demokratie ist nicht alternativlos, es gibt zahlreiche weitere politische Systeme, nur lautet die Frage, ob diese besser sind als eine parlamentarische Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Und du lebst in einer Phantasiewelt. Sorry dass ich dir das so hart an die Backe klatschen muss. Wähle doch eine der anderen Parteien, wirst sehen was sich ändert... nämlich nichts! Es wird vielleicht insignifikante kleinere Änderungen geben, sollte eine andere Partei mal die absolute Mehrheit halten, aber an diesem ganzen korrupten System an sich wird sich deswegen nichts ändern.



Tja, dann wird es eben Zeit, dass sich die Menschen mal aufmachen und aktiv werden.
Wenn es grundsätzlich was falsch läuft und man nur noch den Zugführer aussuchen kann, aber nicht mehr die Richtung, muss man sich eben bemühen, dass man wieder eine richtung auswählen kann.
der globalisierte Kapitalismus hat gezeigt, dass er nicht in der Lage ist, die Probleme der Welt zu lösen -- eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Ergo muss man mal den Mut haben, ein anderes Wirtschaftssystem auszuprobieren, in dem der Mensch und der Planet im Mittelpunkt steht und nicht das Kapital.

Die Deutsche Bank steht ja praktisch vor dem Ruin. Ich bin mal sehr neugierig darauf, wie lange es dauert, bis der Staat eingreift, um die Bank zu stützen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wäre ja interessant zu sehen was passiert, wenn eine große Bank in Europa zusammenbricht, oder? Kennst du die Folgen?



Konnte man ja gut an Lehman Brothers sehen.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Gar kein Gedicht mehr? Schade.
> Demokratie ist ein Prozess, der sich stetig entwickelt. Man kann nicht alles über Nacht umdrehen, so wie es du anscheinend gerne hättest. Die derzeitige Situation ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt.



Och, ich will hier keine Revolution anzetteln, keine Angst  Aber es wäre schön, wenn halt mal von "Oben" Bewegung in die Sache reinkommt, statt immer nur das gleiche "Wir schaffen das"-Mantra...




Leob12 schrieb:


> Lobbyarbeit ist also per se negativ?



So wie sie momentan funktioniert (also der kapitalistische Ansatz mit schönen Posten nach der Politkarriere, auf denen man sich ausruhen kann, und halb- bis vollillegalen Spendenzuwendenung? Ja.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Wäre ja interessant zu sehen was passiert, wenn eine große Bank in Europa zusammenbricht, oder? Kennst du die Folgen?



Wäre aber auch schön, wenn man für das Geld, dass WIR (da wir ja anscheinend der Staat sind) auch dann von denen Banken entsprechend was retour bekommen dafür, oder nicht? Wenn du gerne Geld verschenkst ohne Gegenleistung, gebe ich dir gerne meine Kontonummer 


Und bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch: Ich lehne nicht das demokratische System per se ab. Ich habe nichts gegen eine Demokratie, auch eine parlamentarische Demokratie ist mir recht. Nur nicht mit den momentan gesetzten Prioritäten und Parametern.


----------



## OField (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Ja, wäre auch total blöd, das dumme, desinformierte Volk zu fragen. Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn wir mitentscheiden dürften? Also wirklich.....!



Man kann davon ausgehen, dass in der Tat 90% des Volks dumm/  desinformiert sind bzw. keine Ahnung von der Materie haben oder sich möglichen Auswirkungen der Wahl nicht bewusst sind... andererseits trifft das auch auf die Politiker zu


----------



## BernardSheyan (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Leob, liest du eigentlich auch was du postest oder schreibst du blind und lässt dich dann davon überraschen, was dasteht?

Wenn du dich hinstellst und behauptest, dass das Volk, also wir, und auch du, nicht genug weiß um Entscheidungen per Volksentscheid treffen zu können, dann bist du zum Einen schon entmündigt und zum Anderen ist deine Äußerung so zu verstehen, dass nur die Politiker in der Lage sind zu entscheiden.

Das hat auch nichts mit persönlichem Angriff zu tun, auch wenn du das gerne so hinstellen möchtest, weil dir sonst anscheinend nichts dazu einfällt, sondern es ist schlicht das Ergebnis dessen, was du selber schreibst.

Wenn du dich nicht mehr dazu äußern kannst oder willst, sondern dich dazu versteigst die Posts deiner Mitdiskutanten zu verunglimpfen und ins schlechte Licht zu rücken um besser dazustehen, dann tust du mir ehrlich gesagt leid. Aber solche Menschen gibt es leider in jedem Forum.


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2016)

*Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Leob, liest du eigentlich auch was du postest oder schreibst du blind und lässt dich dann davon überraschen, was dasteht?
> 
> Wenn du dich hinstellst und behauptest, dass das Volk, also wir, und auch du, nicht genug weiß um Entscheidungen per Volksentscheid treffen zu können, dann bist du zum Einen schon entmündigt und zum Anderen ist deine Äußerung so zu verstehen, dass nur die Politiker in der Lage sind zu entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Post hast du dir jetzt aber mit einer Schrotflinte selbst ins Bein geschossen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Volksentscheide, der Heilige Gral jener Menschen die die parlamentarische Demokratie entweder nicht verstanden haben oder wollen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



taks schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn den Strich ziehen was vors Volk kommen soll und was nicht?
> Soll alles was in der Regierung entschieden wird zuerst vom Volk bestätigt werden?


Eigentlich ja, man will doch was "für" das Volk machen oder nicht?  Das Problem wären die Kosten für alle Abstimmungen die dann schliesslich von den Steuern bezahlt werden müssen und dafür hat man kein Geld oder will es nicht haben. Das andere Problem wäre die Zeit, es würe sehr lange dauern bis etwas neues entscheiden und umgesetzt wäre, noch länger als jetzt schon. Gebe dir deswegen Recht, man kann nicht alles vor das Volk bringen um es entscheiden zu lassen.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Nö...
> 
> Anscheinend muss es erst wieder Knallen,
> bevor so einige hier im Staate rallen,
> ...


Sehr gut zusammengetragen  



OField schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass in der Tat 90% des Volks dumm/  desinformiert sind bzw. keine Ahnung von der Materie haben oder sich möglichen Auswirkungen der Wahl nicht bewusst sind... andererseits trifft das auch auf die Politiker zu



Ähm... spätestens bevor man zur Wahl geht sich informieren wofür man eigentlich abstimmt, oder ist das zu schwer?


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ähm... spätestens bevor man zur Wahl geht sich informieren wofür man eigentlich abstimmt, oder ist das zu schwer?



So und das willst du genau wie sicherstellen?

Was da für ein Stuss herauskommt hat man ja in England gesehen...


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wovon haben sich viele Leute lenken lassen? Von dem angeblichen Millionenbetrag, den England wöchentlich an die EU überweist. Das Geld wird ja stattdessen für Bildung usw verwendet. Blöd nur, dass Johnson diese Zahl im nachhinein selbst als nicht richtig bezeichnet hat. 
Soviel also zum schlauen Bolk, das solche Entscheidungen aufgrund sachlicher Analyse der Fakten trifft, und nicht emotional.
Man sieht ja auch wie gut sich die Leute informieren was die AfD betrifft. Man sieht sie als Partei des kleinen Mannes, aber genau das ist sie nicht. Aber die Leute machen sich halt nicht die Mühe irgendwas zu recherchieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ähm... spätestens bevor man zur Wahl geht sich informieren wofür man eigentlich abstimmt, oder ist das zu schwer?



Kennst du das Parteiprogramm der Parteien, die beim letzen Mal für den Bundestag kandidiert haben?
Also, ich nicht.
Nicht mal Merkel weiß, was die CDU eigentlich genau will -- also nach dem Parteiprogramm.
Ich hab das Parteiprogramm der Afd gelesen, weil mich das interessiert hat und bin da eben über eine Menge Punkte gestolpert, die ich so gar nicht gut finden kann -- neben den Punkten, die immer an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden versteht sich.
Ebenso habe ich mal das Parteiprogramm der Linken überflogen. Auch da stehen interessante Sachen drin, die aber hier und da nicht umsetzbar sein werden. Aber immerhin.
Was bei den Grünen, der SPD und der CDU drin stehen, weiß ich nicht. Die FDP interessiert mich nicht und die anderen Parteien sind leider zu klein als dass sie Einfluss hätten.
Wobei ich die 5% Hürde sowieso suspekt finde. Da wählt man eine Partei, von der man weiß, dass sie sowieso nicht ins Parlament kommen wird. Man könnte das mit dem Wählen auch gleich vergessen.
Da sollte auf jeden Fall noch mal gerüttelt werden.


----------



## Kindercola (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wieso sollte an der 5% Hürde gerüttelt werden? Wenn man diese komplett wegfallen lassen würde. Dann hätten z.B. diese Kleinstparteien zwar einen Sitz im Bundestag, aber Einfluss auf irgendwas werden Sie auch nicht nehmen können. Natürlich würden dann  Interessen vertreten werden die sonst einfach "unterm Tisch fallen" würden, aber wie eben kurz beschrieben bringt es schlicht nichts.

Ich kenne keinen aus meinen Bekanntenkreis die sich ein Wahlprogramm durchlesen. Vielleicht die kleinen "Info-Flyer" , aber das reicht auch nicht um sich eine ordentliche Meinung zu bilden. 
Gut und gerne gehöre ich auch zu den 90% der Bevölkerung der von vielen Sachen die entschieden werden nicht die kleinste Ahnung hat. Deswegen sehe ich -> inzwischen <- Volksabstimmungen auch als so lala an. Da wird soviel ausm Bauch raus entschieden, da die meisten Leute a) kein Interesse haben sich erst mühsam nötige Info´s zu suchen b) die Kosten einfach explodieren würden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Na ja. Aktuell ist es so, dass Millionen von Wählerzettel nichts wert sind, weil die Partei, die gewählt wurde, keine Chance hat, in den Bundestag zu ziehen.
Wobei das perfekte System gibt es sowieso nicht. 
Stehst du bei einer Partei ganz oben auf der Wählerliste und du weißt, dass sie den Einzug in den Bundestag grundsätzlich schaffen wird, kann es dir letztendlich egal sein, was du in deinem Wahlkreis machst oder ob du dich für das interessierst, was die Leute dort wollen. Du kommst so oder so rein.
Genauso die Vetternwirtschaft in der Politik. Kriechst du nur tief genug in den Hintern der Führungsriege -- die ihrerseits auch schon im Enddarm der vorherigen war -- kriegst du einen Posten bei einer möglichen Regierungsbeteiligung. Völlig irrelevant, ob du davon Ahnung hast oder nicht.
Ich wünsche mir die Abschaffung der Berufspolitiker. Die Zeit im Bundestag sollte begrenzt werden. Lobbyismus transparenter gestallten werden.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Irgendwo musst du aber eine Grenze setzen, sonst blockieren irgendwelche Kleinparteien Sitze und eine Lösungsfindung ist noch schwieriger.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Begrenzte Demokratie? Freie soziale Diktatur? Wie sollen wir das denn dann nennen?


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wo willst du die Grenze setzen? 1% oder jeder der Stimmen bekommt einfach einen Sitz?


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Irgendwo musst du aber eine Grenze setzen, sonst blockieren irgendwelche Kleinparteien Sitze und eine Lösungsfindung ist noch schwieriger.



Wieso?
Guck dir doch die große Koalition an.
Die Opposition ist doch nur noch mit einer Lupe zu entdecken.
Und ich rede ja auch von Stimmen, die erreicht werden müssen, damit man einen Abgeordneten Sitz hat.
Wie viele Listenplätze hat die Union denn? Das richtet sich doch nach der Anzahl der Wähler auf die Partei.
Wie viele Wähler hätte denn z.B. die Bierwurstpartei? Sicher nicht genug für einen Abgeordnetensitz, denn diese Anzahl ist ja begrenzt.


----------



## BernardSheyan (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Da muss ich Leob allerdings recht geben. die 5%-Klausel hat schon ihre Richtigkeit. In der Weimarer Republik hatten wir diese Klausel nicht,  Italien hat auch nur eine faktische Sperrklausel (und keine vom Gesetz festgelegte)


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Naja, generell könnte man mal eine "Höchstverweildauer" im Bundestag einführen,

damit kontinuierrlich neues frisches Blut reinkommt,

auch wenn das für den Steuerzahler teurer wird


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Der Nachteil davon ist halt dass man so auch gute Politiker verlieren wird.
Man sieht ja bei vielen großen Parteien dass da eher "wenig" nachkommt. Das mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass die alten Parteimitglieder zu viel Einfluss haben, aber ich sehe nicht wie man diesen Einfluss mittels begrenzter Verweildauer im Bundestag begrenzen könnte. 
Man kann natürlich darüber disktuieren und so etwas funktioniert ja, sah man auch in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil davon ist halt dass man so auch gute Politiker verlieren wird.



Kennst du einen guten Politiker?`
Mir fällt auf Anhieb keiner ein.
Und wenn ich länger nachdenke, noch weniger.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du einen guten Politiker?`
> Mir fällt auf Anhieb keiner ein.
> Und wenn ich länger nachdenke, noch weniger.


Konrad Adenauer fand ich ganz gut. Bismarck auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du das Parteiprogramm der Parteien, die beim letzen Mal für den Bundestag kandidiert haben?
> Also, ich nicht.
> Nicht mal Merkel weiß, was die CDU eigentlich genau will -- also nach dem Parteiprogramm.
> Ich hab das Parteiprogramm der Afd gelesen, weil mich das interessiert hat und bin da eben über eine Menge Punkte gestolpert, die ich so gar nicht gut finden kann -- neben den Punkten, die immer an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden versteht sich.
> ...



Da ich in der Schweiz lebe, Nein.  Und da ich hier sowieso nicht wählen darf für das meiste weil ich Ausländer bin, interessiert mich die Politik nicht so sehr wie diejenigen die Abstimmen dürfen. Trotzdem lese ich gerne öfters mal in der Zeitung nach wie die Abstimmungen verkaufen sind und das Ergebniss interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du einen guten Politiker?`
> Mir fällt auf Anhieb keiner ein.
> Und wenn ich länger nachdenke, noch weniger.


Es gibt genug Politiker die etwas weiterbringen, aber die hängen es nicht unbedingt an die große Glocke. 
Die EU bzw das Parlament zum Beispiel hat einige Verträge abgewiesen oder Verbesserungen erwirkt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Konrad Adenauer fand ich ganz gut. Bismarck auch.



Ich rede natürlich von aktuellen Politikern, die du jetzt in der Regierung oder Opposition siehst.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede natürlich von aktuellen Politikern, die du jetzt in der Regierung oder Opposition siehst.



Nimm doch einfach diesen Martin Schulz – Wikipedia 

Der hat sich bewährt in der Krise


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Komisch, dass die SPD immer mit Leuten aufwartet, die schon eine Wahl verloren haben.


----------



## Lotto (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nen Roman schreiben, aber ich fasse mich mal kurz:

je größer die Probleme des Landes werden und je weniger Lösungen die Politik präsentiert, desto größer wird die Unzufriedenheit der Leute mit dem politischen System.


----------



## Kaimikaze (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Trump hat ja nur deswegen gewonnen, weil er die großen Verlierer der Politik der letzen 20 Jahre angesprochen hat.
> Die waren sicher schon lange nicht mehr wählen und haben nun Trump gewählt. Deswegen hat er die Staaten gewonnen, die Clinton eigentlich sicher hatte.



Das stimmt nicht ganz, 2012 lag die Wahlbeteiligung bei 54,9 %, 2016 bei 55.3% (laut den offiziellen Angaben der Regierung).

http://www.fec.gov/pubrec/fe2012/federalelections2012.pdf (Bericht für 2016 wird derzeit geschrieben).

Obama hatte selbstverständlich bei den Schwarzen und Hispanics beste Chancen, aber auch viele Weiße haben ihn gewählt. Die großen Verlierer der letzten Jahrzehnte waren die (weißen) Arbeiter und die haben eigentlich traditionell die Demokraten gewählt, z.B. im Rust Belt. Allerdings haben acht Jahre Obama für diese Zielgruppe praktisch nichts verändert. Die hier hochgelobte Energiewende Obamas basiert auf Absprachen mit den Konzern-Giganten Amerikas, welche sich die Abgaben aus der Portokasse leisten konnten, während kleine Anbieter pleite gingen oder von den Großen geschluckt wurden. Die Arbeitslosenquote auf dem amerikanischen Energiesektor ist so hoch wie seit den Siebzigern nicht mehr. Auch die sehr gut gemeinte und auch notwendige Obamacare hat viele Medikamente und die freiwillige Versicherung besonders für Geringverdiener stark verteuert, usw.
Viele dieser Arbeiter setzen ihre Hoffnung auf Trump, so dass die Antwort auf die Frage "Wer zum Teufel war so dämlich Trump zum Wahlsieger zu machen" verblüffenderweise "Dieselben Wähler, welche Obama ins Amt gewählt haben" lautet. Sollte Trump und sein schwerreiches weißes Rentnerkabinett auch nur einen Finger für die Arbeiter rühren, wäre dies allerdings für mich ein Wunder.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Lotto schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nen Roman schreiben, aber ich fasse mich mal kurz:
> 
> je größer die Probleme des Landes werden und je weniger Lösungen die Politik präsentiert, desto größer wird die Unzufriedenheit der Leute mit dem politischen System.



Richtig, das hast du clever analysiert 

Im nächsten Jahr stehen wieder Bundestagswahlen an, warum wird denn

jetzt nicht mal das Thema der drohenden Altersarmut angegangen?

Wieso hat denn keiner den Mumm zu sagen, das es ohne gravierende Betragssatzerhöhungen nicht möglich sein wird,

den selben Lebensstandard zu halten?


----------



## Seeefe (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wie soll die Rente auch steigen, wenn der Niedriglohnsektor immer größer wird?

Man braucht in mehreren Bereichen mal wirklich größere Reformen, aber die werden Geld kosten und keins einbringen.


----------



## Lotto (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, das hast du clever analysiert
> 
> Im nächsten Jahr stehen wieder Bundestagswahlen an, warum wird denn
> 
> ...



Das ist halt wie mit dem Botschafter im Mittelalter. Der überbringt zwar nur die Nachricht an den Feind, wird dafür aber trotzdem nen Kopf kürzer gemacht.

Im Prinzip wird dies ja schon kommuniziert: man soll privat vorsorgen. Im Endeffekt heißt dies: wer gut verdient und das Geld beiseite legen kann wird auch im Alter gut leben. Wer jetzt schon kaum oder gar nix zurücklegen kann wird wahrscheinlich in Altersarmut abrutschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie soll die Rente auch steigen, wenn der Niedriglohnsektor immer größer wird?
> 
> Man braucht in mehreren Bereichen mal wirklich größere Reformen, aber die werden Geld kosten und keins einbringen.



Dann wäre es mal wirklich an der Zeit die Gelder gescheit einzusetzen und nicht sinnlos in aller Herren Länder zu verblasen wie auch Baukosten mal richtig berechnen lassen damit nicht immer ein vielfaches gezahlt werden muss für die Wünsche der Muppet Show.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wo werden denn Gelder in aller Herren Länder verblasen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> wie auch Baukosten mal richtig berechnen lassen damit nicht immer ein vielfaches gezahlt werden muss für die Wünsche der Muppet Show.



Das liegt an den Ausschreibungen, die der Staat machen muss.
Das günstigste Angebot bekommt den Zuschlag. Ganz gleich, wie das berechnet wurde und was am Ende tatsächlich für Kosten entstehen.
Ich würde eben nicht das günstigste Angebot nehmen sondern das seriöseste, auch wenns teurer berechnet ist, aber dann stimmen die Kalkulationen besser.
Andererseits könnte man auch Verträge abschließen, dass zusätzliche Kosten nicht vom Staat sondern vom Anbieter getragen werden müssen.
Das klappt aber leider nie, weil die Anbieter mit 50 Fachanwälten anrücken und der Staat seine Staatssekretäre schickt, die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.
Dann kommen eben Verträge bei raus wie die Sache mit der Drohne und den verrosteten Hubschraubern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> [Das liegt an den Ausschreibungen, die der Staat machen muss.
> Das günstigste Angebot bekommt den Zuschlag. Ganz gleich, wie das berechnet wurde und was am Ende tatsächlich für Kosten entstehen.
> Ich würde eben nicht das günstigste Angebot nehmen sondern das seriöseste, auch wenns teurer berechnet ist, aber dann stimmen die Kalkulationen besser./QUOTE]
> War mir durchaus geläufig und wie schon selbst erwähnt hast wäre es eben sinnvoll sich dann gegen die möglichen Finanzlöcher abzusichern. Vielleicht würden dann die Anbieter zu wirklichen Kosten zurückkehren.
> ...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Das Geld wurde aber im Prinzip nicht in Griechenaldb gepumpt sondern wurde dazu verwendet, um die Banken zu stützen, denn bei einem Zusammenbruch wären die Folgen unabsehbar gewesen. Sagt dir die Bank Lehman Brothers was?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Lebe ich unter einem Stein?  Es waren nur 2 Beispiele von 1000 und das gewisse Sachen nötig sind weise ich ja nicht von der Hand, nur kann man Geld nur einmalig ausgeben und was wäre schlimm daran den Gedanken  mit vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Europaweiten Ausschreibungen sind tatsächlich ein Problem. Da bekommen dann Firmen die Zuschläge, die nach Deutschem Standard für die Arbeiten gar nicht zulässig wären. Aber mein Gott, wird die Brücke eben doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Andererseits können so auch deutsche Firmen profitieren, die Medaille hat immer zwei Seiten.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Natürlich, zahlt am Ende ja nur der Steuerzahler.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> War mir durchaus geläufig und wie schon selbst erwähnt hast wäre es eben sinnvoll sich dann gegen die möglichen Finanzlöcher abzusichern. Vielleicht würden dann die Anbieter zu wirklichen Kosten zurückkehren.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das genau abläuft und wer welche Verträge macht und was eben drin steht, wenn es zu Verzögerungen kommt.
Ich hatte mal eine Doku über Öffentlich-private Partnerschaft gesehen und da war der öffentliche Bereich grundsätzlich der Verlierer.
Scheint also so zu sein, dass die eine Seite der Vertragspartner entweder komplett verblödet ist -- und sowas nicht mehr verhandeln sollten -- oder dass sie das extra so machen, damit sie später in diesen Firmen, mit denen sie verhandeln, einen Beratervertrag bekommen.
Korruption ist nun mal weit verbreitet -- wenn ich mir anschaue, was gerade in Brasilien abgeht.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Lotto schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt heißt dies: wer gut verdient und das Geld beiseite legen kann wird auch im Alter gut leben. Wer jetzt schon kaum oder gar nix zurücklegen kann wird wahrscheinlich in Altersarmut abrutschen.



Richtig,

also muss man jetzt die Regeln ändern,

entweder zahlen alle in die gesetzliche Rente ein,

oder wir lassen das, und eine "Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" wird zementiert

Ich bin mal gespannt was daraus wird, die Rentner von Morgen besitzen ein ziemlich hohes Stimmpotential


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das genau abläuft und wer welche Verträge macht und was eben drin steht, wenn es zu Verzögerungen kommt.
> Ich hatte mal eine Doku über Öffentlich-private Partnerschaft gesehen und da war der öffentliche Bereich grundsätzlich der Verlierer.
> Scheint also so zu sein, dass die eine Seite der Vertragspartner entweder komplett verblödet ist -- und sowas nicht mehr verhandeln sollten -- oder dass sie das extra so machen, damit sie später in diesen Firmen, mit denen sie verhandeln, einen Beratervertrag bekommen.
> Korruption ist nun mal weit verbreitet -- wenn ich mir anschaue, was gerade in Brasilien abgeht.


Wer weiß es schon was dort abläuft wenn man nicht gerade mit am Tisch sitzt, möglich wären natürlich auch Preisabsprachen die helfen sollen den Auftrag zu bekommen und so den Kuchen zu teilen. Vielleicht fließt sogar Bakshish um die Augen vom wesentlichen zu lenken?


----------



## Lotto (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> also muss man jetzt die Regeln ändern,
> 
> ...



Wenn alle einzahlen, also auch die Beamten, dann bekommen auch mehr eine Rente . Das löst das Problem leider nicht.
Folgendes könnte man machen:
- Die jetzigen Rentner müssen auch ihren Teil beitragen (d.h. jetzt schon Rentenkürzung, zumindest ab einer bestimmten Höhe).
- Es gibt eine Rentenobergrenze, egal wieviel man zu Lebzeiten verdient hat. Diese Leute werden ja trotzdem im Alter wie Gott in Frankreich leben, da sie genug Vermögen aufgebaut haben.
- Die Rente wird nach Rentendauer weniger, d.h. ein 100 Jähriger bekommt weniger als er noch mit 65 bekommen hat (bis zu einem gewissen Alter bleibt sie konstant, dann fällt sie bis auf max. einen Mindestsatz ab). Das wäre nur gerecht, denn immerhin hat derjenige deutlich mehr aus den Kassen entnommen als jemand der mit 75 stirbt.
- Frauen leben deutlich länger, könnte man auch berücksichtigen, meinetwegen dann irgendwie gegenrechnen mit der Anzahl gezeugter Kinder
-...

Es gibt soooo viel was man ändern kann. Aber es ändert sich einfach nix, und genau das ist das frustriende. Statt dessen wird einfach das Renteneintrittsalter erhöht, die Rente muss bald voll versteuert werden,... Das trifft dann alle gleichzeitig, aber vor allem diejenigen die eine geringe Rente bekommen. Denn derjenige mit hoher Rente kann selbst mit z.B. 500 Euro weniger gut auskommen, während das für jemanden mit geringer Rente unmöglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn alle einzahlen, also auch die Beamten, dann bekommen auch mehr eine Rente . Das löst das Problem leider nicht.



Natürlich tut es das.
Man müsste das System nur umkrempeln.
Bisher ist es so, dass ein Lohnempfänger mit 2000€ Brutto 20% Sozialabgaben hat. Sind also 400€.
Jemand mit 4000€ zahlt 800€, auch 20%.
Jemand, der 15.000€ verdient, zahlt aber keine 20% mehr, sondern nur die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze. Die deckelt das.
Man müsste also das System umkehren und eine Minimal und Maximal Rente einführen und die Grenze beim Einzahlen entsorgen.
Jeder, der Einkommen hat, egal ob aus Arbeit oder aus Kapital, zahlt 20% in die Sozialkassen ein.
Darüber hinaus muss das Einkommen durch Arbeit geringer besteuert werden als das Einkommen durch Kapital.

Machbar ist das schon, nur will niemand das in der Regierungskoalition ändern.
Lustig ist ja auch immer das Geschwafel von Steuersenkungen bei der Lohnsteuer, damit die gering Verdiener mehr Geld haben.
Die Gering Verdiener verdienen so wenig, die zahlen kaum Einkommenssteuer, die zahlen aber den vollen Preis in die Sozialsysteme.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Lohnsteuer senken? Schön, wie willst du das gegenfinanzieren?


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Angesichts des Verständnisses von Demokratie hier und das mittlerweile die Polizei der Politik den Rücken kehrt und das überdrüssige Geschwafel von sinkender Kriminalität etc. nicht mehr hören kann, wundert mich das nicht. Die Politik macht Politik komplett an der Realität vorbei. Das was hier abgeht, hat teilweise mit Demokratie gar nix mehr am Hut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Angesichts des Verständnisses von Demokratie hier und das mittlerweile die Polizei der Politik den Rücken kehrt und das überdrüssige Geschwafel von sinkender Kriminalität etc. nicht mehr hören kann, wundert mich das nicht.


Mitunter sind die einzigen Blaulichtfahrten  nicht zum Einsatzort sondern eher durch das Krisengebiet. Natürlich braucht man keinen Polizeistaat aber Polizisten dürfen auch nicht zu dem Hauklotz verkommen wegen unfähiger Politik.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ...und das überdrüssige Geschwafel von sinkender Kriminalität...


So ist das halt, wenn man eigene Wahrnehmung mit umfassender Betrachtung vergleicht. 
Bist Du wirklich nicht in der Lage diese Art von Berichten zu verstehen, zu bewerten und
 daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen:
Fluchtlinge - Weniger Straftaten durch Zuwanderer - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Du musst etwas adblocker-freundlicheres verlinken.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Lohnsteuer senken? Schön, wie willst du das gegenfinanzieren?



Hab ich doch geschrieben.
Einkommen aus Arbeit ist deutlich höher besteuert als Einkommen aus Kapital.
Ich drehe das um.
Für den gering Verdiener ändert sich gar nichts, da er kaum Steuern auf sein Einkommen zahlt und kein Einkommen aus Kapitalerträgen hat.
Dafür hat er aber im Alter eine höhere Rente.
Für den klassischen Mittelstand kann sich durchaus was ändern, je nach dem, was er verdient und wie viel Kapitalertrag er hat.
Er wird mehr Steuern auf sein Kapitalertrag zahlen, dafür bekommt er aber mehr Geld für seine Arbeit.
Der mit hohen Kapitalertrag zahlt natürlich viel. Der finanziert damit eben die Rente des Gering Verdieners. Aber auch mit einer höheren Steuer auf sein Kapitaleinkommen wird er nicht plötzlich arm. 

Dazu würde ich die Mehrwertsteuer anders ansetzen.
Ich hab letztens einen Bericht gesehen, wo erklärt wurde, dass es sechs unterschiedliche Besteuerungen beim Einkauf von Weihnachtsbäumen gibt. Was soll denn der Unsinn?
Ich würde das anders regeln.
Mehrwertsteuer auf Grundbedürfnisse wie Nahrung, Energie und Wohnung haben 5% Mehrwertsteuersatz.
Mehrwertsteuer auf Sekundärbedürfnisse haben 15% Steuersatz.
Mehrwertsteuer auf Dinge, die man nicht braucht, beträgt 25%.

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt -- man muss das nur mal angehen anstatt immer an der gleichen Sache festzuhalten und alle paar Jahre daran herumzuschrauben, um irgendeiner Klientel gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Defenz0r (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

"Auf Dinge die man nicht braucht"

Was braucht man denn nicht? Es gibt Jobs die z.B Smartphones, PC's, Spielekonsolen usw als Arbeitsgeraet spezifizieren wuerden


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Tja, die Frage dürfen dann andere festlegen. 
Was verstehst du denn unter Dingen, die man nicht braucht?
Ich würde z.B. Genussmittel nennen, also Lebensmittel, die nicht zum Grundbedarf gehören.
Autos gehören sicher auch dazu.
Nahverkehr ausbauen, kostenfrei anbieten. Jeder, der in den Vororten wohnt, kann dann mit der Bahn oder dem Bus gratis zu seinem Arbeitsplatz fahren.
Das würde den Verkehr deutlich entlasten. Dazu Busse mit Brennstoffzellen, um den CO2 Ausstoß zu reduzieren.


----------



## Kaimikaze (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Politik macht Politik komplett an der Realität vorbei.



In Kassel gab es im Juni vermehrt sexuelle Übergriffe auf junge Frauen durch Asylbewerber und Flüchtlinge, welche in den lokalen Medien aufgegriffen wurden.
Daraufhin stellten AFD und CDU jeweils einen eigenen Antrag und forderten, dass schnellstmöglich ein Konzept erarbeitet und vorgestellt wird, welches sexuelle Übergriffe auf Mädchen und Frauen verhindert. Beide Anträge wurden abgelehnt, ebenso spätere Anträge von FDP, Freien Wählern und Piraten.
Abgelehnt wurden sie von der Rot-Grünen Regierung, die keinen Handlungsbedarf sah. Allerdings besitzen die Regierungsparteien keine Mehrheit, den Ausschlag gaben die Stimmen der Linken. Passt gut ins Bild, denn emanzipierte linke Politiker*innen* wie z.B. Roth und Wagenknecht haben die Silvesterübergriffe vor exakt einem Jahr relativiert.

Hätten Deutsche in Kassel Asylbewerber oder Flüchtlinge vermehrt sexuell belästigt, der empörte Aufschrei derselben Parteien und Personen wäre unüberhörbar gewesen und alle hätten gemeinsam einen Aktionsplan gegen Rechts, mehr Geld und ein hartes Vorgehen gefordert. Hier zeigt sich für mich, dass das Parteiprogramm längst durch eine weltfremde Ideologie ersetzt worden ist, an der bis zum bitteren Ende festgehalten wird. Zusätzlich entsteht so der Eindruck, Deutsche sind nicht schützenswert.

Hätten eintausend Rechtsradikale vor einem Jahr Ausländer, Asylbewerber und/oder Flüchtlinge eingekesselt und diese beraubt, begrapscht, vergewaltigt oder sonstwie misshandelt, oder alternativ eintausend Linksradikale eine Schneise der Verwüstung durch Köln gezogen – dann wären SEK sowie weitere Einheiten mit Wasserwerfern vorgefahren und hätten massiv eingeschritten. Jede Wette!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> ...Beide Anträge wurden abgelehnt,..


Um was für Anträge ging es denn? Dein Beitrag enthält überhaupt keinen Inhalt sondern einzig und alleine
zusammenhangslose Stimmungsmache gegen soziale und ökologische Kräfte. Die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach. 
Alle Männer von 18 bis 40 bekommen Fussfesseln mit integriertem GPS und Elektroschocker, alle Frauen einen 
Sender, der Fussfesseln im Umkreis von 5m aktiviert. Wäre es nicht wünschenswert, dass die Grünen und Linken 
gegen solch einen "Lösungsvorschlag" wären.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, die Frage dürfen dann andere festlegen.
> Was verstehst du denn unter Dingen, die man nicht braucht?
> Ich würde z.B. Genussmittel nennen, also Lebensmittel, die nicht zum Grundbedarf gehören.
> Autos gehören sicher auch dazu.
> ...


Ebenfalls schön und gut, aber wie soll das über Jahre finanziert werden? Oft muss das Netz der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel ja erst ausgebaut werden, dann muss es erhalten werden. Keiner ist pauschal gegen gratis Öffis, aber wie man sowas finanzieren will weiß man auch nicht. 
Außerdem würden dem Staat dann Einnahmen aus den ganzen KFZ-Steuern fehlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Außerdem würden dem Staat dann Einnahmen aus den ganzen KFZ-Steuern fehlen.


Dann würde man einfach Neue generieren.


> Nahverkehr ausbauen, kostenfrei anbieten. Jeder, der in den Vororten wohnt, kann dann mit der Bahn oder dem Bus gratis zu seinem Arbeitsplatz fahren.


Da müsste man dann ja wirklich jede Straße anbinden damit jemand der Schwierigkeiten beim gehen hat oder mal einen Großeinkauf ins heimische Tipi jonglieren will es auch unfallfrei schafft. Nebenbei muss dann das ganze auch für jede Ortschaft oder einsame Siedlung und kleiner rund um die Uhr angefahren werden. Das würde deutlich mehr Hartz IV Taxis benötigen und in gewissen Gegenden und Uhrzeiten viel Shots to nothing erzeugen


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls schön und gut, aber wie soll das über Jahre finanziert werden? Oft muss das Netz der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel ja erst ausgebaut werden, dann muss es erhalten werden. Keiner ist pauschal gegen gratis Öffis, aber wie man sowas finanzieren will weiß man auch nicht.



Ja, wir finanzieren Banken, damit sie am Leben bleiben, obwohl sie sich selbst in die Kacke geritten haben, aber wir finanzieren keine Kindergärten.
Wir finanzieren Großkonzerne durch Subventionen, haben aber kein Geld übrig, um eine Schule zu renovieren.
Denkst du nicht, dass man das durchaus finanzieren könnte? 
Wie gesagt, weniger Klientelpolitik machen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem würden dem Staat dann Einnahmen aus den ganzen KFZ-Steuern fehlen.



Wieso?
Du hast doch trotzdem ein Auto, oder nicht?
Und für das Auto bezahlst du eine Emissionssteuer. Je weniger Emissionen das Auto erzeugt, desto weniger Steuern zahlst du.
Wer sich also trotzdem den großen SUV kaufen will, kann das gerne machen.
Der zahlt dann 25% Mehrwertsteuer drauf, zahlt entsprechend Emissionssteuer und 20 Euro pro Stunde Parkgebühren im Parkhaus.

In meiner Welt bleibt das Auto eher zu Hause, wenn mit öffentlichen Fahrzeugen zur Arbeit gefahren wird.
Heute fahren die meisten alleine mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Das steht dann da 9 Stunden herum und danach fährt man wieder alleine nach Hause.
Ziemlich sinnlos, wie ich finde. 
Ich hab ja nichts gegen Individualverkehr. Aber das muss man doch nicht für den täglichen Weg zum Arbeitsplatz nutzen.
Wer am Wochenende mit seinem Auto an den See fährt oder sonst was macht, kann das weiterhin machen. Es gibt ja keine Einschränkungen.
Nur muss man sich endlich mal darüber im Klaren sein, dass der Individualverkehr eine der großen Umweltsünden der Menschheit ist -- neben vielen anderen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um was für Anträge ging es denn?





Kaimikaze schrieb:


> [D]ass schnellstmöglich ein Konzept erarbeitet und vorgestellt wird, welches sexuelle Übergriffe auf Mädchen und Frauen verhindert



Steht doch im Text: Ein Konzept sollte entwickelt werden, da es abgelehnt wurde, weiß niemand genau was es beinhaltet hätte. Was wird denn bei Konzepten gegen Rechts vorgeschlagen: Mehr Geld, bessere Aufklärung, (Jugend-)Sozialarbeiter, mehr Polizeipräsenz, mehr Überwachung, pädagogische Arbeit als Bestandteil gesamtgesellschaftlicher Strategien. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach.
> Alle Männer von 18 bis 40 bekommen Fussfesseln mit integriertem GPS und Elektroschocker, alle Frauen einen
> Sender, der Fussfesseln im Umkreis von 5m aktiviert. Wäre es nicht wünschenswert, dass die Grünen und Linken
> gegen solch einen "Lösungsvorschlag" wären.



Und Du kommst mit so einem lächerlichen Beispiel? Ein Konzept geht offenbar nur bei Deutschen, bei Nichtdeutschen ist ein Konzept von vornherein radikal und rassistisch. 

Dass Du die SPD als soziale Kraft bezeichnest sagt eigentlich auch ohne den anderen Quatsch schon alles: Die Realität ist der natürliche Feind des Gutmenschen.

Ich feiere jetzt mit meinen bestens integrierten türkischen Freunden Silvester, da wird solange gegessen bis die Hose platzt. Dir und alles anderen wünsche ich ein gesundes und schönes Jahr 2017. 

Bevor Du mir jetzt mit Heuchler kommst: Diese Türken sind sehr unglücklich über den Massenzuzug von Arabern, ähnlich wie ausnahmslos alle mir bekannten Russen und Polen.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur muss man sich endlich mal darüber im Klaren sein, dass der Individualverkehr eine der großen Umweltsünden der Menschheit ist -- neben vielen anderen.



Neben vielen Anderen.....
Ich sehe das Konzept des Lagerplatzes auf der Straße als viel schlimmer an. Wird nix gegen gemacht, eher im Gegenteil das hier die Logistikbranche mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.

Bitte werte das jetzt nicht als persoenlichen Angriff, ist keiner. Nur ein passendes Beispiel.
Du wertest den Individualverrkehr als ueberfluessig und totale Umweltsuende.
Zeitgleich hast du eine nette Signatur. Wie oft wechselst du deine Hardware ohne wirkliches Beduerfniss?
Wieso wertest du die Umweltverschmutzung die durch Elektroschrott entsteht weniger schlimm als durch den Individualverkehr?

Ein Konzept mit den oeffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, welche fast ausschliesslich benutz werden sollten, finde ich persoenlich erstrebenswert. 
Problem ist, in den Großstaedten funktioniert sowas halbwegs. Aber nur dort.
Damit das ueberall funktioniert muesste ueberall dafuer die Infrastruktur geschaffen werden.

Eigentlich ein recht komplexes Thema, welches hier in diesem Thread komplett am Thema vorbeigeht.
Kann man hier nicht vernuenftig diskutieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Steht doch im Text: Ein Konzept sollte entwickelt werden,.


Herrlich, diese Lügenpressefraktion und was sie für solide Konzepte halten.
Ich habe auch gerade die Konzept, unglaublich reich zu werden.  Und wenn
 Du fragst wie das Konzept aussieht, werde ich Dir auch nur antworten, 
"Steht doch im Text: Ich werden unglaublich reich"

Also nochmal für Dich: Um was für Konzepte ging es, die abgelehnt wurden?



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> .... Diese Türken sind sehr unglücklich über den Massenzuzug von Arabern....


Warum ist das wohl so und woher kommen massive Spannungen der Türken
mit ihren Nachbarn?  Schsu einfach mal in Dein Geschichtsbuch und lies nach,
was sich zum osmanischen Reich findet und dem Verhalten dieses Reich in
 eroberten arabischen Gebieten.

Aber lass uns heute nicht streiten, allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Neben vielen Anderen.....
> Ich sehe das Konzept des Lagerplatzes auf der Straße als viel schlimmer an. Wird nix gegen gemacht, eher im Gegenteil das hier die Logistikbranche mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.



Ich weiß, der Unsinn, dass alles auf die Schiene verlagern zu wollen ist grandios gescheitert. 
Und dass heute Lagerplatz teuer ist und deswegen die LKWs praktisch das Lager sind, weiß ich auch, ich arbeite ja in der Automobilbranche.
Gerade die krankt so dermaßen, dass es erschreckend ist.
Glaubt eigentlich irgendwer wirklich daran, dass z.B. VW jedes Auto, das sie produzieren, auch verkaufen?
Ein großer Irrglaube. 20% der Autos, die VW produziert, verkaufen die nicht, die stehen irgendwo herum und vergammeln und das wars.
Wir müssen endlich mal umdenken, das ist das Problem. Das will eben niemand, weils uns einfach zu gut geht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bitte werte das jetzt nicht als persoenlichen Angriff, ist keiner. Nur ein passendes Beispiel.
> Du wertest den Individualverrkehr als ueberfluessig und totale Umweltsuende.
> Zeitgleich hast du eine nette Signatur. Wie oft wechselst du deine Hardware ohne wirkliches Beduerfniss?
> Wieso wertest du die Umweltverschmutzung die durch Elektroschrott entsteht weniger schlimm als durch den Individualverkehr?



Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, erst mal Alternative Konzepte zu präsentieren. 
Dass die Umweltbelastung durch permanentes Fleisch Essen mindestens genauso groß ist wenn nicht größer, ist ebenfalls ein Fakt.
In den Industrieländern wird zuviel Fleisch, zuviel Fett und zuviel Zucker gegessen. Deswegen sind wir alle übergewichtig und leiden an den Folgen davon, die Milliarden Gelder im Gesundheitsbereich verschlingen. Auch da müssen wir dringend ansetzen.
Klar. Ich könnte jetzt Jesus Latschen anziehen und vom überbevölkerten Planeten erzählen, der ausgebeutet wird, aber was würde das ändern?
Eine einzelne Stimme reicht hier einfach nicht aus. Das siehst du schon am menschengemachten Klimawandel, der immer noch von vielen Leuten geleugnet wird. Gerade ist so ein Leugner ins Weiße Haus gewählt worden. Man kann sich also denken, was dort passieren wird.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ein Konzept mit den oeffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, welche fast ausschliesslich benutz werden sollten, finde ich persoenlich erstrebenswert.
> Problem ist, in den Großstaedten funktioniert sowas halbwegs. Aber nur dort.
> Damit das ueberall funktioniert muesste ueberall dafuer die Infrastruktur geschaffen werden.



Ich weiß. Kostet unfassbar viel Geld. Aber Deutschland hat unfassbar viel Geld. Schau dir das Privatvermögen der Deutschen an. Das beläuft sich aktuell auf 5 Billionen Euro, wenn ich nicht irre.
Damit könntest du eine sehr gute Infrastruktur aufbauen. Nur weigern die sich vehement dagegen, auch nur einen Cent abzugeben und nutzen jedes Steuerloch aus, das es gibt. Aktuell sind es gerade Stiftungen. Jeder hat eine Stiftung, um keine Steuern zahlen zu müssen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein recht komplexes Thema, welches hier in diesem Thread komplett am Thema vorbeigeht.
> Kann man hier nicht vernuenftig diskutieren.



Keine Frage, sehr komplex, aber ist Demokratie nicht auch das, dass man über Alternativen diskutiert? Muss es immer die gleiche Schiene sein, auf der wir in Richtung Abgrund fahren?
Ich wünsche mir, dass wir nicht immer nur alle paar Jahre darüber reden, den Zugführer auszuwechseln, sondern endlich mal darüber nachdenken, was wäre, wenn wir eine andere Richtung einschlagen.
Ich möchte halt, dass meine Kinder und auch irgendwann deren Kinder noch einen Planeten haben, auf dem sie ein schönes Leben haben können.


----------



## acc (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Steht doch im Text: Ein Konzept sollte entwickelt werden, da es abgelehnt wurde, weiß niemand genau was es beinhaltet hätte. Was wird denn bei Konzepten gegen Rechts vorgeschlagen: Mehr Geld, bessere Aufklärung, (Jugend-)Sozialarbeiter, mehr Polizeipräsenz, mehr Überwachung, pädagogische Arbeit als Bestandteil gesamtgesellschaftlicher Strategien.



tja offenbar war die cdu und adf (wie üblich) nur auf populismus aus. ein konzept hätten die selber ausarbeiten und zur beratung im "stadtparlament" vorlegen können. aber so bleibt eben das populistische geschwätz von "von die anderen sind ja schuld" wieder bei den üblichen hängen.


----------



## acc (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Angesichts des Verständnisses von Demokratie hier und das mittlerweile die Polizei der Politik den Rücken kehrt und das überdrüssige Geschwafel von sinkender Kriminalität etc. nicht mehr hören kann, wundert mich das nicht. Die Politik macht Politik komplett an der Realität vorbei. Das was hier abgeht, hat teilweise mit Demokratie gar nix mehr am Hut.



mich wundert die abgebliche abkehr auch nicht, da der grossteil der polizei sowieso in einer parallelgesellschaft lebt, die mit rechtsstaatlichkeit und demokratie nicht viel zu tun hat.


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Herrlich, diese Lügenpressefraktion und was sie für solide Konzepte halten.
> Ich habe auch gerade die Konzept, unglaublich reich zu werden.  Und wenn
> Du fragst wie das Konzept aussieht, werde ich Dir auch nur antworten,
> "Steht doch im Text: Ich werden unglaublich reich"
> ...



Du scheinst es nicht zu begreifen zu können oder wollen, also noch ein letztes Mal für Dich: 

Es wurde abgelehnt überhaupt ein Konzept zu erarbeiten, weil Rot/Grün keinen Handlungsbedarf sah.
Fünf Parteien haben die Ausarbeitung eines Konzepts gefordert und drei Parteien haben dies abgelehnt. 
Rot/Grün war mit den Linken der Meinung der Status Quo ist ausreichend, es bedarf also laut denen keines Konzepts.


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

gelöscht


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



acc schrieb:


> mich wundert die abgebliche abkehr auch nicht, da der grossteil der polizei sowieso in einer parallelgesellschaft lebt, die mit rechtsstaatlichkeit und demokratie nicht viel zu tun hat.



Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du meinst. Klingt irgendwie als würdest du die rechtsstaatlichen Verhältnisse des vorherigen Jahreswechsels z.B. in Köln vermissen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Es wurde abgelehnt überhaupt ein Konzept zu erarbeiten, weil Rot/Grün keinen Handlungsbedarf sah.


Dann hatte ich das wirklich falsch verstanden, entschuldige.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Ich bin Historiker und Religionswissenschaftler (kein Theologe, sonder Religion von A wie Azteken bis Z wie Zulu) und befasse mich schon länger mit der Geschichte des Osmanischen Reichs sowie dem Islam.


Dann werde ich Dir ab jetzt bei diesen Themen mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen. Auf Basis Deiner Texte und  Deiner sprachlichen Fehler hätte ich das nicht erwartet.  Mein Wissen über das osmanische Reich stammt lediglich aus meinem Geschichtsprüfungskurs. Es ist also nicht sonderlich valide. Hättest Du eine gute Buchempfehlung zum Thema, mich interessiert das schon, ist der Zerfall des osmanischen Reiches und die Rolle der westlichen Kolonialmächte meiner Meinung nach ursächlich für den Nahost-Konflikt, der uns noch böse einholen könnte.


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Gib mir bitte ein paar Beispiele für meine sprachlichen Fehler. Tippe spontan auf den von mir verwendeten aussterbenden Konjunktiv, der heute vermehrt durch "würde" ersetzt wird.

Empfehlenswert ist Klaus Kreiser, der Mann forscht seit Jahrzehnten zur Türkei und zum Osmanischen Reich.

Der Osmanische Staat 1300–1922 (= Oldenbourg Grundriss der Geschichte. Bd. 30), München 2008 (2001). 
Atatürk. Eine Biographie. Beck, München 2008.
Geschichte der Türkei. Von Atatürk bis zur Gegenwart. Beck, München 2012.

In allen Oldenbourg Grundrissen gibt es themensortiert eine ganze Tonne Literatur. Ist eine wissenschaftliche Reihe, wertneutral und seriös.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> ...Empfehlenswert ist ...


DANKE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Der Zerfall des Osmanischen Reiches war für die Türken der gleiche Schock, wie für die Briten als das Kolonialreich nach den beiden Weltkriegen zusammenkrachte. 
Der Unterschied besteht aber in der Entwicklung der Länder danach und aktuell.


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Zerfall des Osmanischen Reiches war für die Türken der gleiche Schock, wie für die Briten als das Kolonialreich nach den beiden Weltkriegen zusammenkrachte. Der Unterschied besteht aber in der Entwicklung der Länder danach und aktuell.



Zeitgleich mit dem Osmanischen Reich zerfiel auch die politische Ordnung bei uns und der Kaiser mußte abdanken, was damals ein großer Schock war.
Beide waren Verbündete und im II Weltkrieg war die Türkei bis kurz vor Kriegsende neutral, was sicherlich auch dafür gesorgt hat, dass in den Sechtzigern so viele türkische "Gastarbeiter" zu uns gekommen sind.


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

gelöscht


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Es geht darum nicht zu verallgemeinern. Außerdem herrscht immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung bis ein Richter das anders sieht.


----------



## Rolk (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wenn jetzt kein guter Zeitpunkt wäre in den Medien den Begriff linkspopulistisch salonfähig zu machen, dann weis ich auch nicht weiter. Aber wegen mir können die Grünen gerne so weiter machen, in den letzten Tagen wird sich so manch einer überlegt haben, ob er es noch einmal verantworten kann z.b. aus umweltpolitischen Gründen bei Grün sein Kreuz zu machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt kein guter Zeitpunkt wäre in den Medien den Begriff linkspopulistisch salonfähig zu machen....


Zuerst wäre es Zeit für den _"braunrechtsversifften Schlechtmensch"_


----------



## Rolk (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zuerst wäre es Zeit für den _"braunrechtsversifften Schlechtmensch"_



Ne, so inflationär wie rechtspopulisitsch benutzt wird wäre mal die andere Richtung angebracht, um einen Rest Glaubwürdigkeit zu bewahren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt kein guter Zeitpunkt wäre in den Medien den Begriff linkspopulistisch salonfähig zu machen, dann weis ich auch nicht weiter. Aber wegen mir können die Grünen gerne so weiter machen, in den letzten Tagen wird sich so manch einer überlegt haben, ob er es noch einmal verantworten kann z.b. aus umweltpolitischen Gründen bei Grün sein Kreuz zu machen.



Wie viele Flüchtlingsheime wurden denn bisher von links Populisten angezündet und wie viele von rechts Populisten?


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

gelöscht


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Verwechselst Du hier nicht sogenannte Populisten mit Neonazis?
> Ich ahne was jetzt kommt: Sind doch eh alles diesselben Personen!



Sind das immer alles Neonazis oder Sympathisanten? 
Ich habe schon genug Leute gehört, die sagten -- ich hab ja nichts gegen Ausländer, aber...
Mir z.B. ist es völlig Wumpe, ob ein Deutscher hier geboren wurde und eine Ahnenreihe bis ins Mittelalter nachweise kann, oder ob jemand aus einem anderen Land kam und die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft angenommen hat.
Entscheidend ist für mich nur eine Sache -- dass der sich an die Gesetze dieses Landes hält.
Was er in seinem privaten Leben macht, ist seine Sache -- an was er glaubt oder auch nicht glaubt, ist ebenso seine Sache.


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Flüchtlingsheime wurden denn bisher von links Populisten angezündet und wie viele von rechts Populisten?



Gratulation, du beherrscht Linkspopulismus ebenfalls hervorragend.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Populismus?
Ich lese Fakten.


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Populismus?
> Ich lese Fakten.



Du stellst dir die Fakten gegenüber wie es dir passt. Gegenbeispiel, was ist schlimmer? Eine Baustelle mit zwei Rußflecken an der Wand und einer verkokelten Palette Isoliermaterial oder Schulmädchen die auf dem Schulweg beinahe täglich angepöppelt und auf ihre Anatomie abgetastet werden?


----------



## Kaimikaze (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

gelöscht


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Du stellst dir die Fakten gegenüber wie es dir passt. Gegenbeispiel, was ist schlimmer? Eine Baustelle mit zwei Rußflecken an der Wand und einer verkokelten Palette Isoliermaterial oder Schulmädchen die auf dem Schulweg beinahe täglich angepöppelt und auf ihre Anatomie abgetastet werden?



Was hat das damit zu tun, dass Flüchtlingsheime überwiegend von Leuten aus der rechten Szene angezündet werden?
Wer ein Haus anzündet, nimmt in Kauf, dass Menschen, die drin sein könnten, ums Leben kommen.
Solche Leute haben in dieser Gesellschaft nichts verloren und sollten ausgewiesen werden.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Nein, aber es ist der durchschnittliche Bürger der sich um die Zukunft seines Landes sorgt. Ich beispielsweise habe von Poltik, Deutschland und der gesamten EU so dermaßen die Schnauze voll, dass ich ernsthaft meinen Abschied aus Europa überdenke. Dennoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen Politiker anzugreifen und Asylantenheime schon gar nicht.


 
Und wo willst du hin? USA? Schlechte Idee. Trump wird das Land in den Ruin treiben.
Südamerika? Da wirkt der Kapitalismus noch viel stärker als hier.
Afrika? Wüsste ja jetzt kein Land, das die Rechtsstaatlichkeit Deutschlands bietet.
Australien? Die haben die gleichen Probleme wie Europa.
Neuseeland? Immerhin ganz schick da.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Widerspruch! Es ist das gute Recht jedes einzelnen sich z.B. für (noch mehr) Asyl und freie Zuwanderung auszusprechen, ebenso wie die Meinung zu vertreten, es gäbe genug Ausländer und Flüchtlinge welche erstmal integriert werden müssen. Das gehört zum Grundrecht der freien Meinungsäußerung, aus dem sich aber selbstverständlich keine Gewalt ableiten darf. Laut Deinen letzten beiden Sätzen dürftest Du damit kein Problem haben.



Wo ist das ein Widerspruch, wenn ich sage, dass ein Deutscher ein Deutscher ist, wenn er einen deutschen Pass hat?
Wann ist denn für dich ein Deutscher? Was muss "Deutsch" sein, damit du ihn als deutschen akzeptierst?
Muss er grölend, mit einem Bier in der Hand, den WM titel feiern?



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Je länger unsere Politik von einer Kognitiven Dissonanz geprägt ist, desto mehr kritische Hinterfragung wird es in der gesellschaftlichen Diskussion und auf den Wahlzetteln geben.



Ach, kommst du jetzt auch mit gefühltem Zustand? Also postfaktisch?
Wenn mans so fühlt, muss es so sein. Genau.


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun, dass Flüchtlingsheime überwiegend von Leuten aus der rechten Szene angezündet werden?
> Wer ein Haus anzündet, nimmt in Kauf, dass Menschen, die drin sein könnten, ums Leben kommen.
> Solche Leute haben in dieser Gesellschaft nichts verloren und sollten ausgewiesen werden.



Wieviele Tode gab es denn bisher, wenn leerstehende alte Bruchbuden, in die Flüchtlinge einziehen sollten, abgebrannt sind? Aber das ganz essentielle, inwiefern rechtfertigen diese Brandstiftungen dieses linkspopulistische Geschwafel der Grünen bzgl. Silvester?


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ach so. Solche Meldungen sind also erfunden?
Fluchtlinge in Sachsen: Brandanschlag auf bewohntes Asylheim in Zwickau - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Kusanar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich hab ja nix gegen Threshold, aber...

...ich denke in der Politik wäre er/sie besser aufgehoben. Auf Argumente wird mit Polemik geantwortet (Meinungsäußerung vs wann ist ein Deutscher ein Deutscher), die Gefühlslage eines nicht geringen Teils der Bevölkerung wird total ignoriert (wie auch schon von seiten der Politik) und Fakten schlicht ignoriert (sexistische Attacken, Amokläufe & Co).

Die eine Hälfte der Bevölkerung macht sich Sorgen, die andere Hälfte wiegelt alles ab und macht den Vogelstrauß. Ein kleiner Teil außerhalb dieser beiden "Hälften" pfeift auf Gerechtigkeit und zündet Asylheime an oder fährt mit dem LKW durch Menschenmengen. Die Probleme sind nun mal da und wer jetzt einfach denkt, dass man die alle mit simplen Durchhalteparolen, Zensur und Ignoranz in den Griff bekommt, der lebt wohl fernab der Realität in durch Zäune, Alarmanlagen und Security-Personal gesicherten Wohnvierteln.

PS: Von den Problemen, die unser demokratischer Kapitalismus noch so mit sich gebracht hat, rede ich hier mal lieber nicht. Einfach raus auf die Straße gehen und die Augen aufmachen, wieviele Menschen ohne Dach über dem Kopf hier in unserem ach so zivilisierten Westen draußen sitzen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Einfach raus auf die Straße gehen und die Augen aufmachen, wieviele Menschen ohne Dach über dem Kopf hier in unserem ach so zivilisierten Westen draußen sitzen.


Und derjenige, der nicht nur hinsieht sondern auch hingeht und mit denen redet, wird feststellen, dass die Leute  - obwohl sie Hilfe bekommen können - auf der Straße schlafen weil sie sich dazu Entschieden haben. (Auf Deutschland bezogen)


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Der linke Zeitgeist entlarvt sich schon seit Monaten als weltfremd und wird deshalb auch auf kurz oder lang untergehen. Gender-Gaga, eine Bildungspolitik zum verblöden, vermurkste Flüchtlingspolitik, innere Sicherheit stark gefährdet etc. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen das auf die Dauer mitmacht. Vor allem, weil ja auch keine Besserung in Sicht ist, wie das jüngste Beispiel wieder zeigt. Eine Silvesterparty muss abgesichert werden wie ein G7-Gipfel, um die Bevölkerung vor marodierenden Asylantenhorden zu schützen. Reaktion des linken Zeitgeistes? Schulterzucken und absurde Diskussionen um den Nafri-Begriff.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Marodierende Asylantenhorden, und du beschwerst dich sicher wenn man dich als rechts bezeichnet oder?


----------



## Kusanar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und derjenige, der nicht nur hinsieht sondern auch hingeht und mit denen redet, wird feststellen, dass die Leute  - obwohl sie Hilfe bekommen können - auf der Straße schlafen weil sie sich dazu Entschieden haben. (Auf Deutschland bezogen)



Bist wohl auch einer dieser Realitätsverweigerer... Aber wenn du es unbedingt so haben willst, Cherrypicking kann ich auch: Hab mich auch schon mit einem unterhalten, der nicht mehr ins Männerheim zum Übernachten gehen will, weil er dort (O-Ton) "nur noch von Marokkanern beklaut und beschimpft" wird, die Abends "Drogen im Park verticken". Und wer im Wohnheim misshandelt wird, hat auch nicht unbedingt Lust dort wieder hinzugehen.

Und jetzt? Hilft uns das für diese Diskussion hier???


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun, dass Flüchtlingsheime  überwiegend von Leuten aus der rechten Szene angezündet werden?
> Wer ein Haus anzündet, nimmt in Kauf, dass Menschen, die drin sein könnten, ums Leben kommen.
> Solche Leute haben in dieser Gesellschaft nichts verloren und sollten ausgewiesen werden.


Das faend ich jetzt ganz ordentlich wenn das konsequent durchgesetzt wird. Muss natuerlich ohne Ausnahme fuer alle gelten. Egal welche Herkunft, Religion, politische Ausrichtung etc etc etc.
Einfach ausnahmslos auf Alle anwenden. Gehst du da noch immer mit?
Wie siehts aus mit politisch anders Denkende die so Brandsaetze auf Polizeiautos schmeissen, obwohl sich da noch Polizisten drinnen befinden?



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und  derjenige, der nicht nur hinsieht sondern auch hingeht und mit denen  redet, wird feststellen, dass die Leute  - obwohl sie Hilfe bekommen  können - auf der Straße schlafen weil sie sich dazu Entschieden haben.  (Auf Deutschland bezogen)



Mit wievielen hast du geredet? Hast du da naeheren Kontakt zu den Obdachlosen gehabt? Hast du dir mal die ganzen Schicksale angehoert? Kennst du deren psychischen Zustand?
Dieses "das haben sie sich selbst ausgesucht" ist so eine stumpfe Aussage, unglaublich.

Ich habe in einer Suppenkueche in meiner Freizeit neben meiner normalen Arbeit gearbeitet, bin rausgefahren und habe Obdachlose vor Ort versorgt. Und wenn man sich da bisschen Zeit nimmt, kommt man ins Gespraech mit diesen armen Gestalten. Kaum einer will so wirklich ueber sein Schicksal reden, aber ich hab noch kein ueberzeugtes "ich lebe auf der Strasse weil ich das so will" gehoert.


----------



## Kusanar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mit wievielen hast du geredet? Hast du da naeheren Kontakt zu den Obdachlosen gehabt? Hast du dir mal die ganzen Schicksale angehoert? Kennst du deren psychischen Zustand?
> Dieses "das haben sie sich selbst ausgesucht" ist so eine stumpfe Aussage, unglaublich.



Och, ich möchte ihm jetzt nicht einmal absprechen, dass er tatsächlich Einen gefunden hat, der so dumpf in der Birne is dass er gerne draußen lebt. Aber von einem, wie heißt es immer so schön, bedauerlichen Einzelfall gleich auf Alle zu schließen ist fern ab jeglicher Realität.

Aber wie gesagt, das hilft uns jetzt für diese Diskussion hier überhaupt nicht weiter...


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Demokratie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Stimmt das ganze mit seiner Eigendynamik wäre eher ein Extrathema für die Rumpelkammer.

Wenn man merk wie sich unsere Regierung verhält und dabei nicht das Wohl des Volkes sieht dann ist es kein wirkliches Wunder das die Demokratie nur zu einer billigen Phrase verkommt. Manchem ist es eben schon zu Rechts und dem anderen zu wenig


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Marodierende Asylantenhorden, und du beschwerst dich sicher wenn man dich als rechts bezeichnet oder?



Nö, das wäre mir völlig wurscht.  Wenn man sich ansieht, was linksgerichtete Politiker in diesem Land so verzapfen und wie realitätsfern sie die Dinge wahrnehmen, ist die Bezeichnung "rechts" mittlerweile ja schon fast ein Kompliment. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen, dass man mit der Bezeichnung "rechts" sowie auch "rechtspopulistisch" schon bald keine Leute mehr denunzieren kann.


----------



## Kaimikaze (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich empfinde es als sehr bedenklich wenn politisch motivierte Verbrechen gegeneinander aufgerechnet und auch noch verharmlost werden. Die Gewalt beider Seiten ist zu verurteilen. Es kann in der Wertung keinen Unterschied geben, denn jedes Leben zählt. Ob Rechtsradikale / NSU-Terroristen Menschen verletzen oder töten sowie Asylantenheime attackieren oder Terroristen von der RAF / Bewegung 2 Juni (falls die noch wer kennt) ist dabei völlig unerheblich. 

Dass Linksradikale seit Jahrzehnten vor allem gegen Polizisten vorgehen (Polizistenmord Startbahn West, Wackersdorf, Hafenstraßenkrawalle, 1 Mai Ausschreitungen, Schanzenviertelkrawalle, praktisch jeder Groß-Demonstration vom Anti-NPD Aufmarsch bis hin zur Anti-Globaliserungsdemo wird für Randale und Gewalt missbraucht) ist genauso zu verurteilen. 

Auf einer solchen Ebene diskutiere ich nicht. Ich klinke mich hier aus, diese Diskussion dreht sich ohnehin im Kreis und ist weitestgehend Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nö, das wäre mir völlig wurscht.  ...


_"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich völlig ungeniert"_

Deine Zeilen machen mir Angst, enthalten Sie eine Vorahnung, 
was vom rechten Rand noch alles kommen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Langsam wird es wohl Zeit das die Großkopferten dem Bürger wieder zeigen das Demokratie kein Lippenbekenntnis ist und wirklich gelebt werden muss für den Bürger


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich völlig ungeniert"_
> 
> Deine Zeilen machen mir Angst, enthalten Sie eine Vorahnung,
> was vom rechten Rand noch alles kommen wird.
> ...



Es ist weniger eine Vorahnung als mehr einfache Logik. Der linke  Zeitgeist scheitert mit seinen Utopien an der Realität. Es betreibt eine  Politik, die diesem Land schadet. Zudem weigert er sich, diese Wahrheit  anzuerkennen. Er beschönigt, relativiert, verleugnet.  Und so wird es  nicht lange dauern, bis der Gegenpol an Zustimmung und Macht gewinnt.  Das sind die Rechten. Trump? Unmöglich. AfD? Unmöglich. Brexit?  Unmöglich. Und doch sind sie da. Das Unmögliche ist passiert und es wird  noch mehr Unmögliches passieren. Und Angst habe ich davor nicht, weil  ich es als eine natürliche Reinigung begreife. Das ist für mich quasi das Immunsystem der Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das faend ich jetzt ganz ordentlich wenn das konsequent durchgesetzt wird. Muss natuerlich ohne Ausnahme fuer alle gelten. Egal welche Herkunft, Religion, politische Ausrichtung etc etc etc.
> Einfach ausnahmslos auf Alle anwenden. Gehst du da noch immer mit?
> Wie siehts aus mit politisch anders Denkende die so Brandsaetze auf Polizeiautos schmeissen, obwohl sich da noch Polizisten drinnen befinden?



Gewalt war noch nie ein Mittel, um in einer festen Gesellschaft was durchzusetzen.
Und natürlich müssen Straftäter bestraft werden. Das steht doch nicht in Frage.
Nur muss eben der Rechtsstaat gewahrt bleiben. Und der Rechtsstaat gilt für jeden. Man stelle sich vor, der Pakistani, der zu Anfang verhaftet wurde, wäre in die Hände eines Mobs geraten und man hätte ihn getötet, obwohl er nachweislich nichts mit dem Anschlag zu tun hatte.
Willst du solche Zustände in Deutschland? Ich nicht.
Hier gilt zuerst die Unschuldsvermutung, egal ob Nordafrikaner, Araber, Glatzkopf oder die Oma von Nebenan.
Ebenso ist es egal, ob die Gewalt von rechts oder links kommt. Täter müssen ermittelt, angeklagt und bei einem Urteil bestraft werden.
Nur kannst du eben keinen Deutschen Staatsbürger ausweisen, das ist nicht möglich. Ebenso kannst du keinen Ausländer ausweisen, dessen Herkunft nicht gesichert ist. Auch das verbieten die Gesetze.
Mag sein, dass du das als Schwäche des Rechtsstaates ansiehst. Aber ich sehe das als seine größte Stärke an, denn diese Gesetze schützen Bürger davor, ins Visier von Spinnern zu geraten -- wie es gerade in der Türkei passiert.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich habe in einer Suppenkueche in meiner Freizeit neben meiner normalen Arbeit gearbeitet, bin rausgefahren und habe Obdachlose vor Ort versorgt. Und wenn man sich da bisschen Zeit nimmt, kommt man ins Gespraech mit diesen armen Gestalten. Kaum einer will so wirklich ueber sein Schicksal reden, aber ich hab noch kein ueberzeugtes "ich lebe auf der Strasse weil ich das so will" gehoert.



Niemand in Deutschland muss auf der Straße leben. Jeder Bürger hat Anspruch auf soziale Leistungen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das faend ich jetzt ganz ordentlich wenn das konsequent durchgesetzt wird. Muss natuerlich ohne Ausnahme fuer alle gelten. Egal welche Herkunft, Religion, politische Ausrichtung etc etc etc.
> Einfach ausnahmslos auf Alle anwenden. Gehst du da noch immer mit?
> Wie siehts aus mit politisch anders Denkende die so Brandsaetze auf Polizeiautos schmeissen, obwohl sich da noch Polizisten drinnen befinden?
> 
> ...


-
Spazier mal Nachts in Aachen quer durch die Stadt, du wirst dutzende Obdachlose sehen. Und auf die Frage wieso sie denn nicht ins Heim gehen bekommt man immer wieder das selbe zu hören: Keine "Freiheit", zu viele Regeln. Damit sind Alkohol- und Drogenverbot gemeint.
Wenn jemand Alkohol und Drogen lieber hat als ein Dach über dem Kopf, dann respektiere ich das als seine Entscheidung und ich will auch niemanden deswegen bevormunden oder gar Verurteilen. Allerdings muss derjenigen dann auch die Konsequenzen ertragen.
Und die selben Obdachlosen sieht man Tagsüber am Kaiserplatz mit Heroinspritzen. Traurig aber wahr.
Aber wie schon festgestellt wurde bringen uns solche Tatsachen nicht weiter also b2t.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Schoen das unsere Meinungen sich hier weitestgehend decken!
Diesen einen Satz moechte ich aufgreifen:


Threshold schrieb:


> Hier gilt zuerst die Unschuldsvermutung, egal ob Nordafrikaner, Araber, Glatzkopf oder die Oma von Nebenan.



Die Unschuldsvermutung muss fuer jeden gelten. Die Realitaet sieht in Deutschland leider etwas anders aus.


Genauso mit der Verallgemeinerung.
Klingt vielleicht etwas nach Stammtisch, aber einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Der Grapscher, Gewalttaeter mit Migrationshintergrund, Wahnsinnige der auf Leute losgeht..... Einzelfaelle, die gesondert betrachtet werden muessen.
Jeder der bei einer PEGIDA Demo mitgeht ist ein Rechtsradikaler/Rassist/etc etc ....


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Unschuldsvermutung muss fuer jeden gelten. Die Realitaet sieht in Deutschland leider etwas anders aus.



Welche Realität?
Ich weiß, dass der Verfassungsschutz bei der NSU Geschichte involviert war, anders kann man die grotesken Fehler nicht erklären.
Aber sonst?


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

*Threshold*: schau mal zu den Sportschuetzen (bzw. legale Waffenbesitzer) und wie da agiert wird.
Theoretisch herrscht da genauso die Unschuldsvermutung, praktisch siehts ganz anders aus.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Kannst du ein Beispiel nennen?
Bei den Sportschützen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. 
Da ich generell Waffe ablehne, würde ich auch jeden Sportschützenverein dicht machen und denen die Waffen abnehmen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da ich generell Waffe ablehne, würde ich auch jeden Sportschützenverein dicht machen und denen die Waffen abnehmen.



Lehne ich ab, daher verbieten! So sieht gelebte linke Toleranz aus!


----------



## Adi1 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da ich generell Waffe ablehne, würde ich auch jeden Sportschützenverein dicht machen und denen die Waffen abnehmen.



Naja, es könnte mal eine Zeit eintreten, wo es gar nicht mehr so verkehrt ist,

das die Bürger bewaffnet sind 

Als die Russen abgezogen sind, konntest du eine Makarov (mit 3 Magazinen) für 120 DM kaufen 

Was glaubst du denn, warum es in Deutschland 5 Mio unregistrierte Waffen gibt


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da ich generell Waffe ablehne, würde ich auch jeden Sportschützenverein dicht machen und denen die Waffen abnehmen.



Über so etwas würde ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen. Der Mensch tötet, nicht die Waffe.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Lehne ich ab, daher verbieten! So sieht gelebte linke Toleranz aus!



Ich würde auch jemanden den Lappen abnehmen, wenn der sich auf einen Behinderten Parkplatz stellt.
Aber ich muss mich dem geltenden Recht in diesem Land beugen. Von daher akzeptiere ich die Sportschützen, schüttel aber jedesmal den Kopf, wenn einer erklärt, wieso er es super findet, herumzuballern.
Und ja -- ich war beim Bund, ich weiß, was Waffen können. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Über so etwas würde ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen. Der Mensch tötet, nicht die Waffe.



Den gleichen Stuss labert die NRA auch, wenn wieder einer Amok gelaufen ist. 
Wie damals an der Sandy Hook Elementary School, mit Waffen, die der Amokläufer von seiner Mutter genommen hatte, die sie legal gekauft hat.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Stuss? Wohl kaum. Eigentlich dachte ich immer du siehst Dinge eher objektiv. 

Es ist eben so, eine Waffe steht nicht auf und feuert alleine um sich. Einer Waffe ist es auch egal ob sie illegal oder legal ist. Damit ist aber nicht gemeint, dass man Verhältnisse wie in den USA schaffen soll.

Dann gehe ich aber davon aus, du verachtest die hälfte der Olympischen Spiele ebenso?


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Stuss? Wohl kaum. Eigentlich dachte ich immer du siehst Dinge eher objektiv.



für mich ist das eben Stuss, weils total unlogisch ist.
Wenn man überall Waffen kaufen kann und es eben Menschen gibt, die labil sind -- ob nun sichtbar oder nicht sichtbar -- ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass bei Taten Waffen eher genommen werden als Hämmer oder eine Schaufel.
Solange es also Waffen gibt, wirst du immer Leute haben, die sich Waffen besorgen -- egal ob nun im Laden oder unter der Theke -- und damit herumlaufen und Leute abknallen.
Klar, man kann auch mit einem Auto töten, mit einem Trecker oder allgemein mit etwas, das fährt.
Aber Waffen sind extra fürs Töten gebaut worden, das ist der große Unterschied.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es ist eben so, eine Waffe steht nicht auf und feuert alleine um sich. Einer Waffe ist es auch egal ob sie illegal oder legal ist. Damit ist aber nicht gemeint, dass man Verhältnisse wie in den USA schaffen soll.



Ja, Waffen kaufen im Supermarkt. solche Verhältnisse will ich hier nicht sehen.
Wird hier aber zum Glück nie passieren, weil wir hier keine bescheuerten Waffenlobbisten haben wie in den USA.
Schlimm genug, dass wir eine bescheuerte Autolobby haben, die immer von der freien Fahrt für freie Bürger sind und ein generelles Tempolimit ablehnen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich aber davon aus, du verachtest die hälfte der Olympischen Spiele ebenso?



Die Hälfte der Olympischen Spiele?
wo werden denn dort Waffen benutzt? Beim Schießen eben -- das sind nur ein paar Disziplinen und im Winter im Biathlon -- auch eine Sportart, die nur dann im Fernsehen zu sehen ist.
Der überwiegende Teil kommt gänzlich ohne Waffen aus. Egal ob in der Leichtathletik, Schwerathletik, Ballsportarten oder im Wasser.
Und da ich sowas nicht gucke, ist es mir recht egal.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ganz ohne Waffen geht's nicht, es gibt Tierarten in Deutschland, die müssen bejagt werden, oder ihre Bestände nehmen überhand - ich sag' nur die berüchtigte Wildsau.
Genauso braucht es auch jemand, der bei einem Wildunfall das verletzte Tier stellt und per Fangschuss tötet, allein schon im Sinne des Tierschutzes.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> für mich ist das eben Stuss, weils total unlogisch ist.
> Wenn man überall Waffen kaufen kann und es eben Menschen gibt, die labil sind -- ob nun sichtbar oder nicht sichtbar -- ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass bei Taten Waffen eher genommen werden als Hämmer oder eine Schaufel.
> Solange es also Waffen gibt, wirst du immer Leute haben, die sich Waffen besorgen -- egal ob nun im Laden oder unter der Theke -- und damit herumlaufen und Leute abknallen.
> Klar, man kann auch mit einem Auto töten, mit einem Trecker oder allgemein mit etwas, das fährt.
> Aber Waffen sind extra fürs Töten gebaut worden, das ist der große Unterschied.



Ein Unterschied, der doch irrelevant ist. Ein Messer ist auch zum Töten gemacht, ein Bogen auch. Es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an. Ein Sportschütze wird seine Waffe nicht als Tötungsmaschine ansehen, sondern als Sportuntensil, ähnlich wie der Eishockeyspieler seinen Schläger. 

Zumal ich es hinterfragen würde, einem Bevölkerungsteil etwas zu verbieten, weil es eine handvoll Menschen gibt, die (in unserem Fall Schusswaffen) missbrauchen um anderen zu Schaden. Die Zahl der Waffenscheinbesitzern, die verantwortungsvoll mit Ihren Waffen umgehen, wird und ich glaube da lehne ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, die 95% nicht unterschreiten. Allerdings muss man natürlich Regeln und Richtlinien schaffen, die den Umgang mit solchen Sachen regelt. Und da kommen wir dem Topic auch wieder näher. Jede Münze hat zwei Seiten. Es sollte niemals nur eine Seite berücksichtig werden. In einer Demokratie kommt es vor allen Dingen darauf an, eine Balance zwischen unterschiedlichen Meinungen zu finden. Das wäre mit 





			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich generell Waffe ablehne, würde ich auch jeden Sportschützenverein dicht machen und denen die Waffen abnehmen.


 nicht gegeben. 






Threshold schrieb:


> Die Hälfte der Olympischen Spiele?
> wo werden denn dort Waffen benutzt? Beim Schießen eben -- das sind nur ein paar Disziplinen und im Winter im Biathlon -- auch eine Sportart, die nur dann im Fernsehen zu sehen ist.
> Der überwiegende Teil kommt gänzlich ohne Waffen aus. Egal ob in der Leichtathletik, Schwerathletik, Ballsportarten oder im Wasser.
> Und da ich sowas nicht gucke, ist es mir recht egal.



Gut, die hälfte war übertrieben, aber da gibt es auch noch Disziplinen wie das Fechten, das Speerwerfen oder das Bogenschießen. Genau so Waffen die fürs Töten entwickelt worden waren, wenn auch diese heute nicht mehr damit in Verbindung gebracht werden. 

Es bleibt dabei, der Mensch tötet Menschen, nicht die Waffe selbst. Sie ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Das ist kein Stuss sondern Fakt. Die Waffenlobby in den USA mag ja genau so argumentieren, dass ist aber letztendlich egal. Auf die Schlussfolgerung kommt es am Ende an und die ist bei der NRA vollkommener Stuss, nämlich das mehr Waffen für mehr Sicherheit sorgen. Eine Waffen freie Welt wäre zwar schön, ist aber reine Utopie.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich habe absolut kein Problem mit Waffen. Einzig die Kontrollen bzw die Möglichkeit eine zu bekommen müssen recht streng sein mit umfassender Untersuchung usw.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Waffen sind extra fürs Töten gebaut worden, das ist der große Unterschied.



Nur fuers toeten?

Ich wollt dir echt schon Beispiele raussuchen, auf deine Frage hin. Lohnt nicht.
Ich begebe mich mal auf dieses Niveau und stell dir eine Frage:
Wieviel Menschen sind 2016 durch legale Waffen getoetet worden und wieviel durch KfZ die extra dafuer in dieser Weise verwendet wurden?

btw: wenn eine Waffe eines Sportschuetzen, durch wen auch immer ausser durch den Eigentuemer und Sportschuetzen, fuer ein Verbrechen verwendet wird, ist das auch eine illegale Waffe.
Der Benutzer hat sie nicht legal erworben sondern vom Eigentuemer entwendet.
Ob der Sportschuetze/Eigentuemer seiner Aufbewahrungspflicht ordentlich nachgekommen ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


P.S. dachte echt das wir oft aehnlich oder gleich ueber viele Dinge denken. Aber das hier hat mich dann doch etwas sehr nachdenklich werden lassen.
Du redest oft von Toleranz, Rechtsstaat, Gesetzesbefolgung blablabla.
Hast aber anscheinend null Probleme ~1,6 Millionen Leute komplett zu enteignen. Verallgemeinerung und Sippenhaft sind hier auch son Thema.

Wie war das noch mit Demokratie?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Problem mit Waffen. Einzig  die Kontrollen bzw die Möglichkeit eine zu bekommen müssen recht streng  sein mit umfassender Untersuchung usw.


Gute Aussage! 
Die Waffengesetze in Oesterreich sind etwas lockerer, wenn man ueberhaupt irgendwie von locker reden kann, als in Deutschland.
In Deutschland kannst du nicht zur Behoerde gehen und sagen: hey ich bin jetzt Sportschuetze (oder was auch immer) und ich mag Waffe XY haben.
Es gibt eine Reihe von Auflagen die man erfuellen muss. Die Vereine selbst sind angehalten im Vorfeld Leute auszusieben. Machen sie sowieso da sie wissen das sie einen schlechten Ruf haben.
Es kann auch vorkommen das aktive und erfolgreiche Sportschuetzen keine eigene Waffe bekommen. Entscheidet lokal jede Behoerde nach eigenem Ermessen.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Eine Pistole bekommt man relativ einfach in Österreich. Die größte Hürde ist fast schon der Anschaffungspreis einer Glock, aber der Rest ist halt ein bisschen Papierkram mit all den verbundenen negativen Begleiterscheinungen. 
Von mir aus können die Gesetze ruhig strenger sein. So werden hoffentlich diejenigen ausgesiebt, die Waffen als reinen Aktionismus kaufen, man muss sich ja beschützen können oder so ähnlich. 
Sollen sie den Erwerb von Waffen an ein spezielles Training mit der Waffe koppeln, welches natürlich auch kosten darf. Dazu gehört eine theoretische Ausbildung und natürlich Praxis, gerne auch eine Auffrischung alle 3 oder 5 Jahre. Warum? Man wird mit der Zeit einfach nachlässig, wie überall, nur bei Waffen ist es halt dann recht ungünstig wenn etwas passiert. Alle paar Wochen liest man von einem "tragischen Unfall", oder "und plötzlich löste sich ein Schuss...". Da denke ich mir immer: Bullsht, damit sich ein Schuss lösen kann muss die Waffe geladen, entsichert und der Abzug betätigt werden. Eine geladene Waffe setzt noch ein paar weitere Dinge voraus, aber ein Schuss löst sich nicht plötzlich. 

Wie gesagt, Waffen, gerne, aber dann bitte mit strengen Auflagen und verbundenen Kosten, die den Möchtegern-Lucky Luke zumindest abschrecken, einfach mal eine Pistole zu kaufen. Und auch alle anderen Waffen die man in Österreich erwerben darf. 
Was mich am meisten erschreckt ist diese Naivität bezüglich Waffen. Ok, es ist zwar toll wenn du deine Waffe illegal im Nachtkästchen aufbewahrst um den bösen Räuber zu erschießen, aber in einer Stresssituation wird der typische Bürger sowieso überfordert sein, und wenn es blöd läuft erschießt man ein Familienmitglied weil die Kugel durch ne Wand geht oder es gar kein Einbrecher ist. 
Das Führen von Schusswaffen sollte auch strenger reguliert sein. Auch da gibts wieder diese naive Weltanschauung dass der brave Bürger den bösen Verbrecher mit einem gezielten Schuss erwischt, am besten noch ins Knie. 
Wären die Leute hier mehr sensibilisiert, und ganz einfach gebildeter was Waffen anbelangt, dann wäre es schon einfacher.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied, der doch irrelevant ist. Ein Messer ist auch zum Töten gemacht, ein Bogen auch. Es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an. Ein Sportschütze wird seine Waffe nicht als Tötungsmaschine ansehen, sondern als Sportuntensil, ähnlich wie der Eishockeyspieler seinen Schläger.



Wo ist denn mein Küchenmesser zum Töten gemacht?
Aber mit welcher Schusswaffe kannst du Kartoffeln schälen?
Wie gesagt, ich war beim Bund und da gab es hier und da den Waffennarren, genauso wie du beim Bund auch ein paar Rechte findest. Sind immer die Aussahmen, eine kleine Gruppe, aber eben diese kleine Gruppe macht mir da mehr Sorgen als die große Mehrheit und um die große Mehrheit besser zu schützen, muss man der kleinen Gruppe den Boden wegziehen.
Dass dabei andere, die völlig normale Leute sind, auch von betroffen sind, ist dann eben so, das System ist nie perfekt. Egal um was es geht.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zumal ich es hinterfragen würde, einem Bevölkerungsteil etwas zu verbieten, weil es eine handvoll Menschen gibt, die (in unserem Fall Schusswaffen) missbrauchen um anderen zu Schaden. Die Zahl der Waffenscheinbesitzern, die verantwortungsvoll mit Ihren Waffen umgehen, wird und ich glaube da lehne ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, die 95% nicht unterschreiten. Allerdings muss man natürlich Regeln und Richtlinien schaffen, die den Umgang mit solchen Sachen regelt. Und da kommen wir dem Topic auch wieder näher. Jede Münze hat zwei Seiten. Es sollte niemals nur eine Seite berücksichtig werden.



Ich würde sogar vermuten, dass sie bei 99% liegt, aber das eine Prozent tötet irgendwann im Laufe des Lebens einen anderen Menschen und das ist eben das Problem.
Wie willst du das eine Prozent in den Griff kriegen?
Mehr Kontrolle? Die Waffenlobby in Deutschland hat es ja geschafft, dass diese Kontrolle nicht gegeben ist.
Was meines Erachtens sinnvoll wäre, ist eine regelmäßige Überprüfung der Personen, ob sie noch fähig sind, eine Waffe zu führen.
Piloten müssen sich ständig überprüfen lassen -- leider hat das System hier auch schon mal bitterlich versagt -- Fahrer von Gefahrgütern müssen sich regelmäßig überprüfen lassen.
wieso also nicht auch Leute, die Waffen besitzen? Und wieso muss der Sportschütze seine Waffen zu Hause aufbewahren?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Gut, die hälfte war übertrieben, aber da gibt es auch noch Disziplinen wie das Fechten, das Speerwerfen oder das Bogenschießen. Genau so Waffen die fürs Töten entwickelt worden waren, wenn auch diese heute nicht mehr damit in Verbindung gebracht werden.



Speerwerfen ist, glaube ich, eine der alten Disziplinen, die noch aus der Antike stammen, genauso wie Hammerwerfen oder Diskus.
Ich hätte die schon alle längst gestrichen, aber ich bin nicht Mitglied des IOC.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei, der Mensch tötet Menschen, nicht die Waffe selbst. Sie ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Das ist kein Stuss sondern Fakt. Die Waffenlobby in den USA mag ja genau so argumentieren, dass ist aber letztendlich egal. Auf die Schlussfolgerung kommt es am Ende an und die ist bei der NRA vollkommener Stuss, nämlich das mehr Waffen für mehr Sicherheit sorgen. Eine Waffen freie Welt wäre zwar schön, ist aber reine Utopie.



Ja, eine Welt ohne Waffen. Das ist genau das, was ich anstrebe, also nicht nur Schusswaffen, auch weg mit Atomwaffen, Kriegsgerätschaften und was auch immer.
Eine Schusswaffe kannst du nur für eine einzige Sache einsetzen. Das muss nicht sein.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur fuers toeten?
> 
> Ich wollt dir echt schon Beispiele raussuchen, auf deine Frage hin. Lohnt nicht.
> Ich begebe mich mal auf dieses Niveau und stell dir eine Frage:
> Wieviel Menschen sind 2016 durch legale Waffen getoetet worden und wieviel durch KfZ die extra dafuer in dieser Weise verwendet wurden?



Für was sind Schusswaffen denn sonst gemacht wenn nicht fürs Töten?
Ich würde übrigens annehmen, dass die meisten tödlichen Verletzungen durch Schusswaffen selbst beigefügt sind. Entweder beim Reinigen oder weil nicht aufgepasst wurde.
Besonders schlimm sind dann Fälle, in denen Kinder Opfer werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> btw: wenn eine Waffe eines Sportschuetzen, durch wen auch immer ausser durch den Eigentuemer und Sportschuetzen, fuer ein Verbrechen verwendet wird, ist das auch eine illegale Waffe.
> Der Benutzer hat sie nicht legal erworben sondern vom Eigentuemer entwendet.
> Ob der Sportschuetze/Eigentuemer seiner Aufbewahrungspflicht ordentlich nachgekommen ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Tja, aber es sind eben Waffen, an die man herankommen kann, wie eben der Amokläufer der Sandy Hook Schule.
Schau dir den Amoklauf in Winnenden an.
Da hat der Täter die Waffen seines Vaters genommen, der Sportschütze ist.
Wäre die Tat auch so passiert, wenn der Vater kein Sportschütze gewesen wäre?
Muss der Vater gleich 17 Waffen zu Hause aufbewahren? 
Wieso war niemand in der Lage, die Gefühlslage des Täters vorher zu erkennen?
Das sind alles Fragen, auf die man Antworten finden muss, denn sonst wirst du immer mal wieder solche Taten haben.

Wie beim Amoklauf in Emsdetten. Da hatte man dem Täter Waffen abgenommen, aber leider nicht alle.

Oder der Amoklauf von Erfurt.
Der Täter war im Schützenverein.
Hätte er die Tat auch so verübt, wenn er nicht im Schützenverein gewesen wäre?

Ich weiß es nicht, aber was lernen wir daraus? 
Dass Waffen gefährlich sind und dass Menschen, die im Leben nicht klar kommen, keinen Zugang dazu haben dürfen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> P.S. dachte echt das wir oft aehnlich oder gleich ueber viele Dinge denken. Aber das hier hat mich dann doch etwas sehr nachdenklich werden lassen.
> Du redest oft von Toleranz, Rechtsstaat, Gesetzesbefolgung blablabla.
> Hast aber anscheinend null Probleme ~1,6 Millionen Leute komplett zu enteignen. Verallgemeinerung und Sippenhaft sind hier auch son Thema.
> 
> Wie war das noch mit Demokratie?



Ich toleriere das doch oder siehst du mich vor einem Schützenverein demonstrieren oder sprenge ich einen Schützenverein in die Luft? 
Ich finde nur, dass man, wenn man eine Sache im Blick hat, auch mal konsequent weiter machen sollte als immer nur halbe Sachen zu machen.
Das gleiche kannst du auch für andere Dinge weiter spinnen.
Guck dir doch z.B. den Abgasskandal von VW an. Wieso sitzen da einige Manager nicht schon im Knast? Wieso passiert da gar nichts?
Die haben betrogen und beschissen. Machst du sowas, fliegst du hochkant aus der Firma und wirst verklagt oder angezeigt oder sonst was.
Gegen Christian Wulff haben sie damals den Schwachsinnigen Prozess geführt. Aber gegen die Betrügen von VW wird nicht mal ermittelt.
In diesem Staat läuft eine Menge falsch, aber ich lebe damit, denn ändern kann ich sowieso nichts, egal, ob ich nun CDU, SPD, Grüne oder sonst wen wähle.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Entscheidet lokal jede Behoerde nach eigenem Ermessen.



Wieso kann sowas nicht zentral geregelt werden? Es gibt Bundesweit Auflagen, psychologische Gespräche, usw.
Wenn du jemanden kennst, der jemanden kennt usw kommt du da schon rein, man weiß ja, wie das so abläuft.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kann sowas nicht zentral geregelt werden? Es gibt Bundesweit Auflagen, psychologische Gespräche, usw.
> Wenn du jemanden kennst, der jemanden kennt usw kommt du da schon rein, man weiß ja, wie das so abläuft.



Es gibt das Zentrale Waffenregister.
Was ich meinte ist das lokale Behoerden entscheiden ob du eine Waffenbesitzkarte, und damit die legale Berechtigung um eine Waffe kaufen zu duerfen, bekommst oder nicht.
Und in solchen lokalen Behoerden sitzen nun mal Menschen die nach Richtlinen / Auflagen entscheiden. TÜV waer jetzt ein schlechter Vergleich, da es wohl da mehr Pruefer gibt die eher ein Auge zudruecken.

Du stellst dir das ziehmlich einfach vor um in Deutschland legal an eine Waffe zu kommen.
Fuer einen "normalen" Menschen sind hier etliche Huerden eingebaut.
Du musst ein Beduerfniss nachweisen. Das ist nicht mal eben gemacht.

Du musst einem Verein beitreten. Meist tritt man da auch einem Verband an oder muss das gesondert machen.

Der Verein wird im Vorfeld schon mal Leute aussieben. Klar kannst du keinem hinterm Kopf schauen. Die Leute die sich um die "Neuen" kuemmern haben genug Erfahrung ob einer nur schnell an Waffen kommen will oder ob ernsthaftes Interesse an diesem Sport besteht.
Ein Verein vergibt auch nicht so leichtfertig eine Mitgliedschaft, Wartezeiten um ein halbes Jahr und laenger.
So eine Mitgliedschaft ist mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden.

Du musst regelmaessig zum Training gehen und einen Nachweis darueber fuehren.
Du kannst nicht einfach drauf rumballern, weils lustig ist. Jede Disziplin hat Auflagen und Regeln.
Aktuell ist es so geregelt das du jedes Monat mindestens ein Mal beim Training gewesen sein musst. Solltest du einen Monat ausgelassen haben dann ersatzweise 18x im Jahr. Das ist das Minimum was du vorlegen musst.
Ergo man muss sowieso noch ein Jahr warten nach dem man bei einem Verein bzw. wichtiger Verband Mitglied geworden ist.

Du musst einen Sachkundenachweis haben. Sachkundekurs, Pruefung etc.  DAS ist ein Punkt bei dem in der Vergangenheit manipuliert wurde.
Da gabs Vereine die diesen Nachweis "verkauft" hatten. Flogen auf. Wird bestimmt jetzt auch noch schwarze Schafe geben. Ansonsten ist das ordentlich viel Stoff den man sich da aneigenen muss.
Besonderer Augenmerk liegt hier bei den Pruefungen bei den ganzen Notwehrbestimmungen. Als Waffenbesitzer wirst du hier besonders behandelt. Solltest du in eine Situation kommen wo du mit deiner Waffe helfen kannst, MUSST du helfen. Ansonsten darfst du das Ding kaum anfassen.

Du musst einen dafuer geeigneten Aufbewahrungsort schaffen. Dafuer gibts Vorschriften was man wie wo wann wieviel lagern darf. Diese Vorschriften wurden verschaerft. Ist mitlerweilen mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden.
Die Aufbewahrung (Tresor, Waffenkammer, wasauchimmer) wird unangekuendigt in unbestimmten Abstaenden von den Behoerden kontrolliert. Und hier kann, und werden von den Besitzern Fehler gemacht die zum kompletten unwiederbringbaren Verlust fuehren.
Beispiel: du darfst deine Waffen bei dir zu Hause zum Reinigen/Warten/Pflegen aus dem Tresor nehmen. Sofern dadurch kein anderer Unberechtigter darauf Zugriff haben koennte. Jetzt hast du das Zeugs bei dir am Tisch rumliegen und der Beamte kommt zum Kontrollieren...... Auf der einen Seite hast du die Pflicht ihm Zutritt zu gewaehren, auf der anderen Seite, solltest du genau in dieser Situation diesen Beamten in deine Wohnung lassen, hast du deine Aufbewahrungspflicht verletzt und alles ist weg. 
Solltest du einem Polizisten der dich dazu auffordert den Tresor oeffnen, siehe oben, Pflicht verletzt, alles Weg.
Ausnahme ist, wenn der Polizist eine Anordnung hat deine Waffen mitzunehmen.

Du musst einen ordentlichen, mindestens 5 Jahre durchgehenden Wohnsitz in dem Kreis wo du die Waffenbesitzkarte beantragst. Nationalitaet etc. spielt hier keine Rolle.

Die Behoerde ueberprueft dich. Du musst unbescholten sein. Solltest du zu irgendwas verurteilt sein, wo du mehr als 60 Tagessaetze absitzen oder bezahlen musstest bist du raus aus der Nummer. Was fuer eine Art Delikt du begangen hast spielt hier keine Rolle.

Du musst koerperlich faehig sein eine Waffe bedienen zu koennen. Aerztlicher Nachweis dafuer ist erforderlich den du erbringen musst. Dieser darf nicht von deinem dich andauernd behandelnden Hausarzt ausgestellt sein.

Auf Wiki nochmal vielleicht genauer beschrieben: Waffenbesitzkarte (Deutschland) – Wikipedia


Ich glaube nicht das man in Deutschland mal eben eine Waffe kaufen darf. Und selbst wenn man eine Waffe legal hat ist man noch lange nicht aus dem Schneider.
Jedes Fehlverhalten z.b. im Straßenverkehr, kann dazu fuehren das du alles verlierst. Auch so Sachen wie wiederholtes hauefiges Falschparken und Schnellfahren.
Alkoholisiert fahren sowieso, Unfall mit Personenschaden kann auch dazu fuehren das du alles verlierst.
Und alles verlieren bedeutet das die Beamten bei dir vorbeikommen und sofort alles, einfach alles mitnehmen. Dafuer bekommst du keinen Ersatz.

Wenn du einen Nachbarn, Bekannten, wasauchimmer hast, der mit dir bisschen Aerger hat und der schwaerzt dich an, ist alles Weg. Da gilt dann die Unschuldsvermutung nicht mehr.
Erstmal wird alles eingezogen und es gab noch keinen Fall wo jemandem, dem die Zuverlaessigkeit durch so eine Aussage aberkannt wurde, und er hat da geklagt, wieder gewaehrt wurde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso muss der Sportschütze seine Waffen zu Hause aufbewahren?


Willst du lieber das jeder seine Waffen im Verein aufbewahrt?
Du weist wo die Vereine meistens sind? Industriegebiet u.A. wegen Laermbelaestigung.
Frage: was ist sicherer? Ein Ort der etwas abgelegen ist, wo jeder weis das hier unmengen an Waffen gelagert werden oder ueberall Verteilt wo eigentlich jeder Besitzer drauf bedacht ist, das es so wenig wie moeglich Leute wissen das ueberhaupt Waffen da sind?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar vermuten, dass sie bei 99% liegt, aber das eine Prozent  tötet irgendwann im Laufe des Lebens einen anderen Menschen und das ist  eben das Problem.
> Wie willst du das eine Prozent in den Griff kriegen?


Uh ganz ueble Aussage.
Du willst vor Waffenbesitzern schuetzen. Mit solch drastischen Maßnahmen. 
Ich hab mehr schiss vor religioesen Fanatikern. Willst du mich auch davor beschuetzen?
Oder muss ich dieses Risikio tragen?
Ich persoenlich wuerd lieber in einem Land leben wo es keine Menschen gibt wo die Religion ueber allen anderem steht.

Wie sieht es aus mit Alkohol? Alkohol in Kombination mit anderen Sachen ist fuer mich genauso ein hohes Risiko. 
Keiner braucht den Alkohol wirklich, im Gegenteil, es gibt nicht mal eine Sportart (waer mir zumindest nicht bekannt) die damit zu tun hat. 
Verbieten um ein Risiko zu mindern?
Mehr Beispiele?



Threshold schrieb:


> Mehr Kontrolle? Die Waffenlobby in Deutschland hat es ja geschafft, dass diese Kontrolle nicht gegeben ist.


Woher hast du diese Info und was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du stellst dir das ziehmlich einfach vor um in Deutschland legal an eine Waffe zu kommen.
> Fuer einen "normalen" Menschen sind hier etliche Huerden eingebaut.
> Du musst ein Beduerfniss nachweisen. Das ist nicht mal eben gemacht.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Auflagen erfüllt sein müssen, um in Deutschland legal an eine Waffen zu bekommen.
Aber offenbar sind diese Auflagen noch nicht hoch genug.
Und natürlich muss der illegale Waffenhandel unterbunden werden. Es nützt ja nichts, wenn man die Sportschützen einschränkt aber die Gasse übersieht, wo man Waffen vom Auto wegkaufen kann.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Willst du lieber das jeder seine Waffen im Verein aufbewahrt?
> Du weist wo die Vereine meistens sind? Industriegebiet u.A. wegen Laermbelaestigung.
> Frage: was ist sicherer? Ein Ort der etwas abgelegen ist, wo jeder weis das hier unmengen an Waffen gelagert werden oder ueberall Verteilt wo eigentlich jeder Besitzer drauf bedacht ist, das es so wenig wie moeglich Leute wissen das ueberhaupt Waffen da sind?



Wieso Vereinshaus?
Wie wäre es mit einer Polizeistation? Beim Bund gibt es Munitionslager oder Waffenlager oder sowas. Auch das ist eine Möglichkeit.
Der Anfahrtsweg ist zwar länger, aber ansonsten sehe ich da keine Probleme. 
Niemand muss zu Hause seine Waffen aufbewahren, da er sie zu Hause ja nie benutzen wird.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Uh ganz ueble Aussage.
> Du willst vor Waffenbesitzern schuetzen. Mit solch drastischen Maßnahmen.
> Ich hab mehr schiss vor religioesen Fanatikern. Willst du mich auch davor beschuetzen?
> Oder muss ich dieses Risikio tragen?
> Ich persoenlich wuerd lieber in einem Land leben wo es keine Menschen gibt wo die Religion ueber allen anderem steht.



Religion unterliegt nun mal der Glaubensfreiheit in Deutschland.
Ich persönlich brauche keine Religion, aber wer daran glauben will, kann das gerne machen. Ist Privatsache.
Dass man damit nicht hausieren gehen sollte, ist klar. 
Und Fanatiker hast du überall. Guck dir mal Kleingärtner an. Da sind auch ein paar Spinner drunter.
Wie überall. Ich sage ja immer, dass in jeder Population 5% Schwachmaten herumlaufen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit Alkohol? Alkohol in Kombination mit anderen Sachen ist fuer mich genauso ein hohes Risiko.
> Keiner braucht den Alkohol wirklich, im Gegenteil, es gibt nicht mal eine Sportart (waer mir zumindest nicht bekannt) die damit zu tun hat.
> Verbieten um ein Risiko zu mindern?
> Mehr Beispiele?



Alkohol ist ein Genussmittel, Streuern rauf und fertig. 
Blöd ist halt, dass Alkohol in unserer Gesellschaft akzeptiert ist -- genauso wie das Schnell fahren auf Autobahnen. Beides braucht man nicht. Verteuern und gut. Wer betrunken aufgegriffen wird, zahlt eine Strafe, wer zu schnell fährt, zahlt eine Strafe. Und nicht das Kleingeld, das du heute antriffst.
Und immer her mit Beispielen. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Info und was genau meinst du damit?



Was du oben angesprochen hast, z.B. die unangemeldete Waffenkontrolle. Völlig sinnfrei -- und das auf der Webseite.
#Mythbusters: Die Mar der Sinnhaftigkeit von „unangemeldeten Waffenkontrollen“ – German Rifle Association

Oder hier. Jahre nach den Amokläufen ist die Kontrolle immer noch stümperhaft.
Waffen - Schwere Mangel bei der Waffenkontrolle in NRW - Politik -  derwesten.de

Aber woran liegt das wohl? Etwa daran, dass die Waffenlobby -- also die Verbände -- in Deutschland eine Menge Einfluss haben?
Schutzenlobby: Es kann jeden treffen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Auflagen erfüllt sein müssen, um in Deutschland legal an eine Waffen zu bekommen.
> Aber offenbar sind diese Auflagen noch nicht hoch genug.
> Und natürlich muss der illegale Waffenhandel unterbunden werden. Es nützt ja nichts, wenn man die Sportschützen einschränkt aber die Gasse übersieht, wo man Waffen vom Auto wegkaufen kann.



Ich habe mir die Muehe gemacht und das versucht verstaendlich aufzulisten.
Anscheined interessiert dich das nicht und fuer dich koennen die Huerden nicht hoch genug sein.

Die Diskussion hier fortzufuehren bringt gar nichts mehr. Du hast deine Meinung von der du kaum abrueckst. Obwohl du anscheinend keine Ahnung hast.
Informationen beziehst du aus alten Artikel die nicht wirklich neutral geschrieben sind.

btw vergiss nicht das Darknet zu verbieten....

ich bin hier raus


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Auflagen erfüllt sein müssen, um in Deutschland legal an eine Waffen zu bekommen.
> Aber offenbar sind diese Auflagen noch nicht hoch genug.



Naja, wenn der Staat einer seinener Hauptaufgaben nicht mehr gerecht wird,

nämlich für Sicherheit zu sorgen,

dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Menschen sich selbst bewaffnen


----------



## blautemple (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Staat einer seinener Hauptaufgaben nicht mehr gerecht wird,
> 
> nämlich für Sicherheit zu sorgen,
> 
> dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Menschen sich selbst bewaffnen



Häh, fühlst du dich allen Ernstes in Deutschland ohne Waffe unsicher?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Staat einer seinener Hauptaufgaben nicht mehr gerecht wird,
> 
> nämlich für Sicherheit zu sorgen,



Wo lebst du denn in diesem Land unsicher?
Ich fühle mich hier sehr sicher, deutlich sicherer als z.B in den USA, wo jeder mit einer Knarre herumläuft und wo du Angst haben musst, nachts von irgendeinem bekloppten erschossen zu werden.


----------



## Rwk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Auf welchen Kuhwiesen wohnt ihr eigentlich ?  
Lauft mal nachts durchs Ruhrgebiet, durch Duisburg oder Umgebung...da wird einem ganz anders.
Hier sind Überfälle an der Tagesordnung, schaut einfach mal in die Presseportale der lokalen Polizei.
Pressemitteilung Polizei Duisburg | Presseportal.de
Zu gewissen Tageszeiten gehe ich nicht mehr unbewaffnet aus dem Haus !


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wo ist das Problem? Nachts durchs Ruhrgebiet geht recht gut zu 98%. Mit Duisburg hast du aber auch direkt ein extrem Beispiel genannt


----------



## Rwk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Duisburg ist dir zu extrem als Beispiel ? Dann probiers mal beim Presseportal Essen... 
Pressemitteilung Polizei Essen | Presseportal.de


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Im Ruhrgebiet leben auch viele Menschen auf engem Raum. Klar gibts hier und dort mittlerweile Areale die ich auch meiden würde, aber es so hinzustellen als bräuchte man eine Pistole bei sich? Mit was bewaffnest du dich denn? Einem Messer? Hilft dir in solchen Situationen bestimmt ungemein..


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn in diesem Land unsicher?
> Ich fühle mich hier sehr sicher, deutlich sicherer als z.B in den USA, wo jeder mit einer Knarre herumläuft und wo du Angst haben musst, nachts von irgendeinem bekloppten erschossen zu werden.



Es kommt wohl immer auf die Gegend an. Ich denke, in Beverly Hills ist man sicher, in Harlem weniger. Und genauso ist es hier. Jede Stadt hat Viertel, wo man sich  Nachts lieber nicht rumtreiben sollte. Und die ganze Waffendiskussion hier ist wieder pure Ansichtssache. Auch die Waffenlobby hat ihre Argumente. Es gibt z.B. eine Stadt in Amerika, da ist Schusswaffenbesitz Pflicht...

Im US-Stadtchen Kennesaw ist das Tragen einer Waffe Pflicht - Zahl der Verbrechen nimmt seitdem ab


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. eine Stadt in Amerika, da ist Schusswaffenbesitz Pflicht...



Und wie hoch ist die Anzahl der Toten wegen Unachtsamkeit mit dem Umgang der Waffe?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute sich selbst erschießen, weil sie einfach nichts an einer Waffe verloren haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie hoch ist die Anzahl der Toten wegen Unachtsamkeit mit dem Umgang der Waffe?
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute sich selbst erschießen, weil sie einfach nichts an einer Waffe verloren haben.


Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Na ja, Zahlen, wenn der Opa von Nebenan den Nachbarn abknallt, weil er ihn für einen Einbrecher hält, sind schwer herauszufiltern. 
Sowas wird von der NRA gerne ausgeblendet.
Und schussbereite Polizisten kommen auch deswegen vor, dass eben jeder mit einer Waffe herumrennt.
Wenn ich als Polizist praktisch davon ausgehen muss, dass die Person, die ich ansprechen will/muss, bewaffnet ist, ist es kein Wunder, dass da schnell zur Waffe gegriffen wird und unschuldige verletzt werden oder gar sterben -- gerade Schwarze können ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## Rwk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Im Ruhrgebiet leben auch viele Menschen auf engem Raum. Klar gibts hier und dort mittlerweile Areale die ich auch meiden würde, aber es so hinzustellen als bräuchte man eine Pistole bei sich? Mit was bewaffnest du dich denn? Einem Messer? Hilft dir in solchen Situationen bestimmt ungemein..


"Mittlerweile" ist eigentlich das Stichwort - diese Areale gabs nämlich in meiner Jugend noch nicht.
Hab doch gar nicht behauptet man bräuchte hier eine Pistole ? Fand nur die vielen Aussagen etwas erheiternd, das es ja hier so sicher wäre...wo ich wohne empfinde ich das nunmal nicht mehr so und sehe mich dazu gezwungen, entsprechend vorbereitet das Haus zu verlassen. 
Traurig ist das !


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie hoch ist die Anzahl der Toten wegen Unachtsamkeit mit dem Umgang der Waffe?
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute sich selbst erschießen, weil sie einfach nichts an einer Waffe verloren haben.



K.A. die meisten Unfälle passieren erwiesenermaßen im Haushalt. Soll man Fenster verbieten, weil man beim Schrubben rausfallen könnte? Ist natürlich ne dumme Frage, soll aber aufzeigen, dass es gegen Unachtsamkeit kein Gesetz gibt. In der Bedienungsanleitung zur Mikrowelle steht ja heute sogar schon, dass man bitte seine Haustiere nicht damit trocknen soll. Auch gegen Dummheit ist bislang noch kein Kraut gewachsen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Bei mir hat es seit 20 Jahren keinen Einbruch mehr in der Gegend gegeben. Ist alles immer relativ.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> K.A. die meisten Unfälle passieren erwiesenermaßen im Haushalt. Soll man Fenster verbieten, weil man beim Schrubben rausfallen könnte? Ist natürlich ne dumme Frage, soll aber aufzeigen, dass es gegen Unachtsamkeit kein Gesetz gibt. In der Bedienungsanleitung zur Mikrowelle steht ja heute sogar schon, dass man bitte seine Haustiere nicht damit trocknen soll. Auch gegen Dummheit ist bislang noch kein Kraut gewachsen.



Fenster putzen ist nun mal das Risiko des Lebens -- daher mache ich sowas nicht. 
Aber Waffen reinigen muss niemand, da man mit ihnen nicht aus dem Fenster schauen kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Bei uns auf der Straße wurde vergangenes Jahr über 20 mal  eingebrochen.  Die Stadt selbst hat knapp 10.000 Einwohner.  

@ Treshold: nie im Leben. Da klauen Banden einem mittlerweile halbe Solarparks weg, zum Teil Oberleitungen der DB, usw. Nur bei dir nicht? Heile Welt Prinzip?


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Nicht die Einbruchskarte spielen, bitte. Die Zahl liegt heute immer noch unter denen der 90er...


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der Straße wurde vergangenes Jahr über 20 mal  eingebrochen.  Die Stadt selbst hat knapp 10.000 Einwohner.
> 
> @ Treshold: nie im Leben. Da klauen Banden einem mittlerweile halbe Solarparks weg, zum Teil Oberleitungen der DB, usw. Nur bei dir nicht? Heile Welt Prinzip?



Bei uns leben 13.000 Leute und ich kann jetzt keine lokalen Zeitungsartikel herauskramen, in denen steht, dass hier ständig eingebrochen wird.
Dass hier und da mal geklaut wird, kommt vor, keine Frage, aber sicher nicht bandenmäßig.
Und bei uns in der Straße ist in der Tat seit Jahren nicht mehr eingebrochen worden.
Bei meinen Eltern ist mal eingebrochen worden, aber das war in den 90ern.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns leben 13.000 Leute und ich kann jetzt keine lokalen Zeitungsartikel herauskramen, in denen steht, dass hier ständig eingebrochen wird.
> Dass hier und da mal geklaut wird, kommt vor, keine Frage, aber sicher nicht bandenmäßig.
> Und bei uns in der Straße ist in der Tat seit Jahren nicht mehr eingebrochen worden.
> Bei meinen Eltern ist mal eingebrochen worden, aber das war in den 90ern.


Naja, was nun von Banden organisiert ist oder nicht, ist ja nur weniger relevant. Solche Banden aufzudecken ist ja weit mehr Aufwand als Einbrüche zu erkennen. Für den Delikt selbst machts auch keinen großen Unterschied. Einbruch bleibt Einbruch. Dazu ist es auch kein Ereignis mit dem jeder gern hausieren gehen möchte. Also ich wäre da vorsichtig. 

@ Treshold: Du kennst deine Gegend sicherlich besser als ich aber Dinge passieren und wie immer gibt's ja auch Leute die gar nicht merken würden wenn was fehlt. [emoji6] 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Nicht die Einbruchskarte spielen, bitte. Die Zahl liegt heute immer noch unter denen der 90er...


Aha, nicht die Einbruchskarte spielen, das hat Seeefe bereits gemacht.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aha, nicht die Einbruchskarte spielen, das hat Seeefe bereits gemacht.



Wie meinen?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Genau so, genau so wie geschrieben. Vielleicht gabs während des 16. Jahrhunderts ja noch mehr Einbrüche. Darf man dann über erneute Einbrüche noch reden?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @ Treshold: Du kennst deine Gegend sicherlich besser als ich aber Dinge passieren und wie immer gibt's ja auch Leute die gar nicht merken würden wenn was fehlt. [emoji6]



Ich kenne ja meine Nachbaren und wenn bei denen eingebrochen wäre, hätte ich davon erfahren.
Und eine "Ghetto Gegend" gibt es bei uns nicht. 
Ist echt nichts los bei mir.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja meine Nachbaren und wenn bei denen eingebrochen wäre, hätte ich davon erfahren.
> Und eine "Ghetto Gegend" gibt es bei uns nicht.
> Ist echt nichts los bei mir.


Bin genug unterwegs um zu glauben, dass es solche Regionen gibt. Da kommen dann aber viele begünstigtende Faktoren zusammen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau so, genau so wie geschrieben. Vielleicht gabs während des 16. Jahrhunderts ja noch mehr Einbrüche. Darf man dann über erneute Einbrüche noch reden?



Tut mir leid das die Statistik nicht dem subjektiven Empfinden entspricht...


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das die Statistik nicht dem subjektiven Empfinden entspricht...


Muss dir nicht Leid tun. Sagt eben nur wenig aus. Statistisch gesehen gabs früher auch mehr Vulkanausbrüche. Deswegen werden die heutigen aber nicht weniger gefährlich oder harmlos. Letztlich hilft eben nicht mit irgendwelchen Statistiken herum zu wedeln sondern  die Fälle im einzelnen zu betrachten. Seien es Einbrüche oder sonstwas.
Daher hilft ein Verweis auf irgendwelche Statistiken hier nur bedingt. Aber wenn nix besseres da ist, kann man auch mit Statistik argumentieren, wer's braucht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Jeder argumentiert mit Statistik, wenn wieder ein Flugzeug abgestürzt ist.
Dem Betroffenen nützt das nur nichts.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder argumentiert mit Statistik, wenn wieder ein Flugzeug abgestürzt ist.
> Dem Betroffenen nützt das nur nichts.



Und denen, die sich augenscheinlich nicht mal mehr ohne Waffe vor die Haustür trauen, nützt auch dein Geseier von wegen "Hier bei mir is noch nie nirgends was passiert!" genauso viel...

Mich wundert langsam nichts mehr. Wenn man nicht mal mehr im Stande ist, über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszugucken und sich jeder eh nur noch um seinen eigenen Mist kümmert, dann wird das mit der Demokratie sowieso nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Tja, wenn du kein Vertrauen in die Polizei hast, machst du meiner Meinung nach was grundlegendes falsch.
Die Polizei ist immer noch dein Freund. Lieber mal zu oft dort anrufen als zu wenig. Denn im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern wird man hier nicht von der Polizei schikaniert oder unter falschen Anschuldigungen verhaftet und weggesperrt.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Was bringt es mir, wenn die Polizei 15 Minuten, nachdem ich überfallen wurde, vorbei kommt? Bringt mir das meine Sachen wieder? Unter Umständen. Macht das die evtl. bekommene Beule in der Birne wieder heile? Sicher nicht.

Das hat schon so überhaupt nichts mit meinem Vertrauen gegenüber der Polizei zu tun. Ich bin froh dass es die Jungs gibt, auch wenn sie oft genug zu spät kommen, aber die können schließlich auch nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. Da geht es viel mehr um ein subjektives Sicherheitsempfinden, ja sogar um ein daraus resultierendes Wohlbefinden.

Mir kommt vor, dir fällt es sehr schwer dich in andere Leute zu versetzen und Themen mal von einem anderen Standpunkt aus zu sehen. Tellerrand!


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wie oft bist du denn bisher überfallen worden?


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Muss dir nicht Leid tun. Sagt eben nur wenig aus. Statistisch gesehen gabs früher auch mehr Vulkanausbrüche. Deswegen werden die heutigen aber nicht weniger gefährlich oder harmlos. Letztlich hilft eben nicht mit irgendwelchen Statistiken herum zu wedeln sondern  die Fälle im einzelnen zu betrachten. Seien es Einbrüche oder sonstwas.
> Daher hilft ein Verweis auf irgendwelche Statistiken hier nur bedingt. Aber wenn nix besseres da ist, kann man auch mit Statistik argumentieren, wer's braucht.


Warum auch eine objektive, auf Fakten beruhende Diskussion führen, geben wir besser den offenen Grenzen die Schuld, ist ja eh viel einfacher...

Das Statistiken nicht immer zu gebrauchen sind und auch nicht der heilige Gral sind, steht außer Frage. 
Die Statistik zu Wohnungseinbrüchen zeigt aber deutlich, dass das subjektive Sicherheitsgefühl bei weitem nicht der Realität entspricht. Da muss man nicht mit irgendwelchen Vulkanen ankommen..

Das Statistiken den Betroffenen herzlich wenig helfen ist auch klar, allerdings führen wir hier Gesellschaftsdebatten, da muss man objektiv werden und nicht auf die Gefühlsebene abdriften.


----------



## Kindercola (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Man muss doch nicht erst überfallen werden um sich Sorgen um seine Person zu machen . Kenne auch genügend Frauen von Arbeitskollegen die nur noch mit Pfefferspray das Haus verlassen.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Statistiken nicht immer zu gebrauchen sind und auch nicht der heilige Gral sind, steht außer Frage.
> Die Statistik zu Wohnungseinbrüchen zeigt aber deutlich, dass das subjektive Sicherheitsgefühl bei weitem nicht der Realität entspricht. Da muss man nicht mit irgendwelchen Vulkanen ankommen..



Ich persönlich sehe da auch zum Teil die Medien als Ursache für die Differenz zwischen Statistik und persönlichem Empfinden. 
Wenn man in den Medien seis in Zeitung, Fernsehen oder Sozialen-Medien den ganzen Tag mit allen möglichen Verbrechen konfrontiert wird hat man entsprechend ein eher schlechtes Sicherheitsgefühl hat.
Vor 30 Jahren hat man eben nur die Lokal-Zeitung gelesen und am Abend in der Nachrichtensendung wurde meiner Meinung nach auch anders berichtet. (Man vergleiche nur Nachrichten auf RTL und ARD)


----------



## Kusanar (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie oft bist du denn bisher überfallen worden?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nie. Und ich wohne auch nicht in Duisburg.



Kusanar schrieb:


> *Mir kommt vor, dir fällt es sehr schwer dich in andere Leute zu  versetzen und Themen mal von einem anderen Standpunkt aus zu sehen.  Tellerrand!*


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wieso sollte es mir schwer fallen? 
Wer der Meinung ist, dass er in einer gefährlichen Gegend lebt, wo er sich nicht sicher fühlt, zieht eben um.
wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wieso immer der Tellerrand? Natürlich sollte man darauf achten was in der Welt passiert nur muss man deswegen nicht alle Maßnahmen der Welt ins heimische Land übernehmen. Die hiesige Polizei wird doch eh schon genug gegängelt


----------



## Kusanar (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wieso immer der Tellerrand? Natürlich sollte man darauf achten was in der Welt passiert nur muss man deswegen nicht alle Maßnahmen der Welt ins heimische Land übernehmen. Die hiesige Polizei wird doch eh schon genug gegängelt



Ja, Dankeschön für das aus-dem-Zusammenhang-reißen des Arguments.

Ich habe übrigens schon erwähnt, dass ich mit der Polizei (so wie sie ist) zufrieden bin. Es gibt auch andere Maßnahmen als Totalüberwachung und Polizeistaat... Es gibt immer Alternativen, auch wenn Mutti anderer Meinung ist! Dieses ewige Tunneldenken in alle Richtungen geht mir langsam sowas von auf den Keks.



Spoiler



Offenbar gibt es heutzutage Menschen in der Bevölkerung, die keine Lust mehr haben außerhalb gewohnter Bahnen zu denken und/oder sich mal auf eine vernünftige Diskussion einzulassen. Es wird immer nur alles abgeschmettert, überlesen, abgetan und ignoriert...


----------



## Rwk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es mir schwer fallen?
> Wer der Meinung ist, dass er in einer gefährlichen Gegend lebt, wo er sich nicht sicher fühlt, zieht eben um.
> wo ist das Problem?



Das ist also dein Vorschlag ?! Meine Heimat verlassen, meine Arbeit, meine Familie und Freunde zurücklassen...weil sich hier die Gesetzlosigkeit breit macht ?
Überleg doch mal, wenn das alle frommen Bürger so machen würden dann bleibt am Ende nur noch ein Ghetto. Les mal was über Duisburg Marxloh, ist hier direkt um die Ecke ! 
Genau das passiert da nämlich und die Polizisten trauen sich zu zweit schon gar nicht mehr da hin, die werden umzingelt und angespuckt !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Nur was soll man nach all den Jahren der Ghettobildung da noch unternehmen, der Regierung ist alles bis auf die eigene Sicherheit egal und die Polizei kann und oder darf fast nix mehr. Da kann man natürlich ein wenig neidisch auf die US Polizei schielen die sich ab einem gewissen Grad nicht das Brot von der Butter nehmen lässt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Also wenn wir die Einstellung beibehalten, dass jeder erstmal kommen kann, weil wir ein Einwanderungsland und offen und frei sind und irgendwelchen Globalisierungszwängen folgen müssen, dann werden wir hier bald amerikanische Verhältnisse haben. Hohe Kriminalitätsrate, rabiate Polizei mit Maschinenpistolen, Gefängnisse en masse, Gegenden in die sich die Polizei tatsächlich nicht mehr hereintraut (schon heute traut sie sich in manche Gegenden nur mit mehreren Streifenwagen), freier Waffenverkauf an alle Staatsbürger und Castle Doctrine. Und wenn dann noch irgendwann der Sozialstaat beschnitten wird und auf das US-Niveau fällt, dann explodiert die Kriminalitätsrate nochmal und es werden überall Obdachlose rumliegen. Es ist doch die Erfahrung, dass wir den USA in der Entwicklung 10 oder vielleicht auch 20 Jahre "hinterherhinken" und für eine gewisse Frau Merkel scheinen die USA ja auch in fast jeder Hinsicht das große Vorbild zu sein. Die Frage ist, ob wir so eine Entwicklung wollen oder ob wir für die Blaupause der Landesentwicklung lieber einige Jahre zurückschauen ins eigene Land.  Mit einer Merkel ist das aber nicht möglich, denn die hat keine Visionen und die hat auch Zukunftspläne über die nächste Legislaturperiode hinaus. Das ist eine Frau, die der Taktik der Minischritte folgt und erst handelt, wenn das Problem bereits da ist. Das ist eine Frau, die sagt, sie passt sich der Realität an, obwohl der Regierung eigentlich die Aufgabe zukommt, Wirklichkeit zu gestalten und auch an die nächsten 30 Jahre zu denken. Und in den nächsten 30 Jahren wird es Entwicklungen geben, denen ein europäischer Staat, und sei er noch so groß, vermögend und einflußreich, mit Offenheit und Freiheit niemals Herr werden kann. Klimaerwärmung, Trinkwasserkriege und Überbevölkerung werden in Afrika und im nahe Osten solch immense Flüchtlingsströme verursachen, dass spätestens dann jeder "Chancellor of the Free World" dastehen wird wie ein Idiot.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur was soll man nach all den Jahren der Ghettobildung da noch unternehmen, der Regierung ist alles bis auf die eigene Sicherheit egal und die Polizei kann und oder darf fast nix mehr. Da kann man natürlich ein wenig neidisch auf die US Polizei schielen die sich ab einem gewissen Grad nicht das Brot von der Butter nehmen lässt.



Wieso neidisch? 
Was darf die Polizei denn nicht mehr?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn in diesem Land unsicher?
> Ich fühle mich hier sehr sicher, deutlich sicherer als z.B in den USA, wo jeder mit einer Knarre herumläuft und wo du Angst haben musst, nachts von irgendeinem bekloppten erschossen zu werden.



Ich persönlich fühle mich auch sicher 

Berufsbedingt sehe ich doch die wachsende Kriminälität tagtäglich, Einbruchsspuren dort, geknackte Autos da,
das ist doch keine Einbildung

Wir haben doch einen Deal, wir zahlen Steuern, und der Staat sorgt für unsere Sicherheit

Wenn der Deal aber einseitig gekündigt wird, weil eher Banken usw. gerettet werden müssen,
gleichzeitig aber immer mehr Personal bei den Polizeibehörden abgebaut wird,

freilich, weil die Kohle fehlt,

dann brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, das in näherer Zukunft hier bald amerikanische Zustände herrschen werden


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Deal aber einseitig gekündigt wird, weil eher Banken usw. gerettet werden müssen,
> gleichzeitig aber immer mehr Personal bei den Polizeibehörden abgebaut wird,



Du hast einen Stimmzettel, ändere das, wenn es dir nicht passt.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fühle mich auch sicher
> Berufsbedingt sehe ich doch die wachsende Kriminälität tagtäglich, Einbruchsspuren dort, geknackte Autos da,
> das ist doch keine Einbildung
> Wir haben doch einen Deal, wir zahlen Steuern, und der Staat sorgt für unsere Sicherheit
> ...


Es ist aber nicht so einfach zu sagen: Tja, Banken gehen pleite, dafür stocken wir Polizeiposten auf. Weder ist die Bankenkrise derart einfach zu lösen, noch ist es eine Lösung dahingehend nichts zu tun.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was darf die Polizei denn nicht mehr?


Die frage muß anders lauten: Was darf die polizei überhaupt noch?
Sie  dürfen fest nehmen, betreffenden aber nicht in der zelle lassen auch  wenn sie wissen das der/die gleich zur nächsten straftat über geht.
Sie  dürfen beim festnehmen keine "übermäßige gewalt" anwenden. Blöderweise  ist das dehnbar und nur die wenigsten lassen sich freiwillig verhaften.  Dafür darf der straftäter den polizisten dann anzeigen...
Also  ehrlich, in deutschland möchte ich kein polizist sein. In meinen augen  sind das alles arme schweine die nur versuchen zu retten, was andere  versaut haben.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fühle mich auch sicher


Naja...Dresden  halt. Das möchte sicher sein, denn da regiert ja unser nachfolger vom  könig kurt. Wenn der nun abhanden kommt...obwohl... wäre sicher auch  kein verlust...aber pssst...


> Berufsbedingt sehe ich doch die wachsende Kriminälität tagtäglich, Einbruchsspuren dort, geknackte Autos da,
> das ist doch keine Einbildung


Tatort-reiniger? (sorry,der gedanke mußte raus )


Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast einen Stimmzettel, ändere das, wenn es dir nicht passt.


Tja, kannst du was wählbares empfehlen? Und kannst du dann mit deinem leben dafür einstehen, das betreffende dann für das volk und nicht die eigene tasche regieren?


Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht so einfach zu sagen: Tja, Banken  gehen pleite, dafür stocken wir Polizeiposten auf. Weder ist die  Bankenkrise derart einfach zu lösen, noch ist es eine Lösung dahingehend  nichts zu tun.


Denen quasi blanko das geld in die hand zu drücken ist aber auch keine  lösung, oder drückst du dem döner-mann bei dir an der ecke einfach mal  5000€ in die hand weil er sonst pleite geht? (vorraussetzung er ist der einzige in 10km umkreis und von daher "systemrelevant")
Bei den banken hätte man  relevante teile aufkaufen können und den rest pleite gehen lassen. Das  hätte gleich noch den vorteil gehabt, das alles ein wenig bereinigt  worden wären aber so geht es halt wie gewohnt weiter. Da ist wirklich  niemand schlau geworden.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die frage muß anders lauten: Was darf die polizei überhaupt noch?


Nein, meine Frage war ganz klar, und hat sich klar auf die Aussage "die Polizei darf nix mehr" bezogen, ergo will ich wissen was die Polizei nicht mehr darf. Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder? 


> Sie  dürfen fest nehmen, betreffenden aber nicht in der zelle lassen auch  wenn sie wissen das der/die gleich zur nächsten straftat über geht.
> Sie  dürfen beim festnehmen keine "übermäßige gewalt" anwenden. Blöderweise  ist das dehnbar und nur die wenigsten lassen sich freiwillig verhaften.  Dafür darf der straftäter den polizisten dann anzeigen...
> Also  ehrlich, in deutschland möchte ich kein polizist sein. In meinen augen  sind das alles arme schweine die nur versuchen zu retten, was andere  versaut haben.


Von übermäßiger Gewalt ist es nicht mehr weit zur Misshandlung. Und nein, so etwas will ich nicht haben. Es gibt genug Fällen von Gewalt von Polizisten gegenüber Verbrechern, und sowas heiße ich nicht gut, dafür gibt es eine Gewaltentrennung. 
Hast du Zahlen dafür, wie die Anzeigen verlaufen? Kommt es zu einer Anklage der Polizisten, oder gar zu einer Verurteilung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso neidisch?
> Was darf die Polizei denn nicht mehr?


Samthandschuhe anstatt mal den Knüppel zu nehmen, Täter die schneller wieder frei sind als es einem lieb ist usw. Sicherlich brauchen wir keine Prügeltruppe oder so etwas in der Art aber in der heutigen Zeit fehlt es oft an Respekt. Hatte man ja über Silvester auch wieder lesen können das Polizei, Feuerwehr und Co mit Böllern und Co beworfen wurden oder in Prügeleien verwickelt werden obwohl die nur helfen wollen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, meine Frage war ganz klar, und hat sich klar auf die Aussage "die Polizei darf nix mehr" bezogen, ergo will ich wissen was die Polizei nicht mehr darf. Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?


Du hast das ziel meiner gegenfrage nicht erkannt. Es ist einfacher auf zu zählen was sie noch dürfen als das , was sie nicht dürfen.


> Von übermäßiger Gewalt ist es nicht mehr weit zur Misshandlung. Und nein, so etwas will ich nicht haben.


Also mir liegt es fern dir etwas zu unterstellen, aber wenn ich verhaftet werden soll mache ich erstmal keinen aufstand und gehe einfach mit. (gut, dienstausweis hätte ich vorher schon gerne gesehen) Da ist nirgendwo ein anlass für gewalt!
Wer sich dagegen wehrt, herum pöbelt oder sonstige faxen macht darf von mir aus gerne erstmal eine auf die 12 bekommen. So sind die fronten auch gleich geklärt und gut!


> Es gibt genug Fällen von Gewalt von Polizisten gegenüber Verbrechern, und sowas heiße ich nicht gut, dafür gibt es eine Gewaltentrennung.


Um mit deiner rhetorik zu anworten, hast du zahlen? Hast du auch zahlen wieviele der verbrecher vorher die polizisten körperlich angegangen sind, so das sie sich eigentlich nur im affekt verteidigt haben? Ich mein, ich kann denen nichtmal verübeln wenn im eifer des gefechtes einem polizisten die sicherung durch brennt. Wir sind alle nur menschen!
Was aber die wichtigste frage ist, wie würdest du reagieren, wenn du quasi als prügelknabe der nation in einem solchen fall da gewesen wärst? (mute niemals einem anderen zu, was du nicht selbst machen/aushalten würdest-> wer das nicht beherzigt ist in meinen augen unterste schublade)
Und zur gewaltentrennung, wer kontrolliert eigentlich die richter? Ist von denen schonmal einer wegen eines fehlurteils zur verantwortung gezogen worden? (es sind immerhin schon leute für geisteskrank erklärt worden, die es nachweislich garnicht waren)


> Hast du Zahlen dafür, wie die Anzeigen verlaufen? Kommt es zu einer Anklage der Polizisten, oder gar zu einer Verurteilung?


Aus dem stehgreif sicherlich genau so viele, wie du für deine theorien.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: AnhÃ¤nger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast das ziel meiner gegenfrage nicht erkannt. Es ist einfacher auf zu zählen was sie noch dürfen als das , was sie nicht dürfen.


Dann zähl bitte auf was sie dürfen. Und dann bitte wie es früher war, damit man einen Vergleich hat. 



> Also mir liegt es fern dir etwas zu unterstellen, aber wenn ich verhaftet werden soll mache ich erstmal keinen aufstand und gehe einfach mit. (gut, dienstausweis hätte ich vorher schon gerne gesehen) Da ist nirgendwo ein anlass für gewalt!
> Wer sich dagegen wehrt, herum pöbelt oder sonstige faxen macht darf von mir aus gerne erstmal eine auf die 12 bekommen. So sind die fronten auch gleich geklärt und gut!


Und wenn die Polizei jemanden irrtümlich festnimmt? Aufgrund eines Augenzeugen der sich geirrt hat? Ist es dann auch ok wenn er "pöbelt" (was natürlich ein weit gestreckter Begriff ist) einfach mal eine auf die 12 zu geben? 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um mit deiner rhetorik zu anworten, hast du zahlen? Hast du auch zahlen wieviele der verbrecher vorher die polizisten körperlich angegangen sind, so das sie sich eigentlich nur im affekt verteidigt haben? Ich mein, ich kann denen nichtmal verübeln wenn im eifer des gefechtes einem polizisten die sicherung durch brennt. Wir sind alle nur menschen!
> Was aber die wichtigste frage ist, wie würdest du reagieren, wenn du quasi als prügelknabe der nation in einem solchen fall da gewesen wärst? (mute niemals einem anderen zu, was du nicht selbst machen/aushalten würdest-> wer das nicht beherzigt ist in meinen augen unterste schublade)


Ich habe dir eine Frage gestellt. Du antwortest scheinbar immer mit Gegenfragen. 
Schön dass du es jemandem nicht verübeln kannst, wenn die Sicherung durch brennt. Leider gilt das nicht als Entschuldigung. Ein Polizist trägt eine Waffe und hat eine große Verantwortung, da will sicherlich niemand Opfer eines Polizisten werden, bei dem die Sicherung durchbrennt. Sowas kann man doch nicht gutheißen. 
Polizisten nur selten vor Gericht – correctiv.org
Wie ich reagieren würde? Tut nichts zur Sache, denn ich war nicht in der Situation und wie ich reagieren würde ist reine Spekulation, und demnach sinnlos. Deinem Spruch nach darf ich jemandem eine reinhauen, wenn ich es selbst aushalten würde^^ 


> Und zur gewaltentrennung, wer kontrolliert eigentlich die richter? Ist von denen schonmal einer wegen eines fehlurteils zur verantwortung gezogen worden? (es sind immerhin schon leute für geisteskrank erklärt worden, die es nachweislich garnicht waren)


Wieder gleich eine nette Gegenfrage anstatt drauf einzugehen, kennen wir ja nun schon. Es geht hier um die Polizei, nicht um Richter.  Und Richter bestimmen, ob jemand als "geisteskrank" eingestuft wird, interessant, interessant.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aus dem stehgreif sicherlich genau so viele, wie du für deine theorien.


Welche Theorien? Das es Fälle von Polizeigewalt gibt? Und welche Theorien habe ich sonst aufgestellt, zeig sie mir bitte.


----------



## Rwk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich finde es mangelt vor allem an härteren Strafen für Verbrechen. Die meisten Kriminellen lachen sich doch hier schlapp über die Konsequenzen.
Unsere Gesellschaft hat sich erheblich verändert, unsere Gesetze und Strafen jedoch kaum, die sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Und ich rede jetzt nicht von erhöhten Bußgeldern beim autofahren mit Handy am Ohr...
Für Gewaltverbrechen, sexuelle Belästigung oder gar Vergewaltigungen und auch für Diebstähle müsste es mal richtige Paukenschläge geben !
Aber unsere Regierenden und Richter haben einfach nicht die Eier in der Hose sowas durchzuziehen und hier was zu verändern, dabei ist es bitternötig.
Warum werden Fahndungsfotos oft erst nach einem halben Jahr veröffentlicht ? Das ist lächerlich.
Warum gibt es überhaupt sogenannte Intensivtäter ? Weil die Konsequenzen für Verbrechen hier ein Witz sind und die Täter nichts daraus lernen.
Vor solchen Rüpeln sollte die Gesellschaft geschützt werden und das kriegt der Staat nicht auf die Reihe.

Und um mal auf den Ursprung des Übels hinzuweisen - ich finde es erschreckend wie manche Leute ihre Kinder erziehen...
Hier wachsen Generationen heran, deren Hemmschwelle zu Verbrechen einfach zu gering ist - der Respekt vor anderen  Menschen und deren Eigentum wird nicht genügend gelehrt.


----------



## Rwk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Polizeigewerkschafts-Chef warnt vor "polizeifreien Zonen" in Deutschland - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Warum werden Fahndungsfotos oft erst nach einem halben Jahr veröffentlicht ? Das ist lächerlich.



Das ist nicht lächerlich, sondern richtig so. 
Und zwar aus dem ganz einfachen Grund (banal gesagt) nicht den falschen vorverurzuteilen. Erst wenn alle Ermittlungswege nicht zum Erfolg geführt haben, wird öffentlich gefahndet, außer in Fällen wie Amri. 
Stell dir mal vor, nach dir wird öffentlich gefahndet wegen Vergewaltigung und am Ende warst du es gar nicht. Ich glaube dein Ruf wär erstmal dahin.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Ich finde es mangelt vor allem an härteren Strafen für Verbrechen. Die meisten Kriminellen lachen sich doch hier schlapp über die Konsequenzen.



Soll ich dir ein paar Personen aufzählen, die sich schlapp gelacht haben? Bereit? Also, los geht's:

*Bernd Pischetsrieder*
(ehemaliger Chef von VW und BMW, 234.000 € Einkommenssteuer hinterzogen, gegen Zahlung von 100.000 € wurde das Verfahren eingestellt, kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Bernd durfte sich über Ablösezahlungen von VW von 2006 bis 2011 in Höhe von 50 Mio. € freuen...)

*Klaus Zumwinkel*
(ehemaliger Chef der Deutschen Post, wegen einer Justizpanne nur wegen einer von zwei Steuerhinterziehungen belangbar, 2 Jahre Haft auf Bewährung und Geldstrafe)

*Joachim Erwin*
(CDU, Düsseldorfer Oberbürgermeister, Freispruch von der Steuerhinterziehung trotz offensichtlicher Mängel und grober Fehler bei den Steuererklärungen)

*Freddy Quinn*
(Entertainer, 900.000 € Steuern hinterzogen, Bußgeld 150.000 € und 2 Jahre Haft auf Bewährung)

*Hans Friedrichs und Otto Graf Lambsdorff*
(beide Wirtschaftsminister, fädelten die Steuerhinterziehung des Flick-Konzerns ein, 986 Mio DM Steuerschuld, je 61.500 und 180.000 DM Strafe, *Friedrich Karl Flick* ging übrigens mit 1,5 Milliarden DM Gewinn straffrei aus der Affäre, der hat sich Damals sicher auch ins Fäustchen gelacht)

*Gerold Tandler*
(CSU-Minister, "lieh" sich bei Thermalbad-Krösus Zwick (der übrigens selbst auch Steuerhinterziehung betrieb) 700.000 DM, Verdacht auf Beihilfe bei der Steuerhinterziehung von Herrn Zwick, gegen 150.000 DM wurde das Verfahren eingestellt)

*Karlheinz Schreiber*
(Waffenhändler, geschätzte 20 Mio € Steuerlast, in Deutschland per Haftbefehl gesucht aber immer noch auf freiem Fuß, ob er sich dabei schlapp lacht ist leider unbekannt, aber ich vermute ihn mal irgendwo in der Karabik am Palmenstrand)

*Ludwig-Holger Pfahls*
(Sekretär im Verteidigungsministerium, kassierte von Karlheinz Schreiber 2 Mio. € Schmiergeld für Waffengeschäfte, setzte sich ins Ausland ab, 27 Monate Haft, nach der Hälfte der Zeit wieder auf freiem Fuß)

*Theo Sommer*
(Herausgeber "Die Zeit", Steuerbetrug, Haftstrafe auf Bewährung)

*Paul Schockemöhle*
(Springreiter, Millionen "steuerschonend" in Liechtenstein geparkt, 11,6 Mio € Nachzahlung und 11 Monate auf Bewährung)


Und das ist jetzt nur ein kleiner Auszug...

PS: Die Strafe für reinen Bankraub (also ohne jemanden zu verletzen oder sonstwelche Verbrechen dabei zu verüben, es geht hier rein ums Geld) in der Höhe von 30.000 € liegt übrigens bei durschnittlich 4 Jahren *unbedingter* Haft... Nur mal so als Relation.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Detail am Rande: Die Staatsanwältin welche Zumwinkel hochgenommen hat wurde kurz darauf auf einen unwichtigen Posten in einem fensterlosen Kellerraum versetzt. 

Das ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass man mit vielfachem bandenmässigen gewerbsmässigem Diebstahl und ähnlichem auf Bewährung davon kommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Welt ist leider ungerecht und je höher die Straftäter sitzen desto eher scheint es einen Promibonus zu geben oder man wird auf einen anderen Posten weggelobt da man sich gegenseitig ja kein Auge raushackt.


----------



## Rwk (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich nenne dir noch einen Schlapplacher !
Mein Ex-Chef von der Immobilienverwaltung...ist mit etwa 150.000€ Kundengeldern über alle Berge gewesen.
Der hat einfach hunderte Beträge in bar von deren Rücklagekonten abgehoben.
Weil der Laden dann insolvent kaputt gegangen ist, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen ob er überhaupt verurteilt wurde. 
Vermutlich konnten die nichtmal beweisen das er das überhaupt war. Und 1 Jahr später hatte der schon eine neue Firma...soviel hab ich noch mitgekriegt.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Den ganzen racial profiling bullshit fand ich ja auch witzig.  Bei jedem Fußball Spiel wird anhand von Trikots rausgefischt, das ist nix anderes. Bei den Afrikanern ist es nunmal auch sehr einfach. Aber irgendwelche links-grüne verfielen trotzdem in Schnappatmung. Der knallt kommt eh bald, die AfD wird ordentlich Prozente einfahren, ob man das will oder nicht ist 'ne andere Sache. Aber da werden sich noch einige gehörig umsehen müssen.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wieso ist es einfach? Gibt es keine weißen Afrikaner? Ist jeder mit dunklerem Teint auto.atisch ein Afrikaner?


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es einfach? Gibt es keine weißen Afrikaner? Ist jeder mit dunklerem Teint auto.atisch ein Afrikaner?


Also ich weiß nicht, bei Oscar Pistorius wäre ich schon auch vorsichtig.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Diskussionen über "racial profiling" sind wichtig und müssen auch geführt werden. 

Allerdings halte ich das im Zusammenhang mit dem Vorgehen der Polizei an Silvester für falsch. Das die Gruppe der Nordafrikaner an diesem Silvester stärker in den Fokus gerückt ist, ist nach Silvester '15 nur richtig. Ob man diese Gruppe nun unbedingt 'Nafris' nennen musste, naja ich denke da sollte man sich lieber über andere Dinge den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Es ist für die Polizei einfach nur ein " Arbeitsname " der in der Regel ja nicht breitgetreten wird und auch nicht in einer Willkommensansprache auftauchen wird. Nach 2015 musste nun mal gehobelt werden um ein Fortsetzung bzw. Ausweitung zu vermeiden und Blümchensprache ist halt unangebracht


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der knallt kommt eh bald, die AfD wird ordentlich Prozente einfahren, ob man das will oder nicht ist 'ne andere Sache. Aber da werden sich noch einige gehörig umsehen müssen.


Auch dann wird sich nichts ändern. Die AfD ist nun mal Teil des Systems und macht auch nur Politik für die da oben.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Auch dann wird sich nichts ändern. Die AfD ist nun mal Teil des Systems und macht auch nur Politik für die da oben.


Es wird, worüber ich auch nicht unbedingt glücklich bin, sowieso auf eine erneute GroKo hinaus laufen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es wird, worüber ich auch nicht unbedingt glücklich bin, sowieso auf eine erneute GroKo hinaus laufen.



Alles andere wäre ungewöhnlich.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen -- selbst wenns für Rot/rot/grün reichen wird -- dass sich daraus eine Koalition bildet. Gabriel ist Teil des Systems Merkel, den will keiner haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist für die Polizei einfach nur ein " Arbeitsname " der in der Regel ja nicht breitgetreten wird und auch nicht in einer Willkommensansprache auftauchen wird. Nach 2015 musste nun mal gehobelt werden um ein Fortsetzung bzw. Ausweitung zu vermeiden und Blümchensprache ist halt unangebracht




Naja, Sexismus mit Rassismus zu bekämpfen ist auch nicht das wahre. Beides ist fürn Arsch. Dass man vom Boulevard und rechten Spinnern quasi für vogelfrei erklärt wird, nur weil man anregt, über einen zumindest diskussionswürdigen Einsatz wenigstens mal zu diskutieren (nichts anderes ist es, bei Lob der Polizeiarbeit mit zusätzlicher Bemerkung, "dass sich die Frage nach Verhältnis- und Rechtmäßigkeit stellt") ist erschreckend. Da stellt sich doch wirklich die Frage, ob wir aus Angst vor Terror mittlerweile tatsächlich bereit sind, Gewaltenteilung abzuschaffen und statt islamistischem Terror staatlichen einzuführen...

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es auf deutschen Volksfesten doch zum guten Ton gehört, stockbesoffen Frauen unter den Rock zu packen und genau diejenigen, die jetzt angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten beiden Jahre in Köln groß die mediale Propaganda für den Polizeistaat fahren (ganz explizit das Drecksblatt mit den vier Buchstaben...), selbst mit das sexistischste und frauenfeindlichste Weltbild haben, dass man hierzulande so finden kann. Deutscher Sexismus ist super und das Gendering (oder wie auch immer das heißt) eine Ausgeburt der Hölle, Frauen gehören schließlich an den Herd. Aber sobald das Muslime genauso sehen ist Achterbahn!

Soll jetzt keine Wertung zum Polizeieinsatz sein, ich finde verstärkte Polizeipräsenz nach dem letzten Silvester ok und habe keine Ahnung, was genau dieses Jahr vorgefallen ist. Ich war nicht dabei und man liest zu viel gegensätzliches, um das alles wirklich bewerten zu können. Aber die Entwicklung der Diskussionskultur ist besorgniserregend. Wenn man nicht mal leise Kritik an solchen Aktionen bringen kann und eine Diskussion anregen kann, ohne die Karriere oder gleich das Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen (siehe Reker; komisch, war auch Köln...), läuft irgendwas falsch. Aber wen wundert das in Zeiten, in denen Meldungen, die nicht ins Weltbild passen, per se als "Lügenpresse" bezeichnet werden, "Zeitungen" nach Jahrzehnten voller menschenverachtender Lügen plötzlich geglaubt wird, solange die Lügen eben doch ins Weltbild passen, sich bei verfassungsfeindlichen Äußerungen auf dieselbe "Meinungsfreiheit" berufen wird, die bei Kritik an eben diesen Äußerungen doch bitte abgeschafft gehört...



Und ich weiß nicht, früher oder später werden wieder extreme Rechte an die Macht kommen, seien es AfD, NPD, beide als Koalition. die CSU, die die CDU vor sich knallhart nach rechts treibt oder wer auch immer. Siehe USA. Da muss man sich glaube ich keine Illusionen machen, solange Politik und Wirtschaft die gesellschaftliche Spaltung immer weiter vorantreiben. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass das eventuell kleinste Übel für den "kleinen Mann" (und einzige Alternative zur GroKo?) mit Rot/Rot/Grün genau die Typen enthält, die das ganze vor 15 Jahren sogar beschleunigt haben und das soziale Korrektiv in dieser Koalition Leute wie die Wagenknecht enthält, die versucht, mit menschenfeindlichen Sprüchen der AfD stimmen zu klauen... traurig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Trotzdem sollte man sich als " Gast " in Deutschland entsprechend benehmen und nicht hier alles Freiwild ansehen was nicht bei Drei auf dem Baum hockt. In deren Heimat ist die Frau nix wert und hier sind es anscheinend nur alles willige Schlampen. Wer sich so benimmt gehört augenblicklich wieder übers Meer getrieben.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wie gesagt, wenn man alkoholisierte feiernde Deutsche als Maßstab nimmt haben sich die "Gäste" eigentlich ziemlich gut angepasst und entsprechend benommen. Und auch für Bild usw. sind Frauen nichts wert und willige Schlampen. Ich gebe dir aber insofern Recht, als dass diese amoralisch handelnden Menschen bestraft gehören. Sei es nun der Flüchtling aus Syrien, der Bayer auf dem Oktoberfest oder der Redakteur bei der Bild.

Das alles sollte allerdings bei der Diskussion um die Demokratie keine Rolle spielen. In jeder Gruppe gibts Menschen, mit denen man auf keinen Fall was zu tun haben will. Man wirft ja auch zurecht nicht alle Deutschen in einen Topf, weil mittlerweile einige gegen die Demokratie arbeiten und Strömungen wie Pegida und AfD zu viel Zulauf haben. Nur weil sich auch unter unseren Gästen einige nicht benehmen können muss man ja nicht gleich einen autoritaristischen Polizeistaat fordern und jegliche politische Diskussion ob das Grundgesetz vielleicht doch erhaltenswert ist und ob Demokratie und Freiheit ein zu hoher Preis für ein bisschen gefühlte Sicherheit sein könnten für falsch und lügnerisch erklären.


----------



## Rolk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: AnhÃ¤nger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Den Mist mit dem Oktoberfest könnte man langsam mal stecken lassen, gibt nur der AfD weiter Auftrieb. 

Die Ubergriffe in Koln und falsche Zahlen von der Wiesn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Gut die Wortwahl war etwas locker und vielleicht nicht ganz passend. Aber generell sollte natürlich jeder der sich nicht benimmt eine passende Strafe bekommen nur als Gast gehört spätestens nach der Haft abgeschoben. Natürlich soll man Kulturen von anderen tolerieren nur ist einiges eben nicht mit dem Recht, Menschenwürde etc. vereinbar und der Gast muss sich entsprechend auch anpassen. 
Einen Polizeistaat will wohl niemand aber zu gewissen Zeiten geht es wohl nicht ganz mit mehr Regeln und einem strikterem Eingreifen ( da liegt ja schon seit Ewigkeiten das Kind im Brunnen ). Was die Übergriffe angeht wird wohl kaum einer wahre Zahlen zu Gesicht bekommen aber es schürt die Angst und fordert die Präsenz.
Neben dem Benehmen muss auch die mehrfache Anzahl der Asylbewerber bekämpft werden und bestehende Gesetze strenger eingehalten werden mit höheren Konsequenzen


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Den Mist mit dem Oktoberfest könnte man langsam mal stecken lassen, gibt nur der AfD weiter Auftrieb.
> 
> Die Ubergriffe in Koln und falsche Zahlen von der Wiesn




Von den Zahlen hatte ich ehrlich gesagt vorher noch nichts mitbekommen. War einfach nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass Menschen in einer Menge, erst recht wenn sie alkoholisiert sind, unabhängig von ihrer Herkunft eher über die Strenge schlagen als sonst und Frauen überdurchschnittlich oft die Opfer sein dürften. Und dass wir ebenfalls ein Problem mit rückständigen Frauenbildern haben zeigen AfD, Bild usw. sehr gut. Mir gings nur darum, dass einige, die die Vorfälle vom letzten Silvester als Untergang des Abendlandes und Anlass genug sehen, um darüber nachzudenken, unsere Demokratie anzugreifen, mehr oder weniger genau so über Frauen denken wie ein konservativer Muslim. Bestes Beispiel für diese Doppelmoral ist da natürlich die Bild...




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut die Wortwahl war etwas locker und vielleicht nicht ganz passend. Aber generell sollte natürlich jeder der sich nicht benimmt eine passende Strafe bekommen nur als Gast gehört spätestens nach der Haft abgeschoben. Natürlich soll man Kulturen von anderen tolerieren nur ist einiges eben nicht mit dem Recht, Menschenwürde etc. vereinbar und der Gast muss sich entsprechend auch anpassen.
> Einen Polizeistaat will wohl niemand aber zu gewissen Zeiten geht es wohl nicht ganz mit mehr Regeln und einem strikterem Eingreifen ( da liegt ja schon seit Ewigkeiten das Kind im Brunnen ). Was die Übergriffe angeht wird wohl kaum einer wahre Zahlen zu Gesicht bekommen aber es schürt die Angst und fordert die Präsenz.
> Neben dem Benehmen muss auch die mehrfache Anzahl der Asylbewerber bekämpft werden und bestehende Gesetze strenger eingehalten werden mit höheren Konsequenzen




Nur ist das Asylrecht ebenfalls ein Grundrecht, und Menschen in Krisengebiete zurück zu schicken wäre bezüglich Würde auch sehr fragwürdig. Hier gibts eigentlich kein richtig oder falsch.

Und viel hilft viel hat zwar an Silvester wirklich gegolten, aber so allgemein kann man das auch nicht sagen. In Stadien z.B. gilt ja eher die Faustregel mehr Polizei gleich mehr Gewalt.
Einen Polizeistaat dürfte in der Tat niemand wollen, aber solange Spinner und Psychopathen wie Rainer Wendt in dieser Angelegenheit so viel zu sagen haben...


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Man sollte mal lieber über LIFRI's diskutieren. *L*inks *F*undamentalsitische* R*ealitätsferne *I*ntensivschwätzer. Unser erstes Problem ist nämlich eine von Moralterror gelähmte Politik. Die Politiker stammeln nur vor sich hin, weil sie nichts politisch Unkorrektes sagen dürfen. Es darf ja nicht sein, dass sich die vermeintlich rechte Propaganda hier und da tatsächlich mit der Realität überschneidet.

Gruner Realitatsverlust, Terror und Nafri-Debatte im Jahr der Entscheidung - YouTube


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Super, gleich mal ein Beweis meiner These. Hauptsache platte Bildparolen ins Internet pöbeln. Sich vom Boulevard, Populisten und Verschwörungstheoretikern Schwachsinn einreden zu lassen und dann jede Diskussion von vornherein mit Beleidigungen und brauner Rhetorik ad absurdum zu führen ist genau das, was ich weiter oben bemängelt haben. Dabei haben die vorherigen Posts doch gezeigt, dass man z.B. den Polizeieinsatz auch kritisieren kann, ohne gleich AFD-Pressesprecher spielen zu müssen...

Aber Hauptsache das Grundgesetz und damit unsere Werte in Frage stellen, um unsere Werte vor Terroristen zu schützen. Moral gehört abgeschafft, damit wir endlich mit dem IS auf Augenhöhe agieren können. Unglaublich, wie sich der IS über die Entwicklung hier freuen muss. Läuft alles nach Plan.


Und klar darfst du deinen politisch unkorrekten Dreck ins Internet rotzen. Dafür gibts die Meinungsfreiheit. Aber so komisch das auch klingt, Meinungsfreiheit gilt nicht nur für Rechte und deshalb steht es einem frei, politisch unkorrekten Dreck für politisch unkorrekten Dreck zu halten und diesen auch so zu nennen. Ich weiß, es ist schwer zu ertragen, aber rechter Hetze darf leider noch widersprochen werden. Sowas hätte es vor 80 Jahren nicht gegeben! Früher war alles besser...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Nur ist das Asylrecht ebenfalls ein Grundrecht, und Menschen in Krisengebiete zurück zu schicken wäre bezüglich Würde auch sehr fragwürdig. Hier gibts eigentlich kein richtig oder falsch.


Intensivtäter oder welche die meinen dutzende Anträge zu stellen mit diversen Aliasnamen usw. gehören weg, spätestens nach Verbüßung der Strafe.


> In Stadien z.B. gilt ja eher die Faustregel mehr Polizei gleich mehr Gewalt.


Dann eben noch mehr Polizei und jeder der nur dumm schaut sollte wenigstens ein Wochenende in den Kerker auf eigene Kosten und schlimmeres an Pöbel mal eben einen Monat in Chain Gang


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

*Der-sack88* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist genau das, was ich meine. Deine Beiträge sind der Beweis meiner These. Alles was von rechts kommt wird kategorisch abgelehnt und abqualifiziert. Und wenn kein Diskurs zustande kommt, sind daran die Rechten schuld, wer sonst. Weil die sind ja Populisten und unmoralisch und schwachsinnig und VT'ler und gießen mit brauner Rhetorik nur Dreck in Sprache.  Wie gesagt, diese pervertierte Art von Political Correctness ist in erster Linie das Problem.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Intensivtäter oder welche die meinen dutzende Anträge zu stellen mit diversen Aliasnamen usw. gehören weg, spätestens nach Verbüßung der Strafe.




Grundrechte gelten auch für Straftäter. Ansonsten ist klar, dass solche Leute hier nicht bleiben dürfen sollen, sobald ihr Ursprungsland wieder sicher ist. Also so, wie es gehandhabt wird.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann eben noch mehr Polizei und jeder der nur dumm schaut sollte wenigstens ein Wochenende in den Kerker auf eigene Kosten und schlimmeres an Pöbel mal eben einen Monat in Chain Gang




Besser als Symptome zu bekämpfen wäre es, mal an den Ursachen zu arbeiten. Es kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, immer mehr "erlebnisorientierte Jugendliche" anzuziehen. Und bei Gestalten wie z.B. Rainer Wendt muss sich eigentlich auch keiner wundern, warum manche mittlerweile die bloße Anwesenheit von Polizei als Provokation sehen. Natürlich hilft Prügeln und Unterdrücken statt Kommunikation und Kooperation auf lange Sicht auch, aber am Ende führts wie gesagt zum Polizeistaat.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Der-sack88*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sorry,  aber wer wie ein brauner Populist schreibt muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er wie einer behandelt wird.
Im Übrigen hat sich das mit der angeblichen "Political Correctness" mittlerweile um 180° gedreht. Zumindest kommt man zu dem Eindruck, wenn man die jüngste Entwicklung bedenkt. Siehe Peter: moralisches, kritisches Hinterfragen führt zu massiver Hetze seitens Medien, Politikern und großen Teilen der Gesellschaft.
Dieses "wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen" wenn es um die eigene, rechte Meinung geht bei gleichzeitigem Niederschreien von kritischen Stimmen (bestes Beispiel ist Peter) ist traurig. Nur, was politisch möglichst unkorrekt ist, wird geduldet. Die Forderung, Frauen und Kinder an der Grenze zu erschießen? Geht schon klar, zumal sie ja nur auf der Maus ausgerutscht ist. In einer kurzen Anmerkung die Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit eins Polizeieinsatz stellen, während man vorher betont, dass eben dieser Einsatz die Übergriffe deutlich begrenzt hat? Hängt sie!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Grundrechte gelten auch für Straftäter


Mag ja stimmen aber irgendwann ist eine Grenze erreicht wo die eigene Toleranz noch mitspielt.


> Natürlich hilft Prügeln und Unterdrücken statt Kommunikation und Kooperation auf lange Sicht auch, aber am Ende führts wie gesagt zum Polizeistaat.


Mir geht es nur darum wer gewalttätig ist sich auch mit der Ordnungskraft prügeln will soll er mal richtig Schläge kassieren und dann viel Zeit zum nachdenken haben. So etwas kann man doch quasi nicht integrieren.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur darum wer gewalttätig ist sich auch mit der Ordnungskraft prügeln will soll er mal richtig Schläge kassieren und dann viel Zeit zum nachdenken haben. So etwas kann man doch quasi nicht integrieren.


Also ich hab' noch keine Statisktik gesehen, die darüber auskünftet, wie viele Migranten bei uns auf Ordnungskräfte einprügeln.
Was ich aber weiß ist, dass insbesondere wieder an Sylvester, sämtliche Behörden, von Polizei bis Sanitäter, Opfer von Angriffen wurden - und zwar von Deutschen.
Noch schlimmer ist, dass das nicht erst seit einem Jahr so ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mag ja stimmen aber irgendwann ist eine Grenze erreicht wo die eigene Toleranz noch mitspielt.




Damit ließe sich aber auch die Todesstrafe, Folter oder ähnliches rechtfertigen, solange nur die Straftat schlimm genug und die Grenze erreicht ist. Eine moderne, westliche Gesellschaft muss mMn ertragen, dass es solche Grenzen eben nicht gibt. Aber gut, schwieriges Thema und ich kann das nachvollziehen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur darum wer gewalttätig ist sich auch mit der Ordnungskraft prügeln will soll er mal richtig Schläge kassieren und dann viel Zeit zum nachdenken haben. So etwas kann man doch quasi nicht integrieren.



Frei nach der APPD bin ich der Meinung, dass man für Hools, Nazis und andere Chaoten und gewaltorientierte Idioten "Gewalt-Erlebnis-Parks" einführen könnte, wo die sich ungestört gegenseitig das Fressbrett ummöblieren können.
Ich habe auch schon im Umfeld von Spielen solche Leute getroffen, die sind in der Tat nicht mehr integrierbar. Kann man in dem Fall aber auch nicht abschieben, weils Deutsche sind, und Zeit zum nachdenken hat bisher auch nicht geholfen. Außer Stadionverbot kann man ohne gleichzeitige Einführung von allumfassender staatlicher Überwachung nichts machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Also ich hab' noch keine Statisktik gesehen, die darüber auskünftet, wie viele Migranten bei uns auf Ordnungskräfte einprügeln


Der Teil bezog sich eher auf die heimischen Hooligans.
Das es vieles hier nicht gibt und geht ist klar aber manchmal muss man einfach mal in die Phantasie abschweifen


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

*der-sack88* 

Ich bin also ein brauer Populist und muss entsprechen behandelt werden, aha. Wo wir wieder beim Problem wären. 

Aber ich will mich nicht mit dir streiten. Ja, moralisches, kritisches  Hinterfragen führt mitunter zur Hetze, während das Auslassen des moralischen,  kritischen Hinterfragens zu jenen Missständen führt, wie wir sie heute im Land vorfinden.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mag ja stimmen aber irgendwann ist eine Grenze erreicht wo die eigene Toleranz noch mitspielt.



Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat. Jeder kann diesen Rechtsstaat nutzen, du kannst nicht einfach sagen, dass der Rechtsstaat nur für Deutsche Staatsbürger gilt und andere sehen müssen, wo sie bleiben.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber ich will mich nicht mit dir streiten. Ja, moralisches, kritisches  Hinterfragen führt mitunter zur Hetze, während das Auslassen des moralischen,  kritischen Hinterfragens zu jenen Missständen führt, wie wir sie heute im Land vorfinden.



Die Frage ist ja, wie und ob man kritisch hinterfragt.
Wer einfach nur seinen Populismus absondert, hinterfragt doch gar nichts.
Er bietet auch keine Lösungen an.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Okay, zum Beispiel hat Dorbrindt das grade neulich gemacht.

Er hat in einem Interview gesagt: "Die Menschen wollen klare Antworten auf die Frage, wie der Staat  bestmöglich für ihre Sicherheit sorgt und sie zum Beispiel vor Nafris  schützt."

Linke nennt Dobrindt "rassistischen Hetzer"

Die Reaktion der LIFRIs folgte prompt. Dobrindt sei ein "Rassistischer Hetzer" von Kipping. Er sei "herabwürdigend, beleidigend und ausgrenzend" von Beck. Es sein ein Zündler und würde Ressentiments schüren von Stegner. Man ist doch heute schon ein Populist oder Schlimmeres, sobald man nur Jehova sagt. Aber bestimmt bin ich auch grade populistisch. Am Besten alle Menschen mit kritischem Bewusstsein halten mal das Maul, damit die Linken dieses Land in Ruhe in den Abgrund führen können. Das war ja schon immer die Maxime der Deutschen. Folgen bis in den Untergang oder Freitod.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Günther Öttinger hat die Chinesen auch schon als Schlitzaugen betitelt.
Und der Typ ist immer noch im Amt. Keine Ahnung, wieso. 

Andererseits wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, eine korrekte Bezeichnung zu verwenden.
Aber Dobrindt ist bekannt dafür, dass er eher zur rechte Ecke der CSU gehört -- wenn es denn sowas gibt. Von daher ist es nur logisch, dass er so einen Begriff übernimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat. Jeder kann diesen Rechtsstaat nutzen, du kannst nicht einfach sagen, dass der Rechtsstaat nur für Deutsche Staatsbürger gilt und andere sehen müssen, wo sie bleiben.


Das galt allerdings für alle Intensivtäter, also auch heimische schlimme Finger


----------



## Sertix (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Demokratie oder Absolutismus, läuft doch eh auf dasselbe hinaus.
Es ist doch nur noch eine Worthülse; hat mit der Demokratie aus Athen nicht mehr am Hut.

Denkt die Mehrheit diese Herrschaftsform wäre der letze heiße Scheiß?
Die Staatsform in der brd ist parlamentarisch und repräsentativ - das sagt schon alles.
Die "politische Ordnung" für die der Liberalismus sorgt ist ein anderes Wort für Hierarchie, Gehorsam und Unterdrückung.
Der Eigennutz der "Demokratie" dient längst nicht mehr dem Volk - wer jenes im letzten und vorangegangenen Jahrhunderten nicht erkannt hat, dem rate ich nochmal einige Bücher oder einfach in der Geschichte
 zu stöbern; Machiavelli ist empfehlenswert.

Die Menschen bekommen das was sie verdienen - seit mehr als 5000 Jahren schwingt das Pendel von liberal zu absolut, immer hin und her.
 Echte Freiheit - die Anarchie, als die Macht noch beim einzelnen lag,  gab es letzens vor der neolithischen Revolution.

Man könnte auch langsam dem libertären Gedanken Raum lassen, aber solange der Großteil der westlichen Gesellschaft der größten Lüge auf den Leim geht, man bräuchte einen dominanten und egoistischen Staat, wird es nichts.


----------



## Alreech (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Günther Öttinger hat die Chinesen auch schon als Schlitzaugen betitelt.
> Und der Typ ist immer noch im Amt. Keine Ahnung, wieso.


Jan Böhmermann hat den türkischen Präsidenten im Fernsehen einen Ziegenficker genannt und ist auch noch im Amt...



> Andererseits wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, eine korrekte Bezeichnung zu verwenden.
> Aber Dobrindt ist bekannt dafür, dass er eher zur rechte Ecke der CSU gehört -- wenn es denn sowas gibt. Von daher ist es nur logisch, dass er so einen Begriff übernimmt.


Wie ist den die korrekte Bezeichnung für Menschen aus Nordafrika die durch mehrere Strafttaten auffällig geworden sind ?


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Wie ist den die korrekte Bezeichnung für Menschen aus Nordafrika die durch mehrere Strafttaten auffällig geworden sind ?



Einzeltaeter, psychisch Verwirrter, traumatisierter vor dem Krieg um sein Leben Fliehender, Missverstandener, Benachteiligter, etc 
Such dir davon was aus. Jede andere Bezeichnung waere Nazi.

SCNR


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Jan Böhmermann hat den türkischen Präsidenten im Fernsehen einen Ziegenficker genannt und ist auch noch im Amt...



Böhmermann hat ein politisches Amt?
Der ist ein eher durchschnittlicher Moderator einer eher unterdurchschnittlichen Sendung. Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Alreech schrieb:


> Wie ist den die korrekte Bezeichnung für Menschen aus Nordafrika die durch mehrere Strafttaten auffällig geworden sind ?



Mutmaßliche Straftäter?  
Denn wenn einer angeklagt und verurteil ist, sitzt er im Knast. Ist er zwar angeklagt, aber nicht verurteil, ist es ein mutmaßlicher Täter, denn die Unschuldsvermutung gilt weiterhin -- selbst für Menschen aus Afrika.


----------



## Alreech (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Böhmermann hat ein politisches Amt?
> Der ist ein eher durchschnittlicher Moderator einer eher unterdurchschnittlichen Sendung. Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


Das Zitat aus Öttingers Rede über eine chinesischen Deligation sind überspitz und ironisch gemeint gewesen.
Anscheinden darf man nur staubtrockene Reden halten... 



> Mutmaßliche Straftäter?
> Denn wenn einer angeklagt und verurteil ist, sitzt er im Knast. Ist er zwar angeklagt, aber nicht verurteil, ist es ein mutmaßlicher Täter, denn die Unschuldsvermutung gilt weiterhin -- selbst für Menschen aus Afrika.


Ach so ? Und wenn eine Gruppe blauäugier blonder Glatzen mit Vorliebe für Thor Steiner Shirts und Springerstiefel regelmäßig auffällig wird dann darf man denen auch keine Gruppenbezeichnung geben ?


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ähm, nur mal so zur Info:
Wenn man jemanden als "Nafri" bezeichnet, sollte man wenigstens sicher sein, dass dieser auch selbiger (ein *N*ord*afri*kaner) ist.

Denn die so genannten "Nafris" an Sylvester waren z.T. gar keine.
Von daher wäre das dann ein rassistischer Begriff.^^


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Sertix schrieb:


> Echte Freiheit - die Anarchie, als die Macht noch beim einzelnen lag,  gab es letzens vor der neolithischen Revolution.


In der Anarchie ist nur der Starke frei - der Schwache muss sich unterordnen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Das Zitat aus Öttingers Rede über eine chinesischen Deligation sind überspitz und ironisch gemeint gewesen.
> Anscheinden darf man nur staubtrockene Reden halten...



Tja, niemand würde sowas sagen, außer Öttinger, denn der redet ja "frei von der Leber".
Und bist du sicher, dass Öttinger weiß, was überspitzt und ironisch bedeutet? Ich nicht.



Alreech schrieb:


> Ach so ? Und wenn eine Gruppe blauäugier blonder Glatzen mit Vorliebe für Thor Steiner Shirts und Springerstiefel regelmäßig auffällig wird dann darf man denen auch keine Gruppenbezeichnung geben ?



Du willst nur Vorurteile verbreiten, nichts anderes.
Und nein, einer Gruppe gibt man keine vorverurteile Bezeichnung, egal ob sie dunkle Hautfarbe hat, mit Glatzen herumläuft, vermummt ist oder im Fußballstation hockt.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> In der Anarchie ist nur der Starke frei - der Schwache muss sich unterordnen.



Anarchie gibt es nicht. Der Mensch ist ein Herdentier. Er wird sich immer in Gruppen formieren.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Ach so ? Und wenn eine Gruppe blauäugier blonder Glatzen mit Vorliebe für Thor Steiner Shirts und Springerstiefel regelmäßig auffällig wird dann darf man denen auch keine Gruppenbezeichnung geben ?




Doch, die Gruppenbezeichnung hängt aber z.B. vom Bundesland ab. Teilweise sind dann bekennende, gewaltbereite und von der NPD unterstützte Nazis z.B. "eventbetonte Jugendliche" oder "junge, erlebnisorientierte Männer". Übergriffe und Anschläge auf Flüchtlinge als spaßige Samstagnachmittagsbeschäftigung.

 Mir fehlt nur gerade der Kontext. Ja, auch bei Flüchtlingen gibts Straftäter. Aber müsste man wenn man anhand dessen eine Gruppenbezeichnung wählt nicht jede Gruppe, die es so gibt, dieselben Bezeichnungen geben? Immerhin unterscheiden sich Flüchtlinge in dieser Hinsicht nicht groß von Bankern, Busfahrern, Politikern... Straftäter gibts überall. Und wenn man mit Flüchtlingen schon so hart ins Gericht geht, wie drastisch müsste dann erst die Gruppenbezeichnung für die Führungsebene des FC Bayern ausfallen? Dafür müssten wohl ganz neue Begriffe erfunden werden.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Es wird ueber Nazis, Fluechtlinge und alle anderen moeglichen Straftaeter gesprochen.
Ausgenommen sind die Chaoten der ANTIFA. 
Wieso werden die eigentlich kaum erwaehnt?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es wird ueber Nazis, Fluechtlinge und alle anderen moeglichen Straftaeter gesprochen.
> Ausgenommen sind die Chaoten der ANTIFA.
> Wieso werden die eigentlich kaum erwaehnt?



Hast du doch schon gesagt. Es sind Chaoten. Willst du solchen Leuten eine Plattform geben?
Schlimm genug, dass die Afd eine Plattform bekommt.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Sertix schrieb:


> Demokratie oder Absolutismus, läuft doch eh auf dasselbe hinaus.
> Es ist doch nur noch eine Worthülse; hat mit der Demokratie aus Athen nicht mehr am Hut.


Stimmt, die attische Demokratie war in vielen Aspekten ganz anders als eine heutige, parlamentarische Demokratie. Zumindest dürfen heute Frauen wählen, durften sie ihn Athen nicht. Dahingehend bin ich froh dass wir keine solchen Zustände haben.


----------



## Rwk (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass die Afd eine Plattform bekommt.


Für den Erfolg der AfD ist die Regierung doch selbst verantwortlich !
Das ist der Stinkefinger des Volkes an seine sogenannten Vertreter, die ungefragt unsere Gesellschaft umstrukturieren und unseren Kindern einen Schuldenberg aufs Auge drücken, der nicht mehr zu begleichen ist.
Bundes Staatsschulden Uhr 2017 Aktueller Schuldenstand und Pro Kopf Staats Verschuldung Deutschland >> Staatsschuldenuhr.de

Bei der Bundestagswahl 2009 gabs noch keine AfD und die NPD hat 1,5% der Stimmen bekommen.
Wenn einem das nicht zu denken gibt...


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du doch schon gesagt. Es sind Chaoten. Willst du solchen Leuten eine Plattform geben?
> Schlimm genug, dass die Afd eine Plattform bekommt.



Schlimm ist eher was diverse Linke für eine Plattform bekommen. Man könnte meinen das wären bedeutende Parteien mit hohem Wähleranteil.


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Für den Erfolg der AfD ist die Regierung doch selbst verantwortlich !
> Das ist der Stinkefinger des Volkes an seine sogenannten Vertreter, die ungefragt unsere Gesellschaft umstrukturieren und unseren Kindern einen Schuldenberg aufs Auge drücken, der nicht mehr zu begleichen ist.
> Bundes Staatsschulden Uhr 2017 Aktueller Schuldenstand und Pro Kopf Staats Verschuldung Deutschland >> Staatsschuldenuhr.de
> 
> ...




Und inwiefern soll eine Umstrukturierung in die andere Richtung, nämlich Steuersenkungen für (Super-)Reiche, Abschaffung der Erbschafts- und Vermögenssteuer, evtl. auch der Gewerbesteuer, Quasilegalisierung von Steuerhinterziehung usw. die Staatsschulden bekämpfen? Wenn man zig Milliarden weniger einnimmt hilft das nicht unbedingt beim Abbau von Schulden.
Natürlich holt man einen Teil wieder rein, in dem man den ärmeren Teil der Gesellschaft schröpft, aber ob das auf Dauer zu mehr Akzeptanz des Systems führt... glaubst du wirklich es ist im Interesse eines friedlichen Zusammenlebens, wenn man die 50% der Gesellschaft, die momentan knapp über die Runden kommen, noch weiter verarmen lässt, indem man den Sozialstaat zugunsten der reichsten 10% einfriert?

Aber nehmen wir mal an, die AfD würde es mit ihren Plänen wirklich schaffen, die Schulden ein wenig zu senken. Hat uns die Geschichte nicht gezeigt, dass Systeme, die auf Ausbeutung von großen Teilen der Gesellschaft zugunsten einiger weniger Privilegierter basieren überdurchschnittlich oft dazu führen, dass eben diese System irgendwann von den Ausgebeuteten gestürzt werden? So komisch das klingt, aber die meisten Leute verhungern nun mal nicht gerne freiwillig, weil sie ihrem Arbeitgeber/Besitzer/wasauchimmer die langersehnte goldene Klobrille so sehr gönnen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Schlimm ist eher was diverse Linke für eine Plattform bekommen. Man könnte meinen das wären bedeutende Parteien mit hohem Wähleranteil.




Stimmt, die drittstärkste Kraft im Bundestag ist natürlich völlig bedeutungslos. So bedeutungslos, dass man sie in den Medien ignorieren sollte. Denn merke: alles, was keine Volkspartei ist, sollte nicht beachtet werden. Was erdreisten die sich auch, mit 8,4% der Stimmen am politischen Tagesgeschehen teilhaben zu wollen?

Da muss man sich dann auch nicht mehr wundern, warum die Demokratie Anhänger verliert...


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

"Die 8 reichsten Männer der Welt besitzen mehr Vermögen als die ärmere Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung."

Die reichsten Manner der Welt: Diese acht besitzen so viel wie 3,6 Milliarden Menschen


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> "Die 8 reichsten Männer der Welt besitzen mehr Vermögen als die ärmere Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung."
> 
> Die reichsten Manner der Welt: Diese acht besitzen so viel wie 3,6 Milliarden Menschen



Wobei Gates oder Buffet immer wieder sehr große Summen spenden.


----------



## OField (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rwk schrieb:


> Das ist der Stinkefinger des Volkes an seine sogenannten Vertreter, die ungefragt unsere Gesellschaft umstrukturieren und unseren Kindern einen Schuldenberg aufs Auge drücken, der nicht mehr zu begleichen ist.



Bei wem haben denn diese Kinder dann ihre Schulden? Bei Aliens oder vielleicht doch bei sich selbst?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



OField schrieb:


> Bei wem haben denn diese Kinder dann ihre Schulden? Bei Aliens oder vielleicht doch bei sich selbst?


Irgendwann wird das Geld von jedem Konto abgezogen und fertig.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wobei Gates oder Buffet immer wieder sehr große Summen spenden.



Nicht nur Gates oder Buffet. Okay, gucken wir uns doch mal Larry Ellison, Gründer von Oracle, an:



> Ellison has donated up to 1% of his wealth to charity...



Also wenn Ellison von seinen 56,2 Milliarden Dollar nur 1,5% Zinsen bekommen würde, sind das immer noch 843 Millionen Dollar REINE ZINSEN ohne irgendeine Arbeit dafür gemacht zu haben. Geld aus dem Nichts. Selbst wenn er davon jährlich 1% (nehmen wir mal an, dieses eine Prozent wird großzügigerweise von seinem Gesamtvermögen berechnet) abgibt, *bleiben immer noch 281 Millionen Dollar zum verpulvern über*, übers ganze Jahr gesehen... ohne dass ich hier noch seinen Lohn miteinberechne ... der übrigens nur bei Oracle (je nach Jahr) Boni zwischen 8 und 80 Millionen Dollar bringt.



> In May 2016, Ellison donated $200 million to University of  Southern California for establishing a cancer research center...



Na,  das hat wenigstens mal einen guten Zweck. Allerdings ist der Reingewinn  nur durch Zinsen immer noch mehr als 4 mal so hoch als die gespendete  Summe. Ist aber immer noch kein ganzes Prozent. Dieses eine Prozent hat übrigens auch so seine lustigen Zwecke:



> In order to settle an insider trading  lawsuit arising from Ellison's selling nearly $1 billion of Oracle  stock, he was allowed to *donate $100 million to his own charitable  foundation* without admitting wrongdoing.



Lol! "Heute spende ich mir mal was!" 

Ja, natürlich könnten die ihre Moneten auch für sich behalten... trotzdem sind das keine Gutmenschen, nur weil sie sich hie und da ihren "Erlass" erkaufen.


----------



## OField (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Kann man Spenden nicht auch steuerlich absetzen?


----------



## Kusanar (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Keine Ahnung wie das in den USA geregelt ist, hierzulande Ja.


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die drittstärkste Kraft im Bundestag ist natürlich völlig bedeutungslos. So bedeutungslos, dass man sie in den Medien ignorieren sollte. Denn merke: alles, was keine Volkspartei ist, sollte nicht beachtet werden. Was erdreisten die sich auch, mit 8,4% der Stimmen am politischen Tagesgeschehen teilhaben zu wollen?
> 
> Da muss man sich dann auch nicht mehr wundern, warum die Demokratie Anhänger verliert...



Die Verhältnissmässigkeit fehlt. Diese 8,4 % werden gefühlt zu mindestens 30% aufgebauscht. Ich bin gespannt wie das in Zukunft mit der AfD bei 15-20% gehandhabt wird. Ich denke da wird die Demokratie wieder anderst ausgelegt werden...


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



OField schrieb:


> Kann man Spenden nicht auch steuerlich absetzen?



Stiftungen gründen ist aber sinnvoller, da eine Stiftung keine Steuern zahlen muss.
Deswegen haben die reichen auch alle Stiftungen. Zuckerberg hat auch letztens eine gegründet, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stiftungen gründen ist aber sinnvoller, da eine Stiftung keine Steuern zahlen muss.
> Deswegen haben die reichen auch alle Stiftungen. Zuckerberg hat auch letztens eine gegründet, wenn ich nicht irre.


Davon können wir in Österreich ein Lied singen. Ein Landeshauptmann der über 20 Jahre an der Macht war tritt nun wegen einer Stiftungsgeschichte zurück^^


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Tja, andere waren schlauer und haben Briefkastenfirmen in Panama gehabt. 
Man darf sich beim Steuern sparen eben nicht erwischen lassen, oder es eben so machen, dass es konform mit den Gesetzen ist.
Die Gesetze werden ja von Politikern ausgearbeitet, die sich von Leuten beraten lassen, die dann wieder Firmen und Leute beraten, wie man die Gesetze entsprechend auslegen kann, dass es passt.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast einen Stimmzettel, ändere das, wenn es dir nicht passt.



Das ist ja das Problem,

alle etablierten Parteien wollen doch nur ihre Pappnasen in bestimmte Positionen platzieren,

von "Ahnung haben" und "Ich kann etwas" sind diese Parteibuchträger weit entfernt


----------



## Alreech (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> "Die 8 reichsten Männer der Welt besitzen mehr Vermögen als die ärmere Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung."
> 
> Die reichsten Manner der Welt: Diese acht besitzen so viel wie 3,6 Milliarden Menschen


Sauerei. Und in Nordkorea und Zimbabwe hungern die Kinder !

Wieviel Gutes könnte man tun wenn man Menschen wie Gates & Co enteignen und das Geld nach Nordkorea und Zimbabwe schicken würde ?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Sauerei. Und in Nordkorea und Zimbabwe hungern die Kinder !
> 
> Wieviel Gutes könnte man tun wenn man Menschen wie Gates & Co enteignen und das Geld nach Nordkorea und Zimbabwe schicken würde ?


Damit Nordkorea noch mehr Atomwaffen bauen kann, oder was ?


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Sauerei. Und in Nordkorea und Zimbabwe hungern die Kinder !
> 
> Wieviel Gutes könnte man tun wenn man Menschen wie Gates & Co enteignen und das Geld nach Nordkorea und Zimbabwe schicken würde ?



Äh, what?  Erklär uns mal deinen Gedankengang...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Äh, what?  Erklär uns mal deinen Gedankengang...


Bitte nicht. 

Übrigens hat Gates knapp 28 Mrd. seines Vermögens gespendet. An wem das vorbei ging, ist wohl noch nicht lang im Internet unterwegs.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Spenden an Stiftungen. Wie gesagt, Stiftungen bezahlen keine Steuern.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bitte nicht.
> 
> Übrigens hat Gates knapp 28 Mrd. seines Vermögens gespendet. An wem das vorbei ging, ist wohl noch nicht lang im Internet unterwegs.



Naja, wenn man so viel Kohle gerafft hat, dürfte es nicht schwerfallen, etwas davon wieder abzugeben

Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation

Ich finde das aber ganz gut


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Gates knapp 28 Mrd. seines Vermögens gespendet. An wem das vorbei ging, ist wohl noch nicht lang im Internet unterwegs.



Meinst du mich? Wenn ja: Das habe ich durchaus mitbekommen...  übrigens waren es ein wenig mehr als 28 Milliarden. Und alles davon ging in die "Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation", in deren Vorstand Bill Gates, Melinda Gates und Warren Buffet sitzen:



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_%26_Melinda_Gates_Foundation#Kritik schrieb:
			
		

> Im Januar 2007 veröffentlichten Journalisten der Los Angeles Times  einen Bericht, in dem sie der Stiftung Investitionen in Unternehmen  vorwarfen, die stark umweltverschmutzend agieren oder teure  AIDS-Medikamente verkaufen („blind-eye investing“).
> 
> Eine andere Kritik bezieht sich auf die enge Verknüpfung der Stiftung mit dem Lebensmittel-Konzern Monsanto,  der seinerseits in der Kritik steht, die angestammte Landwirtschaft in  Afrika zu bedrohen und vor allem über die Patentierung von bestimmten  Pflanzen-, Gemüse- und Getreidesamen in wirtschaftlicher Abhängigkeit zu  halten.
> 
> ...



The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation exposed


Und zu den Spenden an Stiftungen und den damit verbundenen "Steuererleichterungen" hat sich in einem Bericht der OECD noch folgendes finden lassen:



> In the US, the charitable sector consists of nearly one million public charities and private foundations. Overall, these tax-exempt organizations form an important part of the US economy, employing about one of every four workers in the US, and represent a significant portion of the financial resources under control of the NPO sector and a substantial share of the sector‘s international activities. Charities are not taxed on income  from  their  charitable  activities.  *Donors  to  eligible  charities  generally  will  be  able  to  reduce  their own federal income taxes (and usually State income taxes as well) by a percentage of the amount of their donation  (as  much  as  40%). *


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Die Verhältnissmässigkeit fehlt. Diese 8,4 % werden gefühlt zu mindestens 30% aufgebauscht. Ich bin gespannt wie das in Zukunft mit der AfD bei 15-20% gehandhabt wird. Ich denke da wird die Demokratie wieder anderst ausgelegt werden...



Die SPD hat einen linken Flügel, die Grünen sind links,  Die Linke sowieso und auch Merkel und die von ihr überzeugte Gefolgschaft in der CDU stehen links der Mitte (sie selbst nennen den Positionswechsel Modernisierung der Partei).  Tatsächlich sind die politischen Gefilde also ganz schön links, weshalb sich die AfD, die ja mehrmals kurz vorm Absterben war, mittlerweile auch so erfolgreich formieren kann. Sie springt in das politische Vakuum hinein, weil es rechts der Mitte nichts mehr gibt. So sorgt die AfD für ein politisches Gleichgewicht, das jeden Demokraten erfreuen sollte.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

@Kusanar: nur indirekt, wollte die Erklärung von Alreech vermeiden.

Aber in deiner Verlinkung sind auch spannende andere Themen verlinkt. 

SEE ALSO:
– Bill Gates admits to chemtrails  

[emoji6] 

Das ändert zwar erstmal nix an den Informationen wohin die Spenden so fließen aber nagt trotzdem etwas an der Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Die Verhältnissmässigkeit fehlt. Diese 8,4 % werden gefühlt zu mindestens 30% aufgebauscht. Ich bin gespannt wie das in Zukunft mit der AfD bei 15-20% gehandhabt wird. Ich denke da wird die Demokratie wieder anderst ausgelegt werden...




Die  Linke wird doch kaum beachtet, wenn es um "richtige" Forderungen geht. Zuletzt hat man nur was gelesen, wenn z.B. die Wagenknecht wieder ihre AfD-Thesen und ihre Pläne, mit AfD-Themen Politik zu machen verbreitet hat. Oder jetzt, als der Holm , der aus der ferne betrachtet anscheinend endlich mal einer war, der was Positives bewirkt hat/bewirken wollte, aufgrund seiner Vergangenheit aus dem Amt geschrieben wurde. Bei Kiesinger war die Mittäterschaft in einer Diktatur damals auch noch kein Problem... insofern wird gerade über die Linke überdurchschnittlich oft überdurchschnittlich kritisch berichtet. Aber das ist ja auch von Medium zu Medium unterschiedlich.

Dank des geliebten Kapitalismus wird gedruckt, was Leser und Klicks bringt. Wenn wieder eine der AfD-Trullas fodert, dass man gefälligst Kinder erschießen soll, kommt das ja genau so in den Medien vor wie wenn ein Linker dank seiner Vergangenheit zurücktreten muss.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die SPD hat einen linken Flügel, die Grünen sind links,  Die Linke sowieso und auch Merkel und die von ihr überzeugte Gefolgschaft in der CDU stehen links der Mitte (sie selbst nennen den Positionswechsel Modernisierung der Partei).  Tatsächlich sind die politischen Gefilde also ganz schön links, weshalb sich die AfD, die ja mehrmals kurz vorm Absterben war, mittlerweile auch so erfolgreich formieren kann. Sie springt in das politische Vakuum hinein, weil es rechts der Mitte nichts mehr gibt. So sorgt die AfD für ein politisches Gleichgewicht, das jeden Demokraten erfreuen sollte.




Die Grünen machen spätestens seit Grün-Rot keine linke Politik mehr, Kretschmann wäre in der CDU sogar besser aufgehoben als Fischer. Merkel macht gewissermaßen antilinke, weil neoliberale Politik (Wirtschaft vor Menschen), die SPD genauso. Im Grunde ist die einzige Partei links der Mitte die Linke, wo der realpolitische Flügel wohl in etwa da steht, wo die SPD als sozialdemokratische Partei stehen sollte. Es ist absurd zu behaupten, dass die Neoliberalen, die momentan in CDU, SPD und Grünen das Sagen haben, linke Politik machen, denn das genau Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Genau so wenig machen die "rechte" Politik, sie machen einfach Politik für die Wirtschaft und gegen die Bevölkerung. Bei diesen Parteien ist eine Einordnung in links oder rechts Blödsinn, außer vielleicht noch bei den linken Flügeln von Grünen und SPD und dem rechten Flügel der CDU. Aber die haben momentan nichts zu sagen.

Dagegen hat z.B. der Höcke gestern wieder gefordert, dass man gefälligst aufhören soll, den Holocaust als negatives Kapitel in der deutschen Geschichte zu betrachten und dass "wir" uns dass dritte Reich Stück für Stück wiederholen sollen. Wer sich bei seinen Reden bei Goebbels bedient (Zitat: "... braucht einen vollständigen Sieg der AfD"), wer behauptet, die Befreiung von Deutschland und der Sieg der Alliierten sei etwas Schlechtes gewesen (laut Höcke: von Weizsäcker->Volksverräter), wer behauptet, die (sowieso zu nachlässige) Entnazifizierung sein eine "systematische Umerziehung" gewesen, der ist kein politisches Gleichgewicht, sondern ein Brandstifter. Wer offen eine nationalistische Diktatur fordert ist überhaupt kein Gewicht auf dieser Waage, sondern versucht, diese umzuwerfen.

Genau so wie du übrigens anhand einiger weniger noch vernünftiger Politiker die Grünen und die SPD als links bezeichnest müsste man die AfD dank solcher Individuen wie Höcke übrigens nicht "nur" als Rechtspopulisten, sondern als klare Nazis bezeichnen. Da sollte man nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Und welche wäre es deiner Meinung nach?

Eine Regierung oder der/die/das regierende wird niemals im Interesse aller handeln, denn es ist gar nicht möglich...Bei 80.000.000 Menschen allein bei uns in D, wird es immer Interessenskonflikte geben.

Überhaupt ist dein Post komplett nichtssagend. Von konstruktiver Kritik meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Grünen machen spätestens seit Grün-Rot  keine linke Politik mehr, Kretschmann wäre in der CDU sogar besser  aufgehoben als Fischer. Merkel macht gewissermaßen antilinke, weil  neoliberale Politik (Wirtschaft vor Menschen), die SPD genauso. Im  Grunde ist die einzige Partei links der Mitte die Linke, wo der  realpolitische Flügel wohl in etwa da steht, wo die SPD als  sozialdemokratische Partei stehen sollte. Es ist absurd zu behaupten,  dass die Neoliberalen, die momentan in CDU, SPD und Grünen das Sagen  haben, linke Politik machen, denn das genau Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> Genau so wenig machen die "rechte" Politik, sie machen einfach Politik  für die Wirtschaft und gegen die Bevölkerung. Bei diesen Parteien ist  eine Einordnung in links oder rechts Blödsinn, außer vielleicht noch bei  den linken Flügeln von Grünen und SPD und dem rechten Flügel der CDU.  Aber die haben momentan nichts zu sagen



Die Mitte liegt  zwischen links und rechts. Mit der Aversion gegen alles, was von rechts  kommt, ist man schon zwangsweise links. Meinst du nicht auch? Aber wie  dem auch sei, zumindest in Sachen Einwanderungspolitik, das zur Zeit  beherrschende Thema und der eigentliche Grund für den Aufstieg der AfD,  stehen alle Etablierten links.  Das willst du jawohl nicht in Abrede stellen oder? 



> Dagegen hat z.B. der Höcke gestern wieder gefordert, dass man  gefälligst aufhören soll, den Holocaust als negatives Kapitel in der  deutschen Geschichte zu betrachten und dass "wir" uns dass dritte Reich  Stück für Stück wiederholen sollen. Wer sich bei seinen Reden bei  Goebbels bedient (Zitat: "... braucht einen vollständigen Sieg der  AfD"), wer behauptet, die Befreiung von Deutschland und der Sieg der  Alliierten sei etwas Schlechtes gewesen (laut Höcke: von  Weizsäcker->Volksverräter), wer behauptet, die (sowieso zu  nachlässige) Entnazifizierung sein eine "systematische Umerziehung"  gewesen, der ist kein politisches Gleichgewicht, sondern ein  Brandstifter. Wer offen eine nationalistische Diktatur fordert ist  überhaupt kein Gewicht auf dieser Waage, sondern versucht, diese  umzuwerfen.



Warum kann man nicht die Vergangenheit  Vergangenheit sein lassen? Muss man denn ewige Selbstkasteiung  verüben und darf nicht stolz auf sein Land sein? Vielleicht sollte man sich selber mal diese Fragen stellen, anstatt aus Höcke einen Nazi zu backen, indem man alles, was er sagt, argwöhnisch auslegt. Ich will Höcke nicht in Schutz nehmen, er schießt öfter mal übers Ziel hinaus, aber seine Schussrichtung stimmt leider.

Und ich habe noch mal eine andere Frage an dich. Wie kann man, wenn man sich für Säkularismus, Pluralismus, Frauenrechte und Rechte für Homosexuelle einsetzt, parallel dazu dem Islam den roten Teppich ausrollen? Wie geht das? Die Frage wollte ich hier sowieso mal stellen. Vielleicht kannst du ja diesen Widerspruch auflösen. Ansonsten wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand anders das mal erklären könnte. Ich verstehe es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Man ist doch nicht automatisch links, wenn man rechts kritisiert...


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wie gesagt, die politische Mitte pendelt sich zwischen rechts  und links ein. Wenn man alles von rechts kritisiert, dann stellt man  kein Gleichgewicht her und bildet auch keine Mitte. 

PS: Habe  übrigens mal geschaut bzgl. Höcke und Holocaust. Er wird dafür selbst  von der AfD kritisiert, u.A. als Belastung für die Partei (Petry).


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Man ist doch nicht automatisch links, wenn man rechts kritisiert...



Fast hattest du mich!


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die Mitte liegt  zwischen links und rechts. Mit der Aversion gegen alles, was von rechts  kommt, ist man schon zwangsweise links. Meinst du nicht auch? Aber wie  dem auch sei, zumindest in Sachen Einwanderungspolitik, das zur Zeit  beherrschende Thema und der eigentliche Grund für den Aufstieg der AfD,  stehen alle Etablierten links.  Das willst du jawohl nicht in Abrede stellen oder?




Nein, meine ich nicht. Es gibt ja durchaus auch Konservative, die gegen Nazis sind. Ist Konservatismus jetzt auch links, weil er gegen eine andere Sorte Rechte ist?
Und nein, die Einwanderungspolitik hat für mich nichts mit rechts oder links zu tun, sondern mit moralischen Grundwerten. Wenn z.B. die durchaus rechte CSU (hetzt ja auch gegen Flüchtlinge) ihrem Namen gerecht werden wollte (christlich sogar zuerst...) müsste sie auch dafür plädieren, alle Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.

Und natürlich hat das ganze nicht wirklich mit der Einwanderungspolitik zu tun, sondern mit Existenzangst, und Flüchtlinge sind nur die Opfer der Suche nach Schuldigen. Es ist viel einfacher, die Schuld bei noch Schwächeren zu Suchen, als das System zum für die jetzt Benachteiligten zu verbessern.





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht die Vergangenheit  Vergangenheit sein lassen? Muss man denn ewige Selbstkasteiung  verüben und darf nicht stolz auf sein Land sein? Vielleicht sollte man sich selber mal diese Fragen stellen, anstatt aus Höcke einen Nazi zu backen, indem man alles, was er sagt, argwöhnisch auslegt. Ich will Höcke nicht in Schutz nehmen, er schießt öfter mal übers Ziel hinaus, aber seine Schussrichtung stimmt leider.




Zunächst mal: ich finde es erbärmlich, auf einen mehr als glücklichen Zufall Stolz zu sein. Aber das kann ja jeder anders sehen. Mir wäre das zu primitiv.
Und die Vergangenheit ist extrem wichtig, wenn wir nicht vergangene Fehler wiederholen wollen. Ist Genozid ok, weil unser letzter schon ein paar Jahrzehnte her ist und deshalb vergessenswert? Wie lange nach einem Genozid rechtfertigt Vergessen denn den nächsten?
Wozu die Verleugnung der eigenen Vergangenheit führt sieht man ja gerade in der Türkei. Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, inwiefern Erinnern und der Verzicht auf Rassismus, Diktatur und Terrorherrschaft Selbstkasteiung ist. Ist denn die Demokratie so schwer zu ertragen, dass sie eine "Selbstkasteiung" ist?

Höcke schafft es ziemlich gut selbst, aus sich einen Nazi zu machen. Wer sich eine Nazidiktatur wünscht ist für mich ein Nazi.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und ich habe noch mal eine andere Frage an dich. Wie kann man, wenn man sich für Säkularismus, Pluralismus, Frauenrechte und Rechte für Homosexuelle einsetzt, parallel dazu dem Islam den roten Teppich ausrollen? Wie geht das? Die Frage wollte ich hier sowieso mal stellen. Vielleicht kannst du ja diesen Widerspruch auflösen. Ansonsten wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand anders das mal erklären könnte. Ich verstehe es nämlich nicht.




Ich mag den Islam nicht, genau wie jede andere Religion. Tendenziell bin ich der Meinung, dass wir einen gewissen zeitlichen Vorsprung hatten, und wenn man mal guckt, was das Christentum vor 600 Jahren so alles angerichtet hat, sind große Teile des Islam recht fortschrittlich. Was natürlich das ganze nur relativ besser macht, nicht absolut.
Ansonsten ist es die Doppelmoral, die mich in dieser Diskussion nervt. Das Frauenbild hierzulande ist oft genau so widerlich wie das der Muslime, die ihren Glauben eher mittelalterlich auslegen. Solange z.B. die Bild gedruckt werden darf dürfte man eigentlich nicht über Verschleierung diskutieren.
Außerdem lehnen, wenn man den Umfragen glauben schenken darf, mittlerweile viel zu viele Deutsche die von dir genannten Werte ebenfalls ab. Es ist mMn schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob sagen wir mal eine Femen-Aktivistin (so unsinnig die Art des Protests auch sein mag) oder ein AfD-Wähler den Islam kritisiert. Erstere dürfte durchaus hinter ihren Aussagen stehen, wer wie letzterer allerdings das Motto "Frauen an den Herd" vertritt...

Aber zum Thema: ob die Bedrohung der Demokratie vom Islam oder von Rechts kommt ist mir egal. Finde beides bekackt. Nun kann man darüber streiten, ob diejenigen, die vor dem Islamismus fliehen und sich mehrheitlich eine Gesellschaft mit Werten wie unseren wünschen (sonst würden sie ja nicht vor dem Islamismus fliehen) oder diejenigen, die dank offener Hetze gegen unsere Werte immer mehr Zuspruch bekommen gefährlicher für die Demokratie sind...



edit:



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> PS: Habe übrigens mal geschaut bzgl. Höcke und Holocaust. Er wird dafür selbst von der AfD kritisiert, u.A. als Belastung für die Partei (Petry).




Was selbstverständlich sein sollte und meine These untermauert, dass man eben (noch?) nicht von einer reinen Nazipartei sprechen kann, genau wie die von dir genannten Parteien keine linken mehr sind. Wer aber bei solchen Auftritten tatenlos bleibt und den neoliberalen Kern über eben diesen Rassismus und Faschismus an den Mann bringen will macht sich angreifbar.
Die Frage ist, ob Volksverhetzung bei den "besorgten Bürgern" mehr Stimmen einbringt als sie bei dem Rest der Bevölkerung kostet oder nicht, und dementsprechend wird dann gehandelt. Das ist ja bei den anderen Parteien auch nicht anders.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

*der-sack88*  	 Verstaendnissfrage fuer einen Kleingeist wie mich:

Du sagst du kannst nicht auf das Stolz sein, wo du aus Zufall hineingeboren worden bist, wenn ich das so halbwegs richtig wiedergegeben habe.
Zeitgleich mahnst du aber an, das nicht zu vergessen was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist.
Bist du da nicht auch zufaellig reingeboren worden in das gleiche Land, welches einige sehr negative Punkte in der Vergangenheit hatte?

Kurz: Stolz NEIN, Schuld auf jeden Fall?

Versteh ich nicht ganz.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ziemlich absurd, da einen Zusammenhang sehen zu wollen, aber gut...
Jetzt zu sagen, dass wir mit einer Nazidiktatur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und deshalb daraus schließen sollten, es nicht noch einmal zu probieren, ist kein Schuldgeständnis sondern gesunder Menschenverstand. Stattdessen könnte man ja auch immer wieder denselben Fehler machen, das würde dann bedeuten, dass der Mensch im Vergleich zu Tieren eine minderwertige Art sei, denn immerhin können Tiere konditioniert werden... würdest du denn immer wieder gegen eine Wand laufen, auch wenn du immer wieder Schmerzen davonträgst, in der Hoffnung, dass es beim nächsten mal nicht mehr weh tut?
Insofern halte ich Erinnerungen und das Lernen von diesen für extrem wichtig.

Obwohl, bei Schuld und Stolz besteht dann doch ein gewisser Zusammenhang. Schuldig fühle ich mich, wenn ich selbst etwas getan habe, was sich nicht gehört, in irgendeiner Form nicht ok ist oder etwas unterlassen habe, was zu etwas Schlechtem geführt hat. Wenn ich nicht aufpasse und jemanden totfahre fühle ich mich schuldig. Wenn ich bei einem Unfall nicht anhalte und helfe, wenn es nötig wäre, fühle ich mich schuldig. Wenn ich im Radio von einem Unfall höre fühle ich mich NICHT schuldig. Wenn ein paar Psychos vor ein paar Jahrzehnten industriell morden und große Teile des Volkes das entweder gut finden oder dulden fühle ich mich NICHT schuldig. Wenn ich eine gute Note schreibe bin ich stolz. Wenn mir ein Lehrer aus Versehen eine gute Note gibt bin ich NICHT stolz. Wenn ich ein Spiel gewinne, dabei auf dem Platz stehe und eine gute Leistung bringe bin ich stolz, wenn der Verein, dessen Fan ich bin, Meister wird bin ich NICHT stolz. Wenn ich mir das Geld für ein Stück Land inkl. Haus erarbeitet habe bin ich stolz, wenn ich zufällig auf einem Stück Land geboren wurde bin ich NICHT stolz. Ich freue mich vielleicht, dass ich das Glück habe, hier und nicht in Äthiopien geboren worden zu sein, klar. Aber wer auf sowas Stolz ist, hat wohl sonst nicht so viel.
Das ganze würde ja auch bedeuten, dass ein Kind in Äthiopien sich schuldig fühlen müsste, weil es in Äthiopien geboren wurde. Für mich ist Stolz auf die Herkunft schon ein wenig verachtend gegenüber denjenigen, die nicht so glücklich waren. Und im Grunde könnte man so auch absolutistische Gesellschaftsmodelle begründen: er ist eben so geboren, deshalb steht ihm zu, zu herrschen.


----------



## jamie (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *der-sack88*       Verstaendnissfrage fuer einen Kleingeist wie mich:
> 
> Du sagst du kannst nicht auf das Stolz sein, wo du aus Zufall hineingeboren worden bist, wenn ich das so halbwegs richtig wiedergegeben habe.
> Zeitgleich mahnst du aber an, das nicht zu vergessen was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist.
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht er,aber hier gerade drüber gestolpert, weshalb ich hier einfach mal reingrätsche.
Schuld in einem moralischen oder juristischen Sinne tragen wir nicht. Schuld ist nichts vererbliches.
Es ist eine Verantwortung, Die rührt nicht direkt da her, dass es unsere Vorfahren waren, sondern trifft auf uns eher indirekt  dadurch, dass wir über die Geschehnisse sehr gut informiert und aufgeklärt sind, was daran liegt, dass diese Themen bei uns weitaus umfassender und sensibler in Schulen behandelt und öffentlich diskutiert werden, als z.B. in den USA.
Also nein, wir haben keine Schuld durch Taten oder wo wir hineingeboren sind, sondern eine Verantwortung durch Wissen. Wir wissen sehr gut, was passieren kann und auch wie es passiert. Also wie z.B im Faschismus Verantwortung verteilt wurde, damit der einzelne Soldat, der den Zug nach Ausschwitz gefahren hat o.ä. sich als möglichst kleines Rad im Ganzen gefühlt hat. Und das ist ein sehr wichtiges Wissen, das man auch heute anwenden kann.
Deshalb haben wir eine Verantwortung.
Nicht für das was war, aber für das was wird.


Und Stolz für meinen Geburtsort zu empfinden, finde ich dann doch auch absurd. Ich könnte möglicherweise Stolz sein, Teil einer Gesellschaft zu sein, die Großes vollbringt, aber wenn ich mir ansehen, dass wir durch Ressourcenkriege,  Ausbeutung, Rodung von Wäldern und damit Vertreibung, entziehen von Lebensgrundlage und Ausrottung von Tieren, Waffenexporte an Diktatoren uvm. für unseren Lebensstandard gigantische Schäden anrichten und sich dann gefürchtet wird, dass Flüchtlinge die Butter vom Brot klauen, dann empfinde ich eher Scham als Stolz...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und im Grunde könnte man so auch absolutistische Gesellschaftsmodelle begründen: er ist eben so geboren, deshalb steht ihm zu, zu herrschen.


Joar, kann man so sagen, ist ja auch in vielerlei Hinsicht Tatsache. Aber das Problem aufzuzeigen ist eben auch noch keine Lösung. Gabs letztens erst nen schönen Vergleich. Die benötigte Summe um Entwicklungsländer zu stabilisieren bzw. voran zu bringen entspricht Global in etwa dem was an Steuern hinterzogen wird. Wenn sich "einfach" erstmal Alle an bestehende Gesetze oder Regelungen halten würden, wäre schon ein großer Schritt getan. So unrealistisch das auch sein mag, mit dem derzeitigen System bieten sich keine Alternativen.

Schwieriges Thema, hier wohl kaum zu klären.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nein, meine ich nicht. Es gibt ja durchaus auch Konservative, die gegen Nazis sind. Ist Konservatismus jetzt auch links, weil er gegen eine andere Sorte Rechte ist?
> Und nein, die Einwanderungspolitik hat für mich nichts mit rechts oder links zu tun, sondern mit moralischen Grundwerten. Wenn z.B. die durchaus rechte CSU (hetzt ja auch gegen Flüchtlinge) ihrem Namen gerecht werden wollte (christlich sogar zuerst...) müsste sie auch dafür plädieren, alle Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.
> 
> Und natürlich hat das ganze nicht wirklich mit der Einwanderungspolitik zu tun, sondern mit Existenzangst, und Flüchtlinge sind nur die Opfer der Suche nach Schuldigen. Es ist viel einfacher, die Schuld bei noch Schwächeren zu Suchen, als das System zum für die jetzt Benachteiligten zu verbessern.



Konservativ ist rechts der Mitte. Man will Werte bewahren oder zurück zu alten Werten. Das ist eine Tendenz, die in der AfD sehr stark vertreten ist. Die CDU war auch mal konservativ, bevor sie von Merkel "modernisiert" wurde. Es hieß ja auch mal in der CDU: "Rechts der CDU darf es keine Partei geben." Das impliziert, das konservativ Richtung rechts geht. 

Zum Thema Moral könnte ich jetzt vieles sagen. Z.B. dass die CDU die Leute vertreten muss, die sie gewählt haben und das waren keine arabischen Flüchtlinge. Oder ich könnte sagen, wer die ganze Welt retten will, der muss zu den UN gehen und nicht in die deutsche Politik. Oder ich könnte an das erinnern, was am Reichstag steht, nämlich: "Dem deutschen Volke." Oder ich könnte sagen, das Merkel einen Eid darauf geleistet hat, Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. Ich könnte auch sagen, dass der Staat stets Jurist sein sollte und niemals Moralist. Oder dass die Flüchtlinge derjenige Staat aufnehmen sollte, der für sie ursächlich ist und das sind in erster Linie die USA mit ihrem Greater-Middle-East-Project. Aber was ich auch sagen könnte, letztendlich sind wir uns doch sicher einig, dass die Vernunft bei der Entscheidung, wie viele Flüchtlinge ein Land aufnehmen sollte, eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielt. Die Mengen, die wir aufgenommen haben, sind offensichtlich schon zuviel. Und im Kontext der Vernunft sollte man auch über eine Obergrenze sprechen, die mit der Integrationsfähigkeit des Landes in einem, nun, vernünftigen Verhältnis steht. 



> Zunächst mal: ich finde es erbärmlich, auf einen mehr als glücklichen Zufall Stolz zu sein. Aber das kann ja jeder anders sehen. Mir wäre das zu primitiv.



Ich hab das auch lange Zeit so gesehen. Wie soll ich auf etwas Stolz sein, das nicht aus meiner Leistung erwachsen ist? Dennoch gibt es da Gegenargumente. Z.B. kann ein Vater auf sein Kind stolz sein. Einfach, weil er es gezeugt hat. Dazu hat er ja an sich nichts Großartiges getan, außer das er ... naja, du weißt schon. Und davon ausgehend, dass das Gefühl von Stolz auf Dinge zutreffen kann, für die man persönlich keine große Leistung erbracht hat, kann man Menschen auch den Nationalstolz zugestehen. Manche Menschen scheinen das zu brauchen und auch zu wollen. Ich frage dich, was spricht dagegen? Dies kann ja auch in einem gesunden Patriotismus seinen Ausdruck finden. Es muss nicht notwendigerweise in etwas Krankes und Extremes wie etwa den Nationalsozialismus ausarten. Und die Vehemenz, die die AfD an den Tag legt, hat ja vielleicht nur den Grund, dass sie sich nicht gehört fühlt und gegen gewaltige Mühlen kämpft, die auf dem Rücken einer gigantischen Migrationspolitik in die gesellschaftlichen Strukturen eingreifen.



> Und die Vergangenheit ist extrem wichtig, wenn wir nicht vergangene Fehler wiederholen wollen. Ist Genozid ok, weil unser letzter schon ein paar Jahrzehnte her ist und deshalb vergessenswert? Wie lange nach einem Genozid rechtfertigt Vergessen denn den nächsten?
> Wozu die Verleugnung der eigenen Vergangenheit führt sieht man ja gerade in der Türkei. Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, inwiefern Erinnern und der Verzicht auf Rassismus, Diktatur und Terrorherrschaft Selbstkasteiung ist. Ist denn die Demokratie so schwer zu ertragen, dass sie eine "Selbstkasteiung" ist?



Natürlich darf man die Schreckenstaten der Nazis nicht vergessen. Die moralische Katastrophe, die damals stattfand, muss präsentes Mahnmal bleiben. Deswegen muss man aber nicht das Rechte, das moderne Rechte, für ein Schreckgespenst erklären. Rechts ist ein normaler Bestandteil der Politik  und in gemäßigter Form vertretbar und legitim, genauso wie links in gemäßigter Form vertretbar und legitim ist. Links bedeutet nicht gleich Kommunismus und rechts nicht gleich Nationalsozialismus.



> Höcke schafft es ziemlich gut selbst, aus sich einen Nazi zu machen. Wer sich eine Nazidiktatur wünscht ist für mich ein Nazi.



Ich glaube nicht, dass er das tut. Hast du dafür Belege? Aber, wie gesagt, ich will ihn nicht in Schutz nehmen. Es ist sein Ast, auf dem er sitzt. Und wenn er sich missverständlich, emotional und leidenschaftlich ausdrückt, dann muss er auch damit rechnen, wenn manche ihn für rechtsextrem halten.




> Ich mag den Islam nicht, genau wie jede andere Religion. Tendenziell bin ich der Meinung, dass wir einen gewissen zeitlichen Vorsprung hatten, und wenn man mal guckt, was das Christentum vor 600 Jahren so alles angerichtet hat, sind große Teile des Islam recht fortschrittlich. Was natürlich das ganze nur relativ besser macht, nicht absolut.
> Ansonsten ist es die Doppelmoral, die mich in dieser Diskussion nervt. Das Frauenbild hierzulande ist oft genau so widerlich wie das der Muslime, die ihren Glauben eher mittelalterlich auslegen. Solange z.B. die Bild gedruckt werden darf dürfte man eigentlich nicht über Verschleierung diskutieren.
> Außerdem lehnen, wenn man den Umfragen glauben schenken darf, mittlerweile viel zu viele Deutsche die von dir genannten Werte ebenfalls ab. Es ist mMn schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob sagen wir mal eine Femen-Aktivistin (so unsinnig die Art des Protests auch sein mag) oder ein AfD-Wähler den Islam kritisiert. Erstere dürfte durchaus hinter ihren Aussagen stehen, wer wie letzterer allerdings das Motto "Frauen an den Herd" vertritt...
> 
> Aber zum Thema: ob die Bedrohung der Demokratie vom Islam oder von Rechts kommt ist mir egal. Finde beides bekackt. Nun kann man darüber streiten, ob diejenigen, die vor dem Islamismus fliehen und sich mehrheitlich eine Gesellschaft mit Werten wie unseren wünschen (sonst würden sie ja nicht vor dem Islamismus fliehen) oder diejenigen, die dank offener Hetze gegen unsere Werte immer mehr Zuspruch bekommen gefährlicher für die Demokratie sind...



Ja, okay. Da werde ich mal drüber nachdenken. Ich glaube aber, die Sozialisation ist so extrem prägend für einen Menschen, dass Leute, die mit Sharia, Theokratie und ohne die Gleichstellung von Mann und Frau aufgewachsen sind, das nur schwerlich ablegen können. Und irgendwie ist es schizophren, dass wir hier, nach unseren Werten handelnd, massenhaft Leute aus einem Kulturkreis aufnehmen, der mit unseren Werten so mal gar nichts zu tun hat - der sich sogar teilweise diametral entgegengesetzt zu unseren Werten gestaltet.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Fast hattest du mich!



Doch, ist so. Ich kann Rassismus kritisieren, weil es einfach unmenschlich ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Konservativ ist rechts der Mitte. Man will Werte bewahren oder zurück zu alten Werten. Das ist eine Tendenz, die in der AfD sehr stark vertreten ist. Die CDU war auch mal konservativ, bevor sie von Merkel "modernisiert" wurde. Es hieß ja auch mal in der CDU: "Rechts der CDU darf es keine Partei geben." Das impliziert, das konservativ Richtung rechts geht.
> 
> Zum Thema Moral könnte ich jetzt vieles sagen. Z.B. dass die CDU die Leute vertreten muss, die sie gewählt haben und das waren keine arabischen Flüchtlinge. Oder ich könnte sagen, wer die ganze Welt retten will, der muss zu den UN gehen und nicht in die deutsche Politik. Oder ich könnte an das erinnern, was am Reichstag steht, nämlich: "Dem deutschen Volke." Oder ich könnte sagen, das Merkel einen Eid darauf geleistet hat, Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. Ich könnte auch sagen, dass der Staat stets Jurist sein sollte und niemals Moralist. Oder dass die Flüchtlinge derjenige Staat aufnehmen sollte, der für sie ursächlich ist und das sind in erster Linie die USA mit ihrem Greater-Middle-East-Project. Aber was ich auch sagen könnte, letztendlich sind wir uns doch sicher einig, dass die Vernunft bei der Entscheidung, wie viele Flüchtlinge ein Land aufnehmen sollte, eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielt. Die Mengen, die wir aufgenommen haben, sind offensichtlich schon zuviel. Und im Kontext der Vernunft sollte man auch über eine Obergrenze sprechen, die mit der Integrationsfähigkeit des Landes in einem, nun, vernünftigen Verhältnis steht.




Wie rechts die CDU noch ist ist eigentlich egal, denn auch zu Zeiten, wo Merkel noch nicht an der Macht war, waren wohl die meisten Mitgliedern eher gegen Nationalsozialismus... also können auch Rechte gegen ein anderes "Rechts" sein. Demnach ist man nicht automatisch links, nur weil man rechts ablehnt.

Zu viel ist relativ. Für Sachsen scheint jeder einzelne zu viel zu sein, hier dagegen habe ich noch keinen einzigen gesehen und auch von keinem irgendetwas mitbekommen, außer dass wir ein paar Wochen auf eine andere Sporthalle ausweichen mussten. Was ja kein Problem ist. Hier ist also noch viel Platz.
Mit Vernunft würde ich da nicht kommen, zumindest nicht in Deutschland. In Zeiten, wo SUVs seit Jahren dermaßen boomen scheint es mit Vernunft nicht weit her zu ein.
Im Ernst, wenn es um Menschenleben geht kann man das mMn nicht gegen kleine wirtschaftliche Einschnitte oder abstrakte Existenzängste einiger weniger aufwiegen. Im Grunde könnten wir, wie oben geschrieben, vorübergehend locker deutlich mehr aufnehmen. Wenn man z.B. Steuerschlupflöcher stopfen würde. Will man aber nicht, obwohl es vernünftig wäre. Das Zahlen von Steuern ist einigen eben nicht zuzumuten und das ist erhaltenswerter als das Leben von offensichtlich als minderwertig angesehenen Menschen.





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch lange Zeit so gesehen. Wie soll ich auf etwas Stolz sein, das nicht aus meiner Leistung erwachsen ist? Dennoch gibt es da Gegenargumente. Z.B. kann ein Vater auf sein Kind stolz sein. Einfach, weil er es gezeugt hat. Dazu hat er ja an sich nichts Großartiges getan, außer das er ... naja, du weißt schon. Und davon ausgehend, dass das Gefühl von Stolz auf Dinge zutreffen kann, für die man persönlich keine große Leistung erbracht hat, kann man Menschen auch den Nationalstolz zugestehen. Manche Menschen scheinen das zu brauchen und auch zu wollen. Ich frage dich, was spricht dagegen? Dies kann ja auch in einem gesunden Patriotismus seinen Ausdruck finden. Es muss nicht notwendigerweise in etwas Krankes und Extremes wie etwa den Nationalsozialismus ausarten. Und die Vehemenz, die die AfD an den Tag legt, hat ja vielleicht nur den Grund, dass sie sich nicht gehört fühlt und gegen gewaltige Mühlen kämpft, die auf dem Rücken einer gigantischen Migrationspolitik in die gesellschaftlichen Strukturen eingreifen.




Naja, am Ende hat Nationalstolz selten zu etwas Gutem geführt. Wenn man sich der möglichen Folgen bewusst ist und dementsprechend nicht NPD oder so wählt spricht nichts dagegen, jeder kann ja denken was er will. Wie gesagt, MIR ist das zu absurd und primitiv.





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man die Schreckenstaten der Nazis nicht vergessen. Die moralische Katastrophe, die damals stattfand, muss präsentes Mahnmal bleiben. Deswegen muss man aber nicht das Rechte, das moderne Rechte, für ein Schreckgespenst erklären. Rechts ist ein normaler Bestandteil der Politik  und in gemäßigter Form vertretbar und legitim, genauso wie links in gemäßigter Form vertretbar und legitim ist. Links bedeutet nicht gleich Kommunismus und rechts nicht gleich Nationalsozialismus.




Gemäßigt geht das alles klar in Ordnung. Nur wenn man sieht, was eine solche Politik in Osteuropa und der Türkei hervorbringt und wie die (freie!) Presse hierzulande bezeichnet und behandelt wird muss man sich doch Sorgen machen, ob die aktuell an Kraft gewinnenden Rechten wirklich mit unserem Staat vereinbar sind und keine Gefahr für unsere Grundrechte. Wer "Lügenpresse" schreit, Journalisten verprügelt und gleichzeitig Compact usw. liest muss sich zurecht ankreiden lassen, dass er die Pressefreiheit tendenziell für weniger schützenswert hält.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er das tut. Hast du dafür Belege? Aber, wie gesagt, ich will ihn nicht in Schutz nehmen. Es ist sein Ast, auf dem er sitzt. Und wenn er sich missverständlich, emotional und leidenschaftlich ausdrückt, dann muss er auch damit rechnen, wenn manche ihn für rechtsextrem halten.




Er hat wortwörtlich gesagt, dass er sich sein "Deutschland Stück für Stück zurückholen will", und zwar explizit das von vor 1945. Seitdem habe eine Umerziehung stattgefunden und er will eine "erinnerungspolitische Wende um 180°", was in diesem Fall z.B. bedeutet, dass der Holocaust nicht als Gräueltat, sondern als Glanztat gelten soll. Außerdem hat er das Holocaust-Mahnmal als "Mahnmal der Schande" bezeichnet, das, weil es unschöne Erinnerungen hervorruft, so nicht existieren dürfte. Spätestens da kam es mir echt hoch...
Manches mag entweder einfach nicht durchdacht gewesen sein (er hat sicher nicht die Bedeutung der 180°-Wende gerafft...), dann ist er einfach dumm und taugt wenig zum Politiker, oder es war einfach anhand des NPD-Urteils Berechnung und der Test, wie weit man mittlerweile gehen kann. Falls es so sein sollte ging der wohl nach hinten los.
Wie gesagt, ich denke kaum, dass man so einen in irgendeiner Partei lassen kann. Selbst die NPD ist doch klug genug, sowas eher nur hinter verschlossenen Türen zu äußern. Ich denke auch, dass Höcke wohl kaum ungestraft davonkommt und bei der Wortwahl auch eher nicht zum Märtyrer taugt... außer beim rechten Flügel, aber der dürfte kaum ausreichen, um die 5%-Hürde zu knacken, siehe NPD.





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ja, okay. Da werde ich mal drüber nachdenken. Ich glaube aber, die Sozialisation ist so extrem prägend für einen Menschen, dass Leute, die mit Sharia, Theokratie und ohne die Gleichstellung von Mann und Frau aufgewachsen sind, das nur schwerlich ablegen können. Und irgendwie ist es schizophren, dass wir hier, nach unseren Werten handelnd, massenhaft Leute aus einem Kulturkreis aufnehmen, der mit unseren Werten so mal gar nichts zu tun hat - der sich sogar teilweise diametral entgegengesetzt zu unseren Werten gestaltet.




Sozialisation ist aber auch nur ein Teil. Sonst hätte es ja auch bei uns keinen Fortschritt gegeben. Bewegungen wie die 68er sind ohne Widerstand gegen diese Sozialisation nicht denkbar, genau wie der arabische Frühling, auch wenn der leider zu wenig bewirkt hat. Und in der DDR waren es ja auch nicht nur die ganz alten, die in der Weimarer Republik aufgewachsen sind, die das System gestürzt haben, trotz Indoktrination von klein auf.
Gerade heute ist es durch das Internet einfach wie nie, auszubrechen, ob in die eine oder andere Richtung. Siehe arabischer Frühling, IS, Trump, neue Rechte... alles so ohne Internet nicht möglich.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Kusanar: nur indirekt, wollte die Erklärung von Alreech vermeiden.
> 
> Aber in deiner Verlinkung sind auch spannende andere Themen verlinkt.
> 
> ...



Bill Gates admits to chemtrails?  Hab ich wohl übersehen...

Naja, generell sollte man alles was man im Netz findet mit der nötigen Prise Skepsis betrachten. Trotz allem ist es aber so, dass die nicht nur zum Spass oder aus reiner Menschenfreude spenden, sondern alles immer auch einen finanziellen Background hat.


----------



## Alreech (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Äh, what?  Erklär uns mal deinen Gedankengang...



Anscheinend ist das mit der Armut nur ein Verteilungsproblem.
Würde man Bill Gates enteignen und sein Geld an die Anführer der ärmsten Länder verteilen - wie z.B. Nordkorea und Zimbabwe - dann könnte man so das Problem der Armut lösen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Alreech schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist das mit der Armut nur ein Verteilungsproblem.
> Würde man Bill Gates enteignen und sein Geld an die Anführer der ärmsten Länder verteilen - wie z.B. Nordkorea und Zimbabwe - dann könnte man so das Problem der Armut lösen.



Ehr nicht weil damit nicht das Problem der Korruption und Misswirtschaft in entsprechenden Ländern gelöst wäre. 
Was nützt es dir zum Beispiel der Regierung von Zimbabwe 10 Mrd. Dollar zu geben wen die dann in den Taschen der Regierungsbeamten, oder irgend einen protzigen Regierungspalast verschwinden, oder klein Kim 20 Mrd. Dollar zu überweisen die dann im Atomprogramm, oder neuen Panzern versickern?

Einfach nur Geld von oben nach unten umzuverteilen alleine reicht halt schlicht nicht um das Problem zu lösen, sondern kann nur ein Bestandteil der Lösung sein.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gerade heute ist es durch das Internet einfach wie nie, auszubrechen, ob in die eine oder andere Richtung. Siehe arabischer Frühling, IS, Trump, neue Rechte... alles so ohne Internet nicht möglich.



Das ist wohl richtig 

Nur kann das Internet das eigene Denken nicht ersetzen,

einfach mal Nachdenken, könnte die Welt etwas besser machen


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Klar, stimmt schon. Gerade bei der Flut an ganz unterschiedlichen oder sogar gegensätzlichen Informationen im Internet und in Zeiten von Fakenews ist denken Pflicht.
Ich meinte das auch eher so, dass man viel besser Gleichgesinnte finden und mit diesen kommunizieren kann. Es kann ja jeder durch eigenes Nachdenken zum Schluss kommen, dass man am liebsten etwas ändern würde, aber solange man denkt, dass man alleine ist, passt man sich doch eher an als wenn man z.B. über Twitter mitbekommt, dass viele genau so denken und dabei sind, z.B. eine islamistische Diktatur zu stürzen oder in Sachsen spazieren zu gehen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Nicht nur im Internet. Und "Fakenews" ist zwar ein neuer begriff, jedoch beschreibt dieser ein ganz allgemeines und altbekanntes Dilemma bei der Aufnahme und Wiedergabe von Informationen. Die bisherigen "Fakenews" mit dem höchsten Schadenspotential, gerade in Hinsicht auf Krieg und Völkermord kamen bisher immer von staatlichen oder im staatlichen Interesse handelnden Propagandisten. 
Diese Situation spitzt sich in heutiger Zeit lediglich wieder allgemein zu. Da kann man nicht nur jedem ans Herz legen, alle Informationen zu überdenken, sondern diese auch auf Quellen und Quellenqualität zu prüfen, zumindest aber zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Bald werden die Leute sich ja nicht mehr selbst den Kopf über Fake-News zerbrechen müssen wen die ARD wirklich ihre Anti-Fake-News Gruppe ins Leben ruft siebt sie einfach alles falsche aus:

Falschmeldungen – ARD plant Einheit gegen Fake News
             – Goettinger-Tageblatt.de

Da kann dann niemand mehr einer Falschmeldung auf den Leim gehen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Debatte um Fakenews und Hasskommentare zeigt nur, dass die riegierenden Eliten Angst haben. Die Leute lassen sich nicht mehr so leicht manipulieren, drum muss jetzt stärker nachgeholfen werden. Hier geht es um Deutungshoheiten, nicht darum was wirklich wahr ist oder nicht.


----------



## Alreech (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehr nicht weil damit nicht das Problem der Korruption und Misswirtschaft in entsprechenden Ländern gelöst wäre.
> Was nützt es dir zum Beispiel der Regierung von Zimbabwe 10 Mrd. Dollar zu geben wen die dann in den Taschen der Regierungsbeamten, oder irgend einen protzigen Regierungspalast verschwinden, oder klein Kim 20 Mrd. Dollar zu überweisen die dann im Atomprogramm, oder neuen Panzern versickern?
> 
> Einfach nur Geld von oben nach unten umzuverteilen alleine reicht halt schlicht nicht um das Problem zu lösen, sondern kann nur ein Bestandteil der Lösung sein.


Warum kritisiert dann Oxfam nicht die schlechte Regierung in diesen armen Ländern ???


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Debatte um Fakenews und Hasskommentare zeigt nur, dass die riegierenden Eliten Angst haben. Die Leute lassen sich nicht mehr so leicht manipulieren, drum muss jetzt stärker nachgeholfen werden. Hier geht es um Deutungshoheiten, nicht darum was wirklich wahr ist oder nicht.



Was?
Wenn Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden, hat das eine Menge damit zu tun, was wahr ist und was nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was?
> Wenn Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden, hat das eine Menge damit zu tun, was wahr ist und was nicht.



Nein, wer die Deutungshoheit hat, kann bestimmen welche Wahrheit man den Leuten erzählt.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nein, wer die Deutungshoheit hat, kann bestimmen welche Wahrheit man den Leuten erzählt.




Das ist einfach Schwachsinn. Fakenews haben überhaupt nichts mit Deutungshoheit zu tun. Wenn aus einer "ziemlich ruhigen Silvesternacht" in Dortmund ein randalierender Mob von 1000 Terroristen wird, der Kirchen anzündet, hat das nichts mit "Deutungshoheit" zu tun, denn hier gab es schlicht nichts, was zu deuten gewesen wären. Wenn keine Kirche brennt kann man das nicht so deuten, als habe eine Kirche gebrannt. Ansonsten deute ich die Bundesligatabelle jetzt einfach so, dass der 15. Meister wird und freue mich darüber, dass Werder endlich mal wieder auf einem guten Weg ist, einen Titel zu holen.
Wenn man über Flüchtlinge diskutiert kann man die Zahl als "zu hoch" deuten oder sagen, dass wir moralisch dazu verpflichtet sind, so viele Menschenleben zu retten wie möglich. DAS wäre Deutung(shoheit). Erfundene Märchen sind es NICHT!

Wenn du allerdings behauptest, dass man gerne z.B. beim oben genannten Fall die brennende Kirche und damit eine zu 100% bewiesene Lüge als Wahrheit annehmen soll, nur weil eine zwielichtige Amiseite so berichtet hat, dann hast du natürlich recht...

Nochmal: Fakenews sind nicht anders ausgelegte tatsächlich geschehene Ereignisse sondern erfundene Märchen. Wenn eine Zeitung geschrieben hätte, dass Trump bei seinem Amtsantritt in eine Bibel gekackt hätte wäre das eine Fakenews gewesen. Wenn eine Zeitung schreibt, dass Trumps Amtsantritt bekackt ist ist es das nicht.


----------



## Alreech (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Eben alles Fake News.
Klar, das Gerüst an der Kirche hat gebrannt, aber das es nicht die älteste Kirche Deutschlands ist kann man das nur als Fake News bezeichnen.
Und es haben nicht alle 1000 erlebnisorientierte Männer "Allahu-Akbar" gerufen sondern nur ein paar. Ganz normales Sylverster halt, wie wir es jedes Jahr feiern.
Wer was dagegen hat das Kirchen mit Raketen beschoßen und islamistische Parolen gerufen werden ist bestimmt so ein böser Rechter der was dagegen hat das unsere Kultur bereichert wird...

Ausserdem sollten wir ja nicht die wahren Gefahren vergessen.
Z.B. die 200 Vergewaltigungen die jedes Jahr auf dem Oktoberfest von blonden, blauäuigen, weissen Männern begangen werden, welche die Medien aber totgeschwiegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Herrlich, der Hauptdemokratiefeind ist als Oberschurke jetzt Präsident der VSA.
Wenn ich, denke ich seine Beraterin, schon höre "alternative Fakten" um offensichtliche
Lügen zu kaschieren, dann bin ich auf die nächsten Aktionen dieses gefährlichen
Kasperkopps gespannt. Ich sehe weltweit schwarz für demokratische Systeme.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber das Internet kann korrigieren. Schau Dir Wikipedia an, es ist vollerLügen,
in der Summe aber ganz tauglich. Solange hinter offensichtlichen Lügen andere
ihre klare Meinung schreiben und Themen richtig stellen, ist alles in Ordnung.

Es sind aber gerade Internetseiten der Ultrarechten wie z.B. bei politikforen.net
die natürlich jeden sofort sperren, der gegen den verbreiteten Blödsinn sinnvolle
Informationen setzt. Und genau an dem Punkt kann man dem dort weilendem 
Mob nicht helfen. Ich probierte es über Jahre, aber war verlorene Liebesmühe


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Herrlich, der Hauptdemokratiefeind ist als Oberschurke jetzt Präsident der VSA.
> Wenn ich, denke ich seine Beraterin, schon höre "alternative Fakten" um offensichtliche
> Lügen zu kaschieren, dann bin ich auf die nächsten Aktionen dieses gefährlichen
> Kasperkopps gespannt. Ich sehe weltweit schwarz für demokratische Systeme.
> ...



Da gebe ich Dir Recht 

Aber leider ist es so, dass erst gepostet wird, und dannach wird überlegt,

wenn überhaupt


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: AnhÃ¤nger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er das tut. Hast du dafür Belege? Aber, wie gesagt, ich will ihn nicht in Schutz nehmen. Es ist sein Ast, auf dem er sitzt. Und wenn er sich missverständlich, emotional und leidenschaftlich ausdrückt, dann muss er auch damit rechnen, wenn manche ihn für rechtsextrem halten.



Höcke sieht Fehler ein und entschuldigt sich. ^^

Bjorn Hocke vor der AfD: Entschuldigung fur Dresden-Rede - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ändert ja nichts daran, dass man nun seine Gesinnung kennt und den Mann kannst du in kein Amt lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Der ist doch verbrannt, den kann man in kein Amt mehr lassen und wenn seine Partei den behalten will wird es zum Schmierentheater. Es gilt ja nicht umsonst das man vor dem gesprochenen Wort das Gehirn einschaltet


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Afd braucht aber solche Typen, denn die fischen auch am Rechten Rand und dann musst du eben einen Sprücheklopfer haben.
Andreas Scheuer von der CSU macht ja nichts anderes und der Dobrindt denkt ja immer noch, dass seine Ausländermaut tatsächlich Gesetz wird.


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ganz ehrlich so viele Menschen sehen nur das Negative in der Demokratie und das es nicht echt sei...
Es gibt deutlich mehr Formen der Regierung, die deutlich "schlimmer" sind....
Seid gefälligst ein bisschen zufrieden und bessert lieber eine halbwegs funktionierende Demokratie und arbeitet daran, anstatt sie abzuschaffen !!!^^


----------



## Klinge Xtream (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Qeathcliff schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich so viele Menschen sehen nur das Negative in der Demokratie und das es nicht echt sei...
> Es gibt deutlich mehr Formen der Regierung, die deutlich "schlimmer" sind....
> Seid gefälligst ein bisschen zufrieden und bessert lieber eine halbwegs funktionierende Demokratie und arbeitet daran, anstatt sie abzuschaffen !!!^^



In einer wahren Demokratie hätte das Volk ein Mitspracherecht. Man würde Politik fürs Volk machen und nicht nur für Unternehmen und geopolitische Ziele.
Somit würden die Leute auch nicht so negativ darüber denken und man würde besser Leben (vor allem in Frieden). Zuviel Konjunktiv?


----------



## Seeefe (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

"Wahre Demokratie" - Mensch, du kannst dich beteiligen und die Dinge, die in deinen Augen falsch laufen versuchen zu ändern. Dazu brauchst du nur genug Menschen die dich Unterstützen. Allerdings erfordert das viel Eigeninitiative und Zeit. 

"Politik fürs Volk", bei 80.000.000 Menschen würde ich gerne mal wissen, was das sein soll. Da haben die meisten doch recht unterschiedliche Meinungen...


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wir wählen doch die Volksvertreter, damit die sich um das kümmern und nicht wir alle.
Wenn die falschen Leute an der Macht sind, müssen sie eben abgewählt werden. Wenn grundsätzlich die falschen Leute Politik betreiben, muss man eben selbst Politik machen.
Basisarbeit eben.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir wählen doch die Volksvertreter, damit die sich um das kümmern und nicht wir alle.
> Wenn die falschen Leute an der Macht sind, müssen sie eben abgewählt werden. Wenn grundsätzlich die falschen Leute Politik betreiben, muss man eben selbst Politik machen.
> Basisarbeit eben.


Aber zu schimpfen ist einfacher!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Klar ist es einfacher und leichter. Der Weg in die Politik ist steiniger und es dauert bis das eigene Wort vielleicht mal gehört wird


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber zu schimpfen ist einfacher!!!!



Ja, das ist immer einfacher. Genauso wie "gegen alles sein".
Nur bringt das niemanden.
Wenn man mit der Sachlage nicht zufrieden ist, sollte man konstruktiv was verändern.
Das können Demonstrationen sein -- einfach wegen der Aufmerksamkeit.
Das können aber auch eigene politische Bestrebungen sein -- je nach dem in welcher Partei oder in einer neuen Partei.
Dazu gehören aber auch Lösungsangebote.
Ich finde, dass aktuell in der Politik viel zu viel Unsinn verbreitet wird und zu wenig auf das eingegangen wird, was wirklich wichtig ist.
Jetzt wird schon wieder um die Arbeitsplätze von Opel gestritten. Dabei ist es nur logisch, dass PSA -- sollten sie Opel übernehmen -- Arbeitsplätze abbauen wird. Schließlich konkurrieren PSA und Opel im gleichen Fahrzeugsegment.
Oder sie positionieren Opel komplett neu. Das würde dann ebenfalls den Verlust von Jobs kosten, wäre aber eine Möglichkeit, was neues zu entwickeln, was dann wieder Jobs schaffen könnte.


----------



## juliagott (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Hallo! 

Demokratie steht noch immer auf dem Platz 1 (zumindest laut den Ergebnissen dieser Umfrage).  Das Wichtigste ist sogar nicht die Regierungsform, sondern die Maßnahmen, die die Regierung trifft und welche Folgen sie für das Leben des Volkes haben. Es it wichtig... Es gab viele Beispiele, wenn die Regierungsform Diktatur war und die Menschen ganz zufrieden damit waren... Zum Beispiel Robert Gabriel Mugabe.... Wirklich das Wichtigste ist, was das Volk davon bekommt.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Für alle unentschlossenen Wähler im September

'Die Violetten' - Neue Ideen in der Politik  : 'Die Violetten'

auch wählbar, aber irgendwie sinnfrei


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die sollten mal ihre Artikel aktualisieren.
Der Kram. dass Ford Natur Materialen verwendet ist von 2003.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



juliagott schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Demokratie steht noch immer auf dem Platz 1 (zumindest laut den Ergebnissen dieser Umfrage).  Das Wichtigste ist sogar nicht die Regierungsform, sondern die Maßnahmen, die die Regierung trifft und welche Folgen sie für das Leben des Volkes haben. Es it wichtig... Es gab viele Beispiele, wenn die Regierungsform Diktatur war und die Menschen ganz zufrieden damit waren... Zum Beispiel Robert Gabriel Mugabe.... Wirklich das Wichtigste ist, was das Volk davon bekommt.



Mugabe? Naja. Das Problem bei Diktaturen ist, es gibt immer Menschengruppen deren Rechte eingeschränkt werden. Da können auch  90% des Volkes positiv zum Diktator eingestellt sein. Der ein oder andere mag das jetzt abstreiten, aber in einer Demokratie wie unserer kann sich jeder auf unser Grundgesetz berufen.


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ich bin kein entschiedener Anhänger der Demokratie. Die Staatsform ist letztendlich nur ein politisches Werkzeug, wichtig ist was am Ende dabei für den Bürger herauskommt. Und die drei meiner Ansicht nach bedeutenden Anforderungen an einen Staat welchen die Bürger haben sind die Schaffung von Rahmenbedingungen welche für Freiheit, Wohlstand und Sicherheit der Bürger sorgen.

Die Demokratie ist keineswegs eine Garantie dafür das ein Staat diese Ziele auch nur anstrebt geschweige denn effektiv anstrebt. Demokratien können, das zeigt die Praxis, sowohl die persönliche Freiheit ihrer Bürger massiv einschränken -häufig vorgeblich zugunsten der Sicherheit- als auch den Wohlstandserwerb stark behindern als auch bei der Wahrung der Sicherheit ihrer Bürger versagen.

Im Ergebnis unterscheidet sich eine Demokratie daher potenziell kaum von einer Diktatur. Eine gute demokratische Regierung ist nicht besser als ein guter Diktator. Allenfalls die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine gewählte Regierung "gut" ist ist vielleicht höher. Vielleicht.

Die Frage ist aber: Ist eine Demokratie wirklich die "am wenigsten schlechte" Staatsform oder gibt es doch bessere Alternativen? Die Alternativen müssen sich ja nicht auf Militärregieme oder Diktaturen beschränken.

Eine Variante die mir vorschwebt ist ein "Minimalstaat" mit einer starken Verfassung in dem der Handlungsspielraum der Politik sehr stark beschränkt ist wodurch mögliche Einschränkungen der individuellen Freiheit, Sicherheit und Wirtschaftstätigkeit (->Wohlstand) der Bürger verhindert werden. Der Restspielraum der Politik könnte Demokratisch umgesetzt werden.

Eine utopischere Variante ist die sogenannte Privatrechtsgesellschaft in der es überhaupt keine festen staatsähnlichen Strukturen gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Diktatoren sind nie "gut", es gibt keine "guten" Diktatoren.

Zeige einem Diktator, dass er nicht der federführende ist, und er fängt an wie ein Schlosshund zu heulen. Sieht man derzeit ganz gut an Erdogan...


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis unterscheidet sich eine Demokratie daher potenziell kaum von einer Diktatur. Eine gute demokratische Regierung ist nicht besser als ein guter Diktator. Allenfalls die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine gewählte Regierung "gut" ist ist vielleicht höher. Vielleicht.



Der Blick in die Geschichte zeigt doch, dass deine Aussage nicht wirklich haltbar ist. Nun kann man natürlich nicht behaupten, Demokratien hätten keine Leichen im Keller, aber totalitäre Systeme laufen auf eine komplett andere Gesellschaft hinaus, als demokratische.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine Variante die mir vorschwebt ist ein "Minimalstaat" mit einer starken Verfassung in dem der Handlungsspielraum der Politik sehr stark beschränkt ist wodurch mögliche Einschränkungen der individuellen Freiheit, Sicherheit und Wirtschaftstätigkeit (->Wohlstand) der Bürger verhindert werden. Der Restspielraum der Politik könnte Demokratisch umgesetzt werden.
> 
> Eine utopischere Variante ist die sogenannte Privatrechtsgesellschaft in der es überhaupt keine festen staatsähnlichen Strukturen gibt.



Ach bitte nicht schon wieder dieser Käse das der Staat an eine sehr kurze Leine gehört und die lieberale Gesellschaft schon von sich aus alles zum positiven entwickeln wird. Grade im Bereich der Wirtschaft sieht man doch immer wieder aufs Neue wie gut das nicht funktioniert (Breitbandausbau, *hust*), wen man den Markt nicht durch klare Reglungen  und Gesetze zwingt gewisse Spielregeln zu beachten. Das einzige was in einer stark liberalisierten Gesellschaft und ihrer Wirtschaft 100%ig funktionieren wird ist die ungezügelte Gewinnmaximierung und die Schaffung von Kartellen die den Markt unter sich aufteilen und Konkurenz klein halten.
Ein zu liberaler Markt wird immer zu Lasten der Kunden und Arbeitnehmer gehen, liegt leider schlicht in der Natur des Kapitalismus, bestes Beispiel dafür war der Kapitalismus in den USA der 1900er bis 1930er Jahre, wo der Staat sich kaum in die Wirtschaft und das Finanzwesen eingemischt hat. Das Ergebnis war Rezesion und Weltwirtschaftskrise, sowie miese Bedingungen für die Arbeitnehmer.

Nein weder ist ein Minimalstaat, noch eine Privatrechtsgesellschaft erstrebenswert. Im Gegenteil, es braucht eine gute Balance zwischen der Liberalität des Marktes, der Gesellschaft, sowie einem starken Staat auf der anderen Seite der dafür sorgt das gewisse Rahmenbedingungen und Grundsätze für ein faires und lebenswertes Miteinander eingehalten werden, weil das kann nur ein Staat durchsetzen und gewährleisten, aber halt keine liberale Gesellschaft und der Markt.


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



> er  Blick in die Geschichte zeigt doch, dass deine Aussage nicht wirklich  haltbar ist. Nun kann man natürlich nicht behaupten, Demokratien hätten  keine Leichen im Keller, aber totalitäre Systeme laufen auf eine  komplett andere Gesellschaft hinaus, als demokratische.



Eine Diktatur muss nicht, eine Demokratie kann auch totalitär sein.

Es ist, wie gesagt, zwar üblicherweise der Fall das Demokratien "eher" liberal, Diktaturen "eher" totalitär sind aber das ist nicht zwangsweise immer oder automatisch so. Totalitäre politische Tendenzen können sich auch aus dem Volk heraus und damit auch in einer Demokratie entwickeln und nicht nur dem Machterhalt eines Diktators dienen.



> Ach bitte nicht schon wieder dieser Käse das der Staat an eine sehr  kurze Leine gehört und die lieberale Gesellschaft schon von sich aus  alles zum positiven entwickeln wird. Grade im Bereich der Wirtschaft  sieht man doch immer wieder aufs Neue wie gut das nicht funktioniert  (Breitbandausbau, *hust*), wen man den Markt nicht durch klare Reglungen   und Gesetze zwingt gewisse Spielregeln zu beachten.



Ein schlechtes Beispiel- Die Probleme beim Breitbandausbau in Deutschland sind kein Marktversagen. Bzw. nur ein Marktversagen in einem durch gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen stark regulierten und künstlich beschränkten Markt.

Wäre die Telekom nicht gezwungen ihre Leitungen mit anderen Anbietern zu teilen wären konventionelle DSL Anschlüsse durch fehlende Konkurrenz auf diesen wesentlich teurer. Das würde den FTTH Ausbau durch Drittanbieter wirtschaftlich attraktiver machen. Und die Telekom selbst hätte sowohl mehr Geld als auch Konkurrenzdruck um ebenfalls auszubauen.

Im Ergebnis würde der Ausbau effektiv schneller passieren als er das heute tut- auf Kosten der DSL Kunden. Aber irgendwer muss es ja bezahlen.

Zu bemerken ist auch das man die Telekom auch anders privatisieren hätte können (beispielsweise regional und strukturell zerschlagen, regionale Netze in das Eigentum der Anschlussteilnehmer übertragen).

Eine Liberalisierung der gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen könnte den Ausbau selbst auch einfacher und billiger machen und die Konkurrenz verstärken. (Glasfaser-)Kabel verlegen oder Funkstrecken aufbauen ist am Ende technisch keine Hexerei aber für Privatleute auf öffentlichem Grund alleine aus rechtlichen Gründen nur schwer möglich.



> Bestes Beispiel dafür war der Kapitalismus in den USA der 1900er bis  1930er Jahre, wo der Staat sich kaum in die Wirtschaft und das  Finanzwesen eingemischt hat.



In diesem Zeitraum hat sich der Staat vielleicht weniger in Wirtschaft und Finanzwesen eingemischt als heute aber doch mehr als jemals zuvor (FED, IRS, 1. Weltkrieg, New Deal, Social Security Act_,..._).


----------



## Leob12 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine Diktatur muss nicht, eine Demokratie kann auch totalitär sein.
> Es ist, wie gesagt, zwar üblicherweise der Fall das Demokratien "eher" liberal, Diktaturen "eher" totalitär sind aber das ist nicht zwangsweise immer oder automatisch so. Totalitäre politische Tendenzen können sich auch aus dem Volk heraus und damit auch in einer Demokratie entwickeln und nicht nur dem Machterhalt eines Diktators dienen.


Macht braucht Kontrolle, und diese Kontrolle hast du bei einer Diktatur nicht. Sie muss auch nicht bei Demokratien gegeben sein, aber wie die Geschichte zeigt war es in den allermeisten Fällen sehr wohl so. 



> Ein schlechtes Beispiel- Die Probleme beim Breitbandausbau in Deutschland sind kein Marktversagen. Bzw. nur ein Marktversagen in einem durch gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen stark regulierten und künstlich beschränkten Markt.


Ein ungeregelter Bankensektor wäre natürlich besser, für sämtliche Einwohner eines Staates, oder? 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wäre die Telekom nicht gezwungen ihre Leitungen mit anderen Anbietern zu teilen wären konventionelle DSL Anschlüsse durch fehlende Konkurrenz auf diesen wesentlich teurer. Das würde den FTTH Ausbau durch Drittanbieter wirtschaftlich attraktiver machen. Und die Telekom selbst hätte sowohl mehr Geld als auch Konkurrenzdruck um ebenfalls auszubauen.


Tja, das kommt davon wenn Gewinnmaximierung an vorderster Stelle steht. Genau deswegen gehören solche Grundbedürfnisse nicht in die Hände von Aktionären, sondern in staatliche.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Bei Privatisierungen profitieren immer wenige, dafür leiden viele. Siehe z.B. privatisierte Wasserversorgung. Muss man ja nur mal nach London gucken. Genau so bei den Banken, wo die Gewinnmaximierung regelmäßig zu Crashes führt, unter denen natürlich hauptsächlich die leiden, die vom Gewinn vorher nicht profitiert haben. Energieversorgung, Breitbandausbau, Infrastruktur der Bahn... in nahezu jedem Fall profitieren eine handvoll extremer Gutverdiener, der Rest trägt die Kosten.
Natürlich kann man einen kleinen Staat bevorzugen, mit dem Ergebnis, das so ein Staat unter noch extremeren Unterschieden in der Bevölkerung leiden würde. Einige wenige Reiche hinter Stacheldraht, pausenlos in Angst um das eigene Leben und das der Angehörigen, und eine leidende Masse in Slums. Jetzt muss nur noch der Gedanke der Privatisierung zuende gedacht werden: Sozialhilfe privatisieren, d.h. Raub und Diebstahl legalisieren.

Wie man es dreht und wendet, eine Verteilung von unten nach oben bedeutet immer Leid und am Ende Chaos und Anarchie. Wer nichts zu verlieren hat handelt im Zweifel dann nicht mehr so, wie die Besitzenden es sich wünschen...


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis unterscheidet sich eine Demokratie daher potenziell kaum von einer Diktatur.



In einer Diktatur gibt es weder Gewaltenteilung noch Meinungsfreiheit.
In einer Demokratie findet man das vor. 
Ist das etwas kein relevanter Unterschied?


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> In einer Diktatur gibt es weder Gewaltenteilung noch Meinungsfreiheit.



In der Theorie nicht, in der Praxis ist das jedoch meist mit einer Diktatur verknüpft.
Aber z.B. mit einer Monarchie wäre das möglich was Superwip schreibt.

Wobei ich mich in letzter Zeit mit der Frage beschäftige:
Wem gehört der Staat?
Wie beeinflussen die unterschiedlichen Staatsformen dieses Verhältnis?
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass in einer Demokratie der Staat dem Volk gehört in wie fern sind dann Entscheidungen wie die Privatisierung von Staatsbetrieben im Interesse des Volkes?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



taks schrieb:


> In der Theorie nicht, in der Praxis ist das jedoch meist mit einer Diktatur verknüpft.
> Aber z.B. mit einer Monarchie wäre das möglich was Superwip schreibt.



Mit einer modernen Monarchie verbinde ich Länder, wie die Niederlande, Norwegen, Schweden, die Briten.
Saudi Arabien ist ja nach außen eine Monarchie, aber letztendlich ist es nur eine Diktatur.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



taks schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich in letzter Zeit mit der Frage beschäftige:
> Wem gehört der Staat?
> Wie beeinflussen die unterschiedlichen Staatsformen dieses Verhältnis?
> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass in einer Demokratie der Staat dem Volk gehört in wie fern sind dann Entscheidungen wie die Privatisierung von Staatsbetrieben im Interesse des Volkes?



Haha, im Interesse des Volkes, herrlich...  Hab grad Tränen in den Augen.

Heutzutage geht es doch immer nur um die Penunzen. Hauptsache dicke Abfindungen, Politikerpensionen, Bestechungsgelder etc. kassiert. Theoretisch haben wir Gewaltenteilung und Meinungsfreiheit. Wie oft allerdings schon mal wegen "Vitamin B" Strafen milder ausgefallen sind oder eine offene und ehrliche Meinung in einer Zeitung NICHT abgedruckt wurde, will ich gar nicht wissen. Man wird doch beschissen wo es geht, egal ob man Piep sagt oder auch nicht. So konsequenzlos wie diese "Freunderlwirtschaft" innerhalb der Eliten bestraft wird, wundert mich das auch nicht.

Bestes Beispiel: Dieser lustige Politiker aus Österreich, der offen zugegeben hat, dass er für Summe X gerne Lobbying aka Werbung für Thema Y im EU-Rat macht. Ist immer noch Politiker, dieses Aas... und wird zu 100% auch eine angenehme Pension haben, mit unseren Steuergeldern die er monatlich aufs Konto bekommen wird...


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Da bist du aber wieder beim Unterschied zwischen Demokratie und Diktatur.
Dann wählt man diese Partei nicht mehr, die sowas zulässt. Ganz einfach.
In einer Diktatur hast du die Wahl nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Wahl hätte man vielleicht schon aber nur ganz am Anfang mit vielen Gleichgesinnten im Rücken wobei ein Patronenbeförderungsgerät hilfreich sein könnte.
Braucht wer überhaupt die überflüssige Monarchie ist ja im weitesten Sinne einer Diktatur sehr ähnlich


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Monarchien sind vor allem Einnahmequellen beim Tourismus.
Keine Ahnung, was die britische Monarchie kostet, aber die bringen Milliarden Gelder durch Tourismus ein.

Wir haben eine Bundenpräsidenten, der viel Geld kostet -- vor allem die, die Merkel verschlissen hat -- und seinetwegen kommt kein Tourist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

2015 sollen es knapp 38 Mio Pfund gewesen sein die Steuerzahler aufbringen musste


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wie es in den Wald hinein schreit, so schreit es auch wieder heraus. Mal ehrlich, ich kann dieses "jaha theoretisch kann man alled sagen" nicht mehr hören. Praktisch ist es bei uns auch kein Problem, mit dem eventuellen Konsequenzen muss man nur leben können. 

Auf der Arbeit muss ich die Faust in der Tasche auch manchmal ballen, alles kann ich meinem Chef auch nicht an den Kopf werfen.

Ich kann auch zu der Gruppe NeoNazis gehen und denen mal meine Meinung geigen, aber ich muss mir bewusst sein, das ich dann sehr wahrscheinlich eins auf die Nase bekomme. 

Zwischen 'ich darf keine eigene Meinung vertreten' und 'ich darf meine eigene Meinung vertreten, muss aber mit den Konsequenzen leben' gibt es große Unterschiede.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> ....
> Wir haben eine Bundenpräsidenten, der viel Geld kostet -- vor allem die, die Merkel verschlissen hat -- und seinetwegen kommt kein Tourist.


Man kann ja der Merkel durchaus vieles anheften, aber die Sache mit den verschlissenen Bundespräsern, haben diese schon ganz allein bestens hinbekommen.  

Mal ab davon ist es aber schon richtig, dass unser Land zu viele unnötige Repräsentanten hat. Angefangen mit den Landesfürsten mit ihrem jeweiligen Hofstaat sowie die meisten der zur EU abgeschobenen Polithansel bis eben hin zum Bundespräsidenten mit seinem Präsidialamt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Zwischen 'ich darf keine eigene Meinung vertreten' und 'ich darf meine eigene Meinung vertreten, muss aber mit den Konsequenzen leben' gibt es große Unterschiede.



Das ist aber genau der Punkt, den die Radaubrüder, die alle Nase lang von ihrer beschränkten Meinungsfreiheit faseln, während genau sie es sind, die verbal anderen gern ihre Rechte absprechen, nicht checken. Da wird künstlich eine Opfer-Rolle geschaffen, aus der heraus sie glauben, Narrenfreiheit zu genießen. Hernach ist das Geflenne nach der Mami meist groß...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Man kann ja der Merkel durchaus vieles anheften, aber die Sache mit den verschlissenen Bundespräsern, haben diese schon ganz allein bestens hinbekommen.



Na ja, du musst das so sehen. Wulff hat sie durchgedrückt, obwohl es bessere Kandidaten gab und was war am Ende mit Wulff? Genau.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, du musst das so sehen. Wulff hat sie durchgedrückt, obwohl es bessere Kandidaten gab



Ja sicher, aber keiner wollte es machen 

Das Problem ist ja, dass dieser Job eigentlich völlig sinnfrei ist

Für die Kosten könnten wir uns auch wieder einen König /Kaiser leisten


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Man kann ja der Merkel durchaus vieles anheften, aber die Sache mit den verschlissenen Bundespräsern, haben diese schon ganz allein bestens hinbekommen.


Merkel hat Wulff durchgedrückt, weil sie ihn als potenziellen Kanzlerkandidaten wegehaben wollte.

Was ich mich ja frage ist, warum dürfen gewisse deutsche Prominente, wie bsp. unser Bundestrainer, den Präsidenten wählen, ich aber nicht?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber keiner wollte es machen



Also, ich mache den Job. 
Ich hab das Alter dafür, bin politisch nicht vorbelastet, mich interessiert das Geschwafel von Links und Rechts nicht.
Ich bin der perfekte Kandidat.  
Und die Knete nehme ich natürlich nur mit, weil man mir sie aufzwingt.


----------



## Kusanar (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Knete nehme ich natürlich nur mit, weil man mir sie aufzwingt.



Och, die kannst du auch gerne zweckgebunden an die PCGH-X-Community spenden. Sagt niemand, dass du die Kohle ja unbedingt behalten musst!


----------



## Seeefe (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja frage ist, warum dürfen gewisse deutsche Prominente, wie bsp. unser Bundestrainer, den Präsidenten wählen, ich aber nicht?



Bundesversammlung (Deutschland) – Wikipedia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber keiner wollte es machen
> 
> Das Problem ist ja, dass dieser Job eigentlich völlig sinnfrei ist
> 
> Für die Kosten könnten wir uns auch wieder einen König /Kaiser leisten



In dem Bereich scheinen viele Posten sinnfrei und falsch besetzt zu sein. Einen blauen Diktator brauche ich nicht und diese Gestalten kann man nicht abwählen da die ihre Posten vererben, da bleibt dann nur der Staatsstreich


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das Alter dafür, bin politisch nicht vorbelastet, mich interessiert das Geschwafel von Links und Rechts nicht.
> Ich bin der perfekte Kandidat.
> Und die Knete nehme ich natürlich nur mit, weil man mir sie aufzwingt.



Darüber müssen wir noch mal reden


----------



## Kaimikaze (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja frage ist, warum dürfen gewisse deutsche Prominente, wie bsp. unser Bundestrainer, den Präsidenten wählen, ich aber nicht?



Weil Du kein Bundestrainer bist.  (Hast natürlich recht).

Zur Interpretation der Meinungsfreiheit gibt es eine sehr schöne Stelle in New Model Armys "51 st State" (vom alten Anarcho Justin Sullivan geschrieben):

Here in the land of opportunity, watch us revel in our liberty
Where you can say what you like, but it doesn't change anything
Because the corridors of power they're an ocean away

Da sind wir meiner Meinung aber bereits drüber hinaus. Man kann durchaus als deutsche grüne Politikerin im Parlament begrüßen dass die Deutschen zur Minderheit werden:

Grune Politikerin: Deutsche werden Minderheit und das ist auch gut so! - YouTube

Wer sich allerdings für eine Reduzierung von Migration ausspricht gilt als Populist oder Nazi und kann sogar wegen Volksverhetzung verklagt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

So schnell werden die Deutschen nicht zur Minderheit...


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Wer sich allerdings für eine Reduzierung von Migration ausspricht gilt als Populist oder Nazi und kann sogar wegen Volksverhetzung verklagt werden.



Komisch das die komplette CSU dann noch auf freiem Fuß ist.


----------



## OField (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes Beispiel- Die Probleme beim Breitbandausbau in Deutschland sind kein Marktversagen. Bzw. nur ein Marktversagen in einem durch gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen stark regulierten und künstlich beschränkten Markt.



Es weicht zwar stark von deiner intendierten Aussage ab, aber hier mal ein kleiner Einschub: Ich finde es witzig vom "künstlich" beschränkten Markt zu reden, da der "ach so gottgegebene" Markt selbst erst durch gewaltsam aufrecht erhaltene künstliche Regulierung funktioniert. (Gewährleistung durch den Staat, dass dir niemand einfach so deinen Besitz (mit Gewalt) gegen deinen Willen abnehmen kann.)


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> So schnell werden die Deutschen nicht zur Minderheit...



So abwegig ist das nicht. Wir haben jährlich um die 600000-700000 Geburten in Deutschland. Ich nehme mal an da sind auch Zugewanderte eingerechnet. Jetzt sehen wir uns das Theater um Seehofers Obergrenze von 200000, die vielen viel zu niedrig ist, an. Soll sich jeder selbst ausmalen was dabei heraus kommt...


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Ja, wir werden an der Einwanderung kaputtgehen, wenn die One-World-Ideologen weiter an der Macht bleiben. Deswegen gibt es ja im gesamten Westen den Aufstand von einem nationalkonservativen Rechts. Und ich sage ihnen hier ganz deutlich grade hier in Richtung links: Das ist gut so!


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> So abwegig ist das nicht. Wir haben jährlich um die 600000-700000 Geburten in Deutschland. Ich nehme mal an da sind auch Zugewanderte eingerechnet. Jetzt sehen wir uns das Theater um Seehofers Obergrenze von 200000, die vielen viel zu niedrig ist, an. Soll sich jeder selbst ausmalen was dabei heraus kommt...


Die Geburtenrate sinkt auch bei Einwanderern auf "Inländer"-Niveau. Das ist absolut keine Neuigkeit. 
Außerdem braucht man die Geburten...
Siehe Japan. Niedrige Geburtenrate, überalterte Gesellschaft und voraussichtlich Bevölkerungsrückgang in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. Liegt unter anderem an kaum Immigration.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Und genau so wenig wird man sich unendlich lange von Menschenwanderungen abkapseln können... 

Aber hauptsache wieder irgendwas gegen links gesagt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und genau so wenig wird man sich unendlich lange von Menschenwanderungen abkapseln können...
> 
> Aber hauptsache wieder irgendwas gegen links gesagt.



Man  kann sich nicht nur "abkapseln", man muss es aufgrund des globalen  Bevölkerungswachstums und der Klimawandels sogar. Und wenn wir klug  sind, machen wir es nicht erst in 20 Jahren zur Schadensbegrenzung,  sondern beginnen schon jetzt, um den Schaden schon im Vorhinein zu  vermeiden. Vorausschauende Politik nenn ich das. Und so eine Politik  erwarte ich von der Regierung. Leider fährt unsere Regierung nur auf Sicht und denkt nur bis zur nächsten Legislaturperiode. Ein Trauerspiel. Deswegen ist ein Rechtsruck auch unvermeidlich.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Japan geht es relativ gut. Wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob zuerst Deutschland an ungebremster Armutszuwanderung oder Japan wegen Bevölkerungsrückgang kolabiert.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Japan geht es relativ gut. Wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob zuerst Deutschland an ungebremster Armutszuwanderung oder Japan wegen Bevölkerungsrückgang kolabiert.


Nein, Japan geht es nicht relativ gut. Die haben seit Jahrzehnten eine Wirtschaftskrise und die überalterte Bevölkerung wird auch zum Problem. 
Es gibt auch keine ungebremste Armutszuwanderung. 
Frag mal die Menschen un Japan ob es diesen relativ gut geht. Japan ist sehr teuer, der Erfolgsdruck extrem hoch, vor allem für Jugendliche. Es werden immer mehr Stellen auf den asiatischen Kontinent verlegt, weil es dort billiger ist. 
Japan steht keineswegs so gut da wie man glaubt.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Geburtenrate sinkt auch bei Einwanderern auf "Inländer"-Niveau. Das ist absolut keine Neuigkeit.



Das mag für jene Einwanderer zutreffen die über ein gewisses Bildungsniveau verfügen und zur ehr liberalen Schicht gehören, aber trifft nicht auf jene Kreise zu die sich auch hier in Deutschland vom Rest der westlichen Gesellschaft abkapseln und fragwürdigen Werten folgen. 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht man die Geburten...
> Siehe Japan. Niedrige Geburtenrate, überalterte Gesellschaft und voraussichtlich Bevölkerungsrückgang in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. Liegt unter anderem an kaum Immigration.



Japan ist ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, da Japan ein sehr extremes Beispiel ist und deren sehr starker Geburtenrückgang vor allem im sehr starken Leistungsdruck im Beruf und einen brachialen Fokus auf Produktivität begründet liegt, der das gesellschaftliche und familiäre Leben enorm einengt und kaputt macht.

Davon abgesehen ist ein Rückgang der Bevölkerung nur dann als schlecht anzusehen wen man Anhänger des rückständigen Konzepts von Kapitalismus und Konsumgesellschaft ist, weil weniger Bevölkerung weniger Lohndruck auf dem Arbeitsmarkt bedeutet und weniger Konsumenten.
Wer aber mal über den Tellerrand schaut dem müsste auffallen das bei einer steigenden Automatisierung eine abnehmende Bevölkerung nicht schlecht ist, nicht zuletzt weil es, zumindest in der Theorie bessere Arbeitsverhältnisse und Lebensstandards ermöglichen würde und nicht zuletzt auch die Umwelt entlasten täte.

Solange aber kein Umdenken in der Wirtschaft, Politik und Gesellschaft stattfindet und man sich entsprechend einstellt, sondern lieber mit allen Kräften gegenarbeitet, indem man durch starke Migration von abgehängten Menschen das Bevölkerungswachstum weiter vorrantreibt, solange wird sich da auch kein positiver Effekt einstellen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Japan geht es relativ gut. Wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob zuerst Deutschland an ungebremster Armutszuwanderung oder Japan wegen Bevölkerungsrückgang kolabiert.



Japan ist seit den 90ern Bankrott.


----------



## Kaimikaze (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> So schnell werden die Deutschen nicht zur Minderheit...



Offizielle Zahlen für Kassel: 12,5% Ausländer, 34,4% mit Migrationshintergrund, der Anteil der bis 5-Jährigen mit Migrationshintergrund liegt laut Ausländerbeirat bei nicht näher spezifizierten "über 50%". Wohin hier und in vielen anderen deutschen Städten die Reise geht ist klar. In nur einer Generation sind wir hier in Kassel in der Minderheit und die Wahlen werden von einer Mehrheit mit Migrationshintergrund entschieden. Bei denen werden CDU und FDP so richtig was reißen - und die AFD erstmal. Nur kapieren das die ehemaligen Konservativen und Liberalen nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Und anstatt miteinander zu leben besser gegeneinander oder? Frag mal einen New Yorker wie er  zu Ausländern steht.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Die Menschen mit "Migrationshintergrund" sind alle, die irgendwann mal Vorfahren hatten, die eingewandert sind.
Die meisten sind nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg eingewandert -- meine Großeltern auch. Die lebten zuvor an der Schwarzmeerküste, wurde dann umgesiedelt nach Polen und mussten dann vor den Russen abhauen.
Ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit Menschen, die Nachfahren von Einwanderern sind -- wieso auch?
Die haben die gleichen Probleme wie jeder hier -- Jobs finden, gute Schulen und Kindergärten finden, mit dem Geld klar kommen, irgendwelche Dschungelprüfungen gucken.


----------



## Kaimikaze (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und anstatt miteinander zu leben besser gegeneinander oder? Frag mal einen New Yorker wie er  zu Ausländern steht.



Diejenigen Menschen, die der New Yorker als Ausländer ansieht sind keine anderen als die hauseigene Nanny (damit die weiße New Yorkerin erfolgreich Karriere machen kann), der Poolboy oder der Gärtner, welche oftmals eine kulturelle Gemeinsamkeit haben: Sie sprechen Spanisch. Die Schulen in New York sind so strikt aufgeteilt, da kommen die Südstaatler längst nicht mehr mit. 

Das Miteinandner hier ist lebhaft: Eine starke Salafistenszene und unter Jugendlichen geht es mitunter heiß her: Türken gegen Kurden, Polen und Russen gegen Türken, Arabische Flüchtlinge gegen Türken, Russen und Polen und seit kurzem wachsen die Spannungen zwischen Befürwortern und Kritikern am Kurs der Türkei. Von den praktisch täglichen Überfällen auf Deutsche durch Ausländer und Migranten (HNA berichtet) will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Kassel hat die größte äthopische bzw. eritreische Gemeinde Deutschlands, von denen ist aber so gut wie nie etwas Negatives in den Nachrichten.

Träum mal schön weiter, Dornröschen. Vermutlich eh alles meine Schuld, weil ich mir kritische Gedanken mache.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Besser kann man fragen, welcher Deutsche keinen Migrationshintergrund hat.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Besser kann man fragen, welcher Deutsche keinen Migrationshintergrund hat.



Und ich frage mich, wieso das wichtig ist und wie weit man denn bei sowas "zurück" gehen sollte?
Darf sich ein Deutscher nur dann Deutscher nennen, wenn dessen Vorfahren mit strammen Gruß den Gescheitelten aus Österreich zugestimmt haben?
Der war ja selbst Migrant. 
Mir ist es völlig Wumpe, ob seine Eltern woanders herkamen, ob seine Urururururururgroßeltern mal einen deutschen Schäferhund hatten oder ob er frisch eingebürgert wurde.
Deutscher ist der, der einen Deutschen Pass hat. Alles andere ist Banane und solange sich jeder hier an die Gesetze hält, ist es sowieso egal, was in seinem Pass steht,


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deutscher ist der, der einen Deutschen Pass hat. Alles andere ist Banane und solange sich jeder hier an die Gesetze hält, ist es sowieso egal, was in seinem Pass steht,


Da liegst du aber völlig falsch.
Deutsch bist du erst dann, wenn du dir bei jedem internationalem Fußball-Turnier Deutschlandfahnen ans Auto (das optimalerweise ein BMW oder Audi sein sollte) hängst, "Hoch auf dem gelben Wagen" als Klingelton verwendest, die gesammelten Werkre von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe aufpoliert im Regal stehen und täglich einen Kniefall vor dem Reinheitsgebot von 1516 machst.
(wobei letzteres eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt wäre)

Katastrophal ist jedoch, wenn du einen nichtdeutschen Namen hast und/oder deinen Kindern einen gibst. Das kommt bei einer Bewerbung ganz schlecht.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das mag für jene Einwanderer zutreffen die über ein gewisses Bildungsniveau verfügen und zur ehr liberalen Schicht gehören, aber trifft nicht auf jene Kreise zu die sich auch hier in Deutschland vom Rest der westlichen Gesellschaft abkapseln und fragwürdigen Werten folgen.


Mit steigendem Wohlstand sinkt die Geburtenrate, mehr will ich nicht sagen. Das dauert eben 2-3 Generationen, sieht man derzeit gut an den ehemaligen Gastarbeitern. Die liegen geburtentechnisch auf einem Niveau mit "Deutschen". 
Und nur diese Minderheit die fragwürdigen Werten folgt bewirkt lange nicht dass die "Deutschen" zur Minderheit werden. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Japan ist ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, da Japan ein sehr extremes Beispiel ist und deren sehr starker Geburtenrückgang vor allem im sehr starken Leistungsdruck im Beruf und einen brachialen Fokus auf Produktivität begründet liegt, der das gesellschaftliche und familiäre Leben enorm einengt und kaputt macht.


Wieso ist es schlecht? Es dient zur Veranschaulichung dass kaum Migration durchaus negative Folgen haben kann. 
Der starke Geburtenrückgang hat dort dieselben Gründe wie in Mitteleuropa: Kinder kosten viel Geld. Ökonomische Überlegungen stehen vorm Kinderkriegen ganz oben auf der Liste. Japan ist beim demographischen Wandel her ein bis zwei Jahrzehnte vor Deutschland, deswegen eignet es sich gut als Beispiel, wenn auch ein Extrembeispiel. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist ein Rückgang der Bevölkerung nur dann als schlecht anzusehen wen man Anhänger des rückständigen Konzepts von Kapitalismus und Konsumgesellschaft ist, weil weniger Bevölkerung weniger Lohndruck auf dem Arbeitsmarkt bedeutet und weniger Konsumenten.
> Wer aber mal über den Tellerrand schaut dem müsste auffallen das bei einer steigenden Automatisierung eine abnehmende Bevölkerung nicht schlecht ist, nicht zuletzt weil es, zumindest in der Theorie bessere Arbeitsverhältnisse und Lebensstandards ermöglichen würde und nicht zuletzt auch die Umwelt entlasten täte.


Ich muss gestehen dass ich wenig über das japanische Pensionssystem weiß, aber generell muss für die alte Gesellschaft vorgesorgt und gesorgt werden. Das kann sehr wohl zum Problem werden. Mir geht es gar nicht um Kapitalismus oder die Konsumgesellschaft, sondern darum dass eine überalterte Gesellschaft ganz neue Anforderungen an den Staat stellt. Unter anderem kostet das extrem viel Geld, woher das bei weniger Arbeitern dann kommen soll weiß ich auch nicht. 
Außerdem leidet Japans Industrie ebenfalls unter Abwanderung, denn Produktionsstandorte in anderen asiatischen Ländern sind günstiger. Automatisierung und Abwanderung, davon profitiert auch eine verringerte Bevölkerungszahl nicht wirklich. 
Ich verstehe deine Argumentation schon, aber in der Praxis sieht es halt leider anders aus. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solange aber kein Umdenken in der Wirtschaft, Politik und Gesellschaft stattfindet und man sich entsprechend einstellt, sondern lieber mit allen Kräften gegenarbeitet, indem man durch starke Migration von abgehängten Menschen das Bevölkerungswachstum weiter vorrantreibt, solange wird sich da auch kein positiver Effekt einstellen.


Die ehemaligen Gastarbeiter waren damals auch eher "Abgehängte", 2-3 Generationen später sieht die Sache komplett anders aus. So blöd es sich anhört, aber auch Deutschland braucht billige Arbeitskräfte, wie damals, bei den Gastarbeitern. Vermutlich nicht mehr so viele, aber sie werden trotzdem benötigt. 
Außerdem wächst die Bevölkerung ohnehin nicht stark, man dämpft damit den Bevölkerungsrückgang lediglich ab, aber der wird kommen sofern die Politik Kinder nicht wieder leistbar macht.


----------



## azzih (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Geburtenrückgang hat aber noch viel mehr Gründe als nur "sind zu teuer". Wer ein Kind will, für den sind doch ökonomische Gründe seltenst wirklich ausschlaggebend. 

Denke viel wichtiger ist auch der Faktor, dass es heute in westlichen Gesellschaften durchaus normal ist keine feste Partnerschaft mit Kindern zu führen.  Man wird nicht mehr komisch angeschaut, wenn man (aktuell) keine Kinder will oder diese hinter anderen Lebenszielen anstehen. Das war früher eben ganz anders und ist es auch bei Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund noch. Dort wird erwartet mit 30 verheiratet zu sein und Kinder zu haben.

Gibt natürlich noch viel mehr Gründe: Vereinbarkeit von Familie und Beruf, die  Betreuungssituation, Bildungshintergrund korreliert sehr stark etc.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Wenn man in den Medien laufend hört, dass schon wieder irgendwo ein Säugling verscharrt oder ein "erweiterter Selbstmord" begangen wurde, dann wäre es vielleicht besser, wenn gewisse Leute keine Kinder kriegen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



azzih schrieb:


> Geburtenrückgang hat aber noch viel mehr Gründe als nur "sind zu teuer". Wer ein Kind will, für den sind doch ökonomische Gründe seltenst wirklich ausschlaggebend.



Ein Kind vielleicht nicht. Das schaffen die meisten Paare und alleinerziehend ist ein Kind auch noch gut zu meistern.
Aber wie viele Kinder brauchst du denn um eine Population zu erhalten? Genau -- mindestens 2,02.
Also reicht ein Kind nicht aus, drei sind besser und drei Kinder sind sehr teuer. Alleine schon was das Unterbringen in Kindergarten kostet oder eventuelle Nachhilfe in den Schulen.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*



azzih schrieb:


> Geburtenrückgang hat aber noch viel mehr Gründe als nur "sind zu teuer". Wer ein Kind will, für den sind doch ökonomische Gründe seltenst wirklich ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Denke viel wichtiger ist auch der Faktor, dass es heute in westlichen Gesellschaften durchaus normal ist keine feste Partnerschaft mit Kindern zu führen.  Man wird nicht mehr komisch angeschaut, wenn man (aktuell) keine Kinder will oder diese hinter anderen Lebenszielen anstehen. Das war früher eben ganz anders und ist es auch bei Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund noch. Dort wird erwartet mit 30 verheiratet zu sein und Kinder zu haben.
> 
> Gibt natürlich noch viel mehr Gründe: Vereinbarkeit von Familie und Beruf, die  Betreuungssituation, Bildungshintergrund korreliert sehr stark etc.



Und fast alles läuft irgendwie auf Geld hinaus. 
Familie und Beruf? --> Bedeutung meist weniger Geld/schlechtere Karrierechancen 
Betreuungsituation? --> Plätze sind rar und teuer. 
Bildung? --> Man will dem Kind das beste ermöglichen, und das kostet auch sehr viel Geld, ergo überlegt man es sich mehrmals ob noch ein zweites Kind in Frage kommt. 
Wohnsituation? --> zu kleine Wohnung --> größere kostet mehr Geld (in der Regel). 
Wie stark wird ein Kind vom Staat finanziell gefördert? --> Am Beispiel Skandinavien kann man sehr wohl erkennen dass eine finanzielle Förderung höhere Geburtenraten bewirken kann. 

Klar gibt es noch weitere Gründe für den Geburtenrückgang: 
-Verringerter Einfluss der Kirche auf das Familienbild. 
-Soziokultureller Veränderungen, Lebensgemeinschaft statt Heirat, andere Formen der Partnerschaft als Konkurrenz zur kirchlichen Ehe, Verhütungsmaßnahmen (unter anderem legitimiert weil der Einfluss der Kirche schwindet), alleinerziehende Elternteile etc
-Verschiebung des Kinderkriegens: Man verschiebt es auf "später", unter anderem weil sich die Normen und Werte verändert haben, aber auch weil man sich dann quasi eine stabile Finanzsituation aufgebaut hat wenn man das erste Kind mit 30 anstatt mit 24 bekommt. 

Aber es ist vollkommen falsch dass ökonomische Gründe seltenst ausschlaggebend sind. Ökonomische Gründe sind heute vielleicht nicht mehr derart streng wie früher (19 Jh., Anfang 20. Jh), aber dennoch ausschlaggebend und von großer Bedeutung. Ein Kind bedeutet heute finanziell gesehen nämlich Einbußen. Diejenigen, die es sich im Prinzip leisten könnten bekommen aber auch nicht mehr Kinder als Leute aus ärmeren Bevölkerungsschichten. 
Diese Menschen haben meist einen langen Bildungsweg hinter sich, dann will man sich noch eine Karriere aufbauen und dann ist man gleich mal 28-30 Jahre alt. Dann weiß man aber auch was dieser Bildungsweg kostet (man will es ja auch für die Kinder, vielleicht sogar etwas besseres) und die Bildung wird absolut nicht billiger, ergo bleibt es oftmals bei einem Kind. 
Die finanziellen Gründe spielen eine gewichtige Rolle in der Frage der Fortpflanzung. Nicht die einzige, aber im Zusammenspiel mit soziokulturellen Veränderungen und anderen Faktoren.
Ich beziehe mich hier unter anderem auf Texte von Timothy Guinnane, Ron Lesthaeghe, Ferencs Kamaras und Harvey Liebenstein.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Fast 500 Beiträge und kaum einer hat damit mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun! Ich eröffne doch keine Politiklaberthreads! Wenn ich die Beiträge überfliege dann geh es hier um alles mögliche was mit der Politik zu tun hat aber nicht um das eigentliche Thema, steht übrigens im Startbeitrag um was es geht!


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anhänger der Demokratie werden weniger!*

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.
*
CLOSED*


----------

